# CEFX Raceway!!!



## Josh Cyrul

Hello Everyone!!

First off, it's great to see everyone is as excited about the place as Angel and I are!! We are really looking forward to getting everything up and running asap!!

Here's a bit of info:

It is the green and white building that everyone is speaking of - Basically, exit from 275 onto Ford Rd. (east) and head down around 1.5 miles and make a left on Executive Dr. It's the 2nd industrial building on the left hand side behind the GFS Foods building. . The building is almost 10,000sqft with 7,500 of that being dedicated to race track/pit area. The rest will be the hobby shop and CEFX. We didn't plan on the building being all done up in the green and white but it really worked out that way!!

The new place is called "CEFX Raceway". Double the insurance to insure two companies running and operating from the same building seems a bit crazy. There are other small matters but that was the main issue. Sad, but the Halo name is being left behind with the old place in Toledo....

As far as parking - there are 25 spaces and I will check with the bowling alley to see about allowing for our overflow if need be. 

Places to eat - It's Ford Rd...lol... Name it, it's within 15 minutes either way from the track!

Schedule - We will be returning to our full Halo schedule as soon as we are completly moved up to Westland. Basically:

Monday - Closed
Tues-Friday 2pm-9pm
Saturday 10am-9pm with racing starting around 6pm (earlier if needed)
Sunday 9am-6pm with racing starting around noon.

This is the schedule to get things up and running but it may change slightly as we possibly add racing/series on week nights. We also may alter hours to accomidate everyone better as now we have the luxery to not have to operate during specific mall hours. 

Current Status:

Tommorow - Painting
Thursday - Possible painting, phones going in.
Friday - Hopefully down in Toledo finishing packing up and hopefully moving some stuff up.
Saturday/Sunday - If all is on schedule, major moving and if all that goes well possibly setting up hobby shop and preping things to lay the carpet and set-up the track.

A very special thanks goes out to Randy!!! He has seriously hooked us up and is in the process of painting the complete inside for us!! Everyone, next time you see him, thank him for helping us give everyone a killer place to race!!

The goal is to be moved in and up and running so we can be racing no later than New Years Eve!! 

Lastly, we will check out the Vision Lanes parking lot to check what kind of condition it is in. If it looks decient, I will check with them to see if it would be possible to do some outside racing during the summer. No garantees but I will check into it.

I will post updates on how things are going over the next few days along with hours when we will be at the new place so if anyone is in the area they can feel free to stop in and check it out.

Back to work!! 

Josh


----------



## LCC

How much is the new race fee? Is it going to be $15.00


----------



## Josh Cyrul

LCC - Yes, the fees are now as follows:

$10.00 for the practice days 
$15.00 for race days
$5.00 for additional class on race day

While I would like to keep the prices down where they were, we have to make sure to cover the increased overhead due to the size and nature of the new building. Halo was always so cold in the winter since we didn't have heat. Now, we have heat and it will be used to make it a comfortable atmosphere for everyone!! While we have estimates, we don't have actual #'s yet so we have to cover the bases to make sure we can progress to improve things further. I'm not looking to make my living off the track/hobby shop so any extra fees that we collect will be put right back into the hobby shop to stock parts for everyone as well as into the track and accomidations to make it hands down, one of the best places for r/c on the planet!! I think everyone saw what I require from a faclity from the origional Halo track. Hopefully, this will be the next level of r/c for us and everyone who comes out to enjoy it with us!!


----------



## TimXLB

Josh:

Hi,

Congrats on your new place!!!! to bad you couldn't bring the Halo name with you. the building sounds nice. and knowing you it will be one of the best tracks around. we can't wait for it to open. as for the race fees we pay the same for alot less when we go racing lately so you raising your fees a little isn't bad at all.

Thanks

Tim & Jason (Mini)


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - no matter what you call it, I think the nickname "Halo2" has already started to catch on. Doesn't help your brand name much, sorry. Commerica was really upset that they paid $20 million to brand the Tiger's home Commerica Park and the sports talk guys started calling it the CoPa.


----------



## rcsilly

Josh ,
This is GREAT news ! Let me know if you need any help with anything , I'm available until 3pm every weekday until the 22nd , and weekends . 
Bob


----------



## Ennjay

Congrats Josh. I hope to make it down there to check it out. If you need any help setting up, just let us know. I have time off of work between the holidays. I know a few of us dirt guys are looking forward to starting up some rug racing too.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Josh, 

This is great news. Ennjay is right, a lot of us dirt guys are very much looking forward to tearing up some carpet for a change. Plus, I'm looking forward to seeing you again. I used to race with you and your dad all the time in the old Jonimo hobby days. I see you finally got rid of the coke bottle glasses  See you soon Josh.

Tony


----------



## Ennjay

delete


----------



## TC Guy

Josh,
Congratulations to you and Angel both. When you have a spare moment (those are are far and few between right now I bet), could you post an address so we can map-quest? I'd like to get a car load of folks to come up there from Pittsburgh, PA after the first of the year. Look forward to seeing the new digs. 

-Dan


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

TC guy, from Pittsburgh, take I-76 west to I-80 west to toledo. Take the exit for I-280 north to I-75 north. In michigan, take exit 20 to I-275 north to exit 25, ford road. Go east past Hix road and you will see GFS on your left. Executive drive is right next to that building. CEFX Raceway (Halo2) is right behind GFS.

Tony


----------



## mcsquish

So does this mean the CEFX Raceway can have a CRL race?

$15 for a race entry, lets see $15 for 9hr of fun on a Sunday, or $1.66 per hour. Sounds cheap to me. If that isn't cheap enough, go on a Saturday. 11hr for $15, or $1.37 per hour. 

I know I will be up there a couple times on Sat.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

If Nick's not open in Lansing by January 20th, then a February CRL date at CEFX Raceway would not be out of the question. I may take some heat about a decision like that, but... let's think about it. Where do the CRL racers want to race if Lansing falls through?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I say CEFX Raceway all the way. Lets get Josh off to a good start!
-Fred


----------



## TC Guy

Thanks Tony for the Directions, see you guys after the New Year.
Good luck in the mean time and Merry Christmas.
-Dan


----------



## Rich Chang

Who is Randy? Gotta know who it is before we can thank him. 

-Rich


----------



## J FAST

*Me too*

Heck yeah I vote for the next crl race to be at Josh's!! I caint wait untill its open!!! its about time Mich, gets a kick ass race track. :thumbsup: 


Jesse


----------



## R Monahan

Randy Bragg owns Trinity North Painting and can always be found pitting with my father and I. He runs a corally RDX.


----------



## LCC

*CEFX Raceway $15.00 Race Fee*

I think the new *$15.00 * is a major increase in race fees!!!!!
It is an increase of *50% * from the old race fee of *$10.00*
I think an increase of lets say 20% or $12.00 is more justified in todays economy.
If you race all 25 Sundays next year Oct 2006 - March 2007 your total race fees will be *$375.00*
If the race fee was $10.00 your total race fees for the year would be $250.00
That's *$125.00 * more per year at the higher race fee of *$15.00*

How many other tracks are charging $15.00 or even $12.00
Is Larry's R/C Track charging $15.00?

Flame suit on fire away Josh Fans!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

It has nothing to do with whether we are Halo/Cefx fans or not. It comes down to economics.

1) Q: How many days does Larry's race? A: One day. That obviously shows that he does not put much emphasis on relying on racing to bring in income. So, whether he charges $5, $10, or $15 dollars in race fees is irrelevant.

2) If you would prefer he stay at Toledo and only charge $10 to race, how much would you be spending on gas to get there versus Canton? I am pretty sure you'll be eating up that $5 saved in gas.

3) Call up any commercial real estate company and ask them how much rent for 10,000 square feet in the Canton area goes for.

And, don't forget to factor in utilities, taxes.

Now, figure out how much a track needs to bring in a month to pay for all that.

There is a reason why so many tracks open and close in this area. The most recent example is RCScrewz. It is being able to make rent.

I am also assuming you have never done any other types of organized racing. SCCA Solo II is typically $10-$20 for 3 laps around the track (at least it was when I did it a few times a few years ago).

Also, look up how much it is to race at that indoor go-kart track in Sterling Heights. I'd look it up, but I can't remember the name of it.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

SCCA Club Racing: $125 per weekend for members and $225 to $350 for non members.

SCCA practice day: $80 to $100.

SCCA SoloII: $35 for 4 to 6 laps.

Kart2kart: $20 per 8 minute run or $50 for a 3 round, one practice race night.

Larry's: $10 on a pretty o.k. track and a 40 minute drive to get there.

CEFX Raceway: $15 on a super pro track and 5 miles from home.

I really hope that we won't see in your pits a new Turbo 35, a tire truer, top of the line transmitter, 2 stage tires, 2 new motors and 4 new 3800 battery packs and still hear complaining about 5 extra dollars to race. Or even $3, the difference you noted. 

Maybe Larry's will cater more to the budget group of racers and Josh's will attract the Cleveland bigger spender crowds? Larry is talking about doing a Porsche series on Fridays where you buy the car, transmitter, battery pack, motor and race entry fees upfront, for a very low, reasonable cost. You must run the car box stock - no changes allowed. Sounds like fun and good racing for someone who has been affected by today's economy. But, don't expect to ask Josh to provide a top rate national level facility and still charge $10.

By the way, I love you Josh.


----------



## hobbyten

*new track*

josh i hope you have some room in your schedule for us oval guys we've been looking for a good track to run on most of this year with nick not getting going we only have mp which is great but only runs once a month and bay city which is a little small it would be great to have you run oval even if only once or twice a month thanks al


----------



## Ted Flack

"I am sure a lot of guys are more than willing to lend a hand to get the new track up and running. 

Plus the one thing that has been the same since I started this hobby is the race fee, that is crazy if you think how much rent, lights, salaries, heat, etc have gone up. $15.00 is still a good deal. True we were using chariots to get to the track when I started but an increase seems fair to me."

Ted


What the guy above said on another thread

Ted


----------



## rcsilly

...................


----------



## TimXLB

LCC:

Hi,

we have to drive 100 miles to race on a 36x70 track get charged 15 bucks to get 3 heats and a main in less than 4 hrs. I will gladly drive 150+ pay 15.00 to race at CEFX than go to the other track. in fact we stopped going there because all you do is burn up tires and motors and never learn anything. 
at Josh's you will do more than just drive around the track... a really well designed track....you'll learn. get to race with fast guys and knowing Josh a really well stocked hobby shop. you dont know how lucky you really have it. a awesome track so close.....
and yes I'm a fan of Josh's. ever since I've known him.

Thanks


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> SCCA Club Racing: $125 per weekend for members and $225 to $350 for non members.
> 
> SCCA practice day: $80 to $100.
> 
> SCCA SoloII: $35 for 4 to 6 laps.


When did you do SCCA racing? ALL SCCA events are the same price accross the nation. But if you are referring to club racing at Waterford Hills Road Racing (www.waterfordhills.com) then you would be complete. How does an ad guy like you forget the shameless plug???


I also heard that you will not be allowed to say "hey Josh" at the new track.


----------



## minidixon

If the price is to high then don't come, I'm willing to pay to have a track so close not to mention that you get free advice from one of the worlds best racers.

When I was younger Riders Superspeedway cost $10 that was over 13 years ago with the rising cost of everything a $5 dollar increase over roughly 13 years is more then OK. I have also talked to more then one racer from other parts of the country and even other countries and $15 is still a fair if not a low price.

Lets do some math, my truck gets at best 18mpg Toledo is about 120 miles round trip for me thats about 6.6 gallons of gas. At a price of (lets go low on the price) $2.15 gallon thats $14.19 not including wear and tear. My brothers car gets like 35mpg so using the same numbers it costs about $7.37 not including wear and tear. So a $5 dollar increase is still OK. Now I know that this doesn't apply to everyone but I'm just using this to illustrate a point, $5 dollars is not that much of an increase.

If Larry's wants to raise the price to $15 it would be fine. That is something Larry has to decide for himself.

Yes, I'm a friend of Joshs (some could say a fan) he has my friendship and loyality because he has always treated me fairly, freely given me advice, also he has never lied to me and he has never bad mouthed me behind my back.

On a side note, I love when people hide behind screen names then start stuff, and yes I have a screen name but I tell you who I am so if someone has an issue they can address me personally.

You have to pay to play.

Later,
Bob Reilly


----------



## funai

*wow*

I think that a 3.00 raise in race fees for heat is not enough . I can tell you to live in a small home 3 bdr 1 bath my heat bill has almost increased 70% from last year .

so a 50% increase to have heat is a small price to pay!!!!

JOSH
I can not drive to help(due to my diabetes) but when you need help here just post it and I and many others will show up to do what is needed to get things going 

I would love to see some stadium racing on a off night :wave: 

THANK YOU 
BOB


----------



## J FAST

*Hey TimXlb*

Hey Tim Exlby tell Jason I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!I hope to :hat: race with you guys at Josh's new track soon Jesse


----------



## TimXLB

Jesse:

Hi,

I'll tell Mini that......... he's 17. we'll be heading down as soon as it opens. 
see ya soon.

Bob Reilly:

Hi,

Hope to see you at Josh's new track. 
as for your math... I agree. only mine gets 12 MPG  

RCSilly:

.............?


----------



## Roadsplat

Will you be running oval too? I'd be there for sure as would some others I know.

RC


----------



## mbeach2k

maybe we could get you to have one oval race a month, opposite the monthly race in mt. pleasant. i'm sure you could get at least 25 to 30 guys to show up for that!


----------



## Josh Cyrul

LCC said:


> I think the new *$15.00 * is a major increase in race fees!!!!!
> It is an increase of *50% * from the old race fee of *$10.00*
> I think an increase of lets say 20% or $12.00 is more justified in todays economy.
> If you race all 25 Sundays next year Oct 2006 - March 2007 your total race fees will be *$375.00*
> If the race fee was $10.00 your total race fees for the year would be $250.00
> That's *$125.00 * more per year at the higher race fee of *$15.00*
> 
> How many other tracks are charging $15.00 or even $12.00
> Is Larry's R/C Track charging $15.00?
> 
> Flame suit on fire away Josh Fans!!!!!!!!! :wave:



Trust me, I want to keep the racing as cheap as possible so as many people as possible can enjoy the hobby. That's one of the major reasons I sell tires so cheap vs most other places in the World!! Tires are a major cost and I know saving a few bucks allows people more freedom in the pocket book to come race. 

The increase in price for racing has to be done for a few reasons:

#1 - Location. Before we were in a much more remote location than we are now and to be in a more populated area is going to cost more. I can get into all the #'s but lets just say the price difference for me is huge and it would have to equal an individual 283 racers attending 25 Sundays to make up the cost difference in rent (yes, this did scare me when I worked out the #'s just now).... Trust me, you do not get rich owning a track. It is truely done for the love of the hobby.

#2 - The origional Halo did not have heat and it was only 6,400 sqft. The new place is 10,000 sqft and is heated. Now, I can turn the heat off and not turn on all the lights to save the money but really what is the point of that?? I know I would rather pay an extra $5.00 per day to stay warm and have good light to work and race under.

#3 - $15 is still cheap being that last week I was in Japan where it is approx (yen conversion) $30.00 for practice for the day and $45.00 for a club race. I think the struggle that r/c tracks have had to stay open over the years should clue everyone in that it is really tough to make a hobby shop/track work due to the size of the facility it requires. I give serious credit to Larry's for being able to make it work for all these years.

Today, loads of painting was done and it's really starting to look great in the track area. We measured the rest of the place out and tommorow more of the painting should be finished, phones will be installed and we will work on a few things from our inspections today (minor details). Saturday should be a big moving day and the final day for painting!! Saturday I hope to be rolling out the rug!!!

Well, time for sleep... 

Josh


----------



## burbs

in wisconsin every good track charges 15 dollars to race one day.By good i mean a high class facility.. onsite shop ect... i have yet to go to a track under 12. i think we have two small tracks for 12 bucks... ive been to tracks all over the midwest and 15 is standard... some offer club discount rates with a pre season club fee.. but for the most part 15 bucks is pretty nice..
you get electricity
heat
a fun day of racing
a nice place to race.. ect ect..

try going to a movie, or bowling ect for 4-8 hours.... i can guarentee you will spend more then 15 bucks to have fun for the day.. personally i think for some facilities 15 isnt enough..sounds like Josh is going all out for everyone..

PS Josh i dont recomend driving the ferrari to the new place.. i know you can pay for it now with the fee increase.. LOL J/K good luck with the new place..

Is it still in Ohio or is it in Michigan now.. thanks


----------



## kennywiz

"try going to a movie, or bowling ect for 4-8 hours.... i can guarentee you will spend more then 15 bucks to have fun for the day.. personally i think for some facilities 15 isnt enough..sounds like Josh is going all out for everyone.."

Good point


I heavily doubt an extra $5 a week is going to make you not show up. For a good facility with good carpet and good pits? $5... What a bargain!

Josh... Please stock Yok sedan parts. Larry never has them, doesn't ever order a stock, and I hate having to wait for him to order.

Thanks and good luck with the move. Can't wait.


----------



## Tim Stamper

It's in Michigan now.


Josh,

Thanks for saving my chauffeurs money. Now I have to waste a half a gallon of gas to get to the new track. 

You raise the price and it costs me an extra $2.15 to get there. For shame.... 

Actually, thanks for all of the help over the years and I am glad it is closer. I can't wait to run at the new facility and if you need anything, i'm about 9-10 miles away.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Nozz1

LCC said:


> I think the new *$15.00 * is a major increase in race fees!!!!!
> It is an increase of *50% * from the old race fee of *$10.00*
> I think an increase of lets say 20% or $12.00 is more justified in todays economy.
> If you race all 25 Sundays next year Oct 2006 - March 2007 your total race fees will be *$375.00*
> If the race fee was $10.00 your total race fees for the year would be $250.00
> That's *$125.00 * more per year at the higher race fee of *$15.00*
> 
> How many other tracks are charging $15.00 or even $12.00
> Is Larry's R/C Track charging $15.00?
> 
> Flame suit on fire away Josh Fans!!!!!!!!! :wave:


Ooo godforbid that the price goes up! well here is a simple solution for you, if $15.00 is to much to race at the new place then don't race!

What about the price increase the track owner has to pay i.e higher rent, higher insurance, higher heating bill etc...

No one wants the price to go up on anything but it does!, so if it cost $5.00 more to race at what will be a top notch facility then dig a little deeper.
Hell we have all wasted $5.00 on dumber stuff.

Josh Good Luck with CEFX Raceway!

enough said.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Dude... if you all get free advise from Josh,, then why does he charge me  



The gate charges 15.00. The phrase "tighten it up" actually comes from Tighten up your racign budget so that you can afford to race here.... LMAO... kidding..

15.00 aint the end of the world.. inflation baby. In 1993 when i started racing.. it cost 10.00... it has to go up some time.. at least he has justification for it. Meaning new bigger, better facility.

Will the track be bigger Josh? I ask just because one time, in band camp... i talked to this nameless guy about when you would get the carpet nats and he said that Halo was too small. It was news to me.. but yah...

ALSO.. and a BIG ALSO... will the pit spots be bigger? 

This newyears eve race... sounds interesting.. will it be a newyears eve, race and party? Where else would RC racers like to ring in the new year than at an RC track ... 

KB


----------



## Greg Anthony

Is there an ETA yet for the first race?


----------



## ohiorcdad

Greg Anthony said:


> Is there an ETA yet for the first race?


That would be an ETFR.


----------



## Keith Billanti

I thought he said newyears eve???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Keith Billanti said:


> I thought he said newyears eve???


Ye'ah... please try to pay attention Greg.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Josh said "The goal is to be moved in and up and running so we can be racing no later than New Years Eve!!"

Not that "hey guys the first race is on New Years Eve" Hammiey I'll bet you a case of my favorite beverage taht Josh is up and running well before that date.... oops, wait a sec, you owe me a cases already.... i bet you forgot about that one...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Paid in full Greg. Remember, I let you ride in my beer truck to Waterford.


----------



## walterhenderson

What would that favorite beverage be--Wine!






Greg Anthony said:


> Josh said "The goal is to be moved in and up and running so we can be racing no later than New Years Eve!!"
> 
> Not that "hey guys the first race is on New Years Eve" Hammiey I'll bet you a case of my favorite beverage taht Josh is up and running well before that date.... oops, wait a sec, you owe me a cases already.... i bet you forgot about that one...


----------



## Greg Anthony

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Paid in full Greg. Remember, I let you ride in my beer truck to Waterford.


Keith, I can honestly say I have not, nor have the desire to ride anything of yours...


----------



## rayhuang

Greg Anthony said:


> Keith, I can honestly say I have not, nor have the desire to ride anything of yours...


LIAR!!!


----------



## TimXLB

Keith:

Check your PM's
or give me a call.

also in your PM's


----------



## Rich Chang

Is the track open yet? Sheesh.


----------



## TimXLB

Rich:

Gee.... you sound like Jason. he's aready firguring out just how fast I can drive without getting a ticket vs. time on the road to the track. minus sleep time. = total track time. (and K2K)
you sure youre not hiring?????? (j/k)


----------



## whynot

Any pics yet?


----------



## J FAST

walterhenderson said:


> What would that favorite beverage be--Wine!



MMMMMMMMMMMM wine LOL I think he sais he wanted a Pina Colada with a umbrella HEHEHEHEH :tongue:


----------



## tom kelley

Josh Cyrul said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> 
> Lastly, we will check out the Vision Lanes parking lot to check what kind of condition it is in. If it looks decient, I will check with them to see if it would be possible to do some outside racing during the summer. No garantees but I will check into it.
> 
> Josh


Josh,
Thats not to far down the road from where we hosted our Midwest Series last year. Emagine theater is home to some very fresh asphault! Anyway DRCCC is still looking for new locations and that is something the DRCCC may be willing to take on.

Would it be possible in your travels there to scope out what appears to be some kind of track or a go cart track in this map?

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=westland,+mi&ll=42.326023,-83.415670&spn=0.005169,0.016461&t=h&hl=en

If you turn on the satellite hybrid you'll see what I'm talking about.
It appears to be a track formation just west of hix road.

Good luck with your new spot and happy holidays!


----------



## minidixon

Thats a go-kart track , called Sportway.

Later,
Bob


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey everyone!!

The back part is nearly completely painted!! Only a little bit to touch up and finish and that major part is done!! Tommorow we should be finishing things up and starting painting up front. That should leave only a small amount left for Saturday.

Saturday will be a big moving day as Angel's dad has torn down nearly everything from the old place. Just needs minor disassembly and loading up into to move it. Hopefully, that can all be done on Saturday leaving possibly Sat night/Sunday for starting to set-up the hobby shop and rolling out the carpet!!

If anyone wants to stop by tommorow we will be there pretty much all day (9am- at least 7pm). I will check with Angel on the plans for Saturday and I will post everything tommorow. Possibly, Angel will be up at CEFX in the morning so the painting can be finished and I will be down at Halo to start loading things in the truck. I'll post times tommorow so if anyone wants to give me a hand down in Toledo, you will know what time to be there!! 

Now, for the questions:

Keith - For now, the tables will be the same size as will the track. Later on though, we reserve the right to increase the track and/or tables as money permits us to build new ones!! :tongue: 

As for the question on the first race - We are still thinking around the New Year's Eve but, if all goes well and we have enough help then maybe we can get the track open for practice next week and the week between Christmas and New Years. Right now, we are shooting for the first race to be New Year's Eve but maybe we can arrange for a week day race since between the holidays.

Pics coming soon!!

Later,

Josh


----------



## mcsquish

Yeah, where are the photos slacker? :tongue: Oh yeah, is my saw still at Halo?


----------



## Tim Stamper

tom kelley said:


> Josh,
> Thats not to far down the road from where we hosted our Midwest Series last year. Emagine theater is home to some very fresh asphault! Anyway DRCCC is still looking for new locations and that is something the DRCCC may be willing to take on.
> 
> Would it be possible in your travels there to scope out what appears to be some kind of track or a go cart track in this map?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=westland,+mi&ll=42.326023,-83.415670&spn=0.005169,0.016461&t=h&hl=en
> 
> If you turn on the satellite hybrid you'll see what I'm talking about.
> It appears to be a track formation just west of hix road.
> 
> Good luck with your new spot and happy holidays!


Yup, Sportway. 

Putt putt golf, batting cages and go-karts.

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

ooh great, Karts and Mini......... just what I need. I'll have to find a different way in so he won't see them.


----------



## beerbarron

Hey Josh any chance of you getting your liquor liscence? I AM REALLY THIRSTY!


----------



## Roadsplat

Will you be doing any oval racing?


----------



## kingpin

Roadsplat said:


> Will you be doing any oval racing?


I repeat roadsplat's question. I may be 2 1/2 hrs away, but your site is 1 1/2 miles from my Son's home, where I have a free bed. 

Check out this thread from Mt. Pleasants last race:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100873&page=50&pp=15
78 entries in 16 heats of oval racing on a once a month 121 foot bull ring.

If you build it...... we will come (and bring our grandkids).


----------



## hobbyten

*oval*

josh ditto on the oval don't forget your roots you came from oval as well as roadcourse oval is not dead in mi.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I remember Josh's roots starting with oval at Jonimo Hobby and JJ's. Runnin with Jim Kirkland, Bill Dayton and a few others I can't remember at the moment. Those were some good times... God that was 20 years ago.. lol

Tony


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to thank everyone who came out and helped us moved yesterday! It was a very sucessfull but tiring day!! Nearly everything is up to the new place and today we are working on setting things up. We should be there around noon so even if you don't want to help, feel free to stop in and check it out!!!

Again, special thanks to:

Luie Jr. Szilagy
Keith Tessmer
my dad, Jerry
Angel's dad, Mark
Bob and James Riely
Ted Hammer 
Andy Power

Last, to mom for supplying the sustanance (McD's for lunch)!!!

Back to work!!

Josh

P.S. I'll get the the other questions later!! :wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

Nice place Josh. And thank you, finally I have a place to race on Sundays. I was almost thinking about quitting. And with 7.500 square feet of track and pit space!! I think I need to look for my big pinions. And look out fellows I'm switching to 19-turn.


----------



## beerbarron

I would pay $30 to race and up to about $12 to practice Josh. So, your prices seem more than fair to me. Now if you could incorporate some brass poles, strobe lights and gogo dancers wow! I dont think I'd ever get home.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Josh Cyrul said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone who came out and helped us moved yesterday! It was a very sucessfull but tiring day!! Nearly everything is up to the new place and today we are working on setting things up. We should be there around noon so even if you don't want to help, feel free to stop in and check it out!!!
> 
> Again, special thanks to:
> 
> Luie Jr. Szilagy
> Keith Tessmer
> my dad, Jerry
> Angel's dad, Mark
> Bob and James Riely
> Ted Hammer
> Andy Power
> 
> Last, to mom for supplying the sustanance (McD's for lunch)!!!
> 
> Back to work!!
> 
> Josh
> 
> P.S. I'll get the the other questions later!! :wave:


I was told that you would be there at about 2 today. If so, I was wanting to stop by after work to see if I can halp with anything.

l8r,

Tim


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hello All,

Yesterday was extremely productive! The driver's stand was repaired after some of it fell a part during the move. That is now back up (and safe) and is moved into position. Also, the small areas of the floor that needed to be patched were done and today I will be finishing those off so the rest of the carpet can be rolled out. Yep, that's right, we already rolled out 2 of the sections of carpet and we should be able to do the rest this evening!! I'd like to thank everyone who again stopped out to lend a hand!!

Loue P.
Marcus
Legs
Mike Cooper
Andy Power - Special thanks for the 2 x 4 donation to build more pit tables!!!

I feel like I am forgetting someone so if I did, I appologize...

We will be there around 2pm today. Hopefully we can finish a bunch of things up and get things closer to being ready to rumble!!!

Now, reguarding the questions:

#1 - We are going to allow rubber tires and that includes the F1 and Mini Coopers.

#2 - We will have a week day race as many people have been asking about a Tuesday night series.

#3 - For now, we won't be racing oval. I'm sorry guys but we tried to run oval in Toledo for an entire year and very few showed up. We may possibly do oval 1-2 times per month later down the road but for January it will be only on-road.

#4 - Yes, we are going to work on jumps and various other obsticals to make way for a possible Friday night return of Stadium Racing. Once again, we will let everyone know more about that as we get things up and running.

#5 - We are working out the program for monthly, 3 month, 6 month and 12 month pit passes. This will basically allow you to purchase a dedicated pit spot for you to use for however long your pass is good for. We have to work on the #'s but it may include a hobby shop discount on racing/practice and possibley product. Again, nothing set in stone but it is something we are working on sorting out.

Ok, back to work!!!

Later,

Josh


----------



## DynoMoHum

Oval... oval... oval... 


a couple times a month would be better then no times a month... but then I'm suposed to be taking this season off anyway... so if you don't run Oval... I won't be tempted to start spending money on the hobby this year... 

Even if you don't run oval... I'm sure I'll be by some times to watch you guys that can actualy turn right...


----------



## rayhuang

Josh-heres an idea to toss to the oval crowd. Schedule some events with a single promoter type person from the oval community. Each event is said number of dollars. if 2 show up or 30 show up-its $XXX.00 dollars minumum. The promoter or event coordinator is responsible for getting the entries AND sponsors for the events, but CEFX Raceway still gets paid for the gas and electric.
I am an old restaurant and banquet person and we always had guys coming in who wanted us to assume the risk on their parties and nightclub ventures. But we always countered that we put up the money and risk already to build our establishment. If you want a jazz club or night club in our place-its gonna e this much no matter how many show up. Nothing like the prospect of losing your own money to motivate a person!!! In this case to make sure people put there money where there mouths are!!


----------



## rayhuang

OH-yeah-this is nt a knock on the Oval crowd!! Just the best win-win situation I can thk f to protect CEFX form loss of money and for the Oval guys to have a schedule of events they can rely on!!


----------



## tommckay

Good Luck Josh. Don't know when or if you'll see this dirt guy there, but I do wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

How about an ORL - Oval Racing League? Mt. Pleasant, CEFX Raceway, Larry's, Stateline RC in Angola and the guy trying to start up the Jackson, MI track. That way each track only host one and the oval guys can set their own schedule (every other week? once per month?) Brian Anthony for ORL President!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum

Might be interesting to try... 

I deffintely am not trying to say Josh should try and run a weekly Oval program at this time... There's seemingly not been a big oval crowd in the metro Detroit area for some time now... I'm told that there once was, but that it droped off for whatever reason...

Meanwhile... I think maybe once a month on days that don't conflict with 'mt pleasant' could very well draw some support... but then It seems no oval guys want to race on Sundays... and it would seem Saturdays is already taken... 

I can think of about 6 hard core oval guys in the Detroit area... and those six will go nearly anywhere to race... Lansing had been getting quite qood crowds for Friday night oval for at least 3 years or so... But seemingly at least half their crowd were local folks, the other half scattered anywhere within a hour and a half of lansing... I for one drove at least 50 miles to Lansing to race on Friday nights... Getting home at 2:30am or later is the only bad part of it...  Leaving Ann Arbor(where I work) at 5 to make it for the 7PM race start isn't fun either... but was doable...

Anyway... Big John... Ulbriks, Errnie, Bob what's name... those are the only guys I know in the Detroit area... 

It really would be nice to TRY and do some oval at CEFX's new track... but I surely wouldn't expect anyone to do it and loose money...


----------



## DynoMoHum

Oh I forgot the Anthony bros... but wasn't exactly sure where they live...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

DynoMoHum said:


> Oh I forgot the Anthony bros... but wasn't exactly sure where they live...


Pretty much in their parent's basement? :lol:


----------



## DynoMoHum

Then there are also Ted and Bobby Flack... who might whip out a oval car now and again... Man I'm almost up to double digits for numbers of oval racers in the Detroit area.


----------



## hobbyten

*oval*

remeber this is'nt ohio try running one sat. a month to try it you might be surprised at the number of people who will drive down to your place just like we did canton a few yrs. ago it shouldn't cost to much to at least try it a couple of times can it???


----------



## Greg Anthony

Mr. Floppy-Ears, oh behave, or I will post that picture of you your mom gave me a couple years ago at a MARS race, you know what one I'm talking about...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

OH CRAP! Greg, can I buy you some beer?
 


Greg Anthony said:


> Mr. Floppy-Ears, oh behave, or I will post that picture of you your mom gave me a couple years ago at a MARS race, you know what one I'm talking about...


----------



## Greg Anthony

that's more like it....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Payment of said beer at the bowling alley in Ft. Wayne or maybe the other bar/club that we may visit??? :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony

That would be possible... Most likely you be paying for me and the gf... :dude:

I see StevenT is reading this right now as well.... I think we need to get Hammy up on stage again...:roll:


----------



## CypressMidWest

Greg Anthony said:


> That would be possible... Most likely you be paying for me and the gf... :dude:


 You're gettin' off cheap seeing as Greg's gf is imaginary:jest:


----------



## mccoop

I think he was just talking about drinking two fisted.


----------



## J FAST

Well Hopefully GF... isn't short for gay friend  LOL


----------



## mbeach2k

that might be a good idea, one saturday at cefx, the next saturday at x-treme in bay city, the next saturday in mt. pleasant and then the next saturday at hobbysport in kazoo
OVAL RACING LEAGUE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevent

thats an image i'm hoping to never see again....Hammy that is....  
stevent




Greg Anthony said:


> That would be possible... Most likely you be paying for me and the gf... :dude:
> 
> I see StevenT is reading this right now as well.... I think we need to get Hammy up on stage again...:roll:


----------



## beerbarron

Josh Cyrul said:


> Now, reguarding the questions:
> 
> #1 - We are going to allow rubber tires and that includes the F1 and Mini Coopers.
> 
> #2 - We will have a week day race as many people have been asking about a Tuesday night series.
> 
> #5 - We are working out the program for monthly, 3 month, 6 month and 12 month pit passes. This will basically allow you to purchase a dedicated pit spot for you to use for however long your pass is good for. We have to work on the #'s but it may include a hobby shop discount on racing/practice and possibley product. Again, nothing set in stone but it is something we are working on sorting out.
> 
> Ok, back to work!!!
> 
> Later,
> 
> Josh


19t rubber, awesome!!! Thanks Josh.

Hey Josh, why not do a CEFX membership that includes practice and races for a pre-set amount. You could do 1mo, 3mo, 6mo, and yearly memberships to CEFX. The membership would get you unlimited track time and maybe discounts on parts and kits, etc...Just an idea.


----------



## Ted Flack

So, I went to the track to help out a little and the plumber was the only guy there. So he a gave me a tour and showed me all the stuff he did, when the city inspector was coming, etc. 
This place will be one of the best tracks in the country, can't wait to see it when Josh gets done doing his thing like he did at Halo.

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang

I hope the plumber didn't also show you his "plumber's butt." 

-Rich


----------



## Mackin

I'm looking forward to coming up, it's only about 5 mins from Matt's house. I'm gettig tired of getting beat up by the same guys! 

Good luck with the track Josh.
chuck


----------



## hobbyten

*track*

i retract as to not ruffle any more feathers sorry


----------



## rayhuang

hobbyten said:


> to bad you don't want to be bothered by running an oval program there had been a lot of interest form the oval track discussin about coming to your place to run i guess we'll just stick with bay city, kazoo, and mt. pleasant they seem to enjoy our money and presence at their facilities best of luck to you and your on road people


umm-staying out of it.....


----------



## Ted Flack

hobbyten said:


> to bad you don't want to be bothered by running an oval program there had been a lot of interest form the oval track discussin about coming to your place to run i guess we'll just stick with bay city, kazoo, and mt. pleasant they seem to enjoy our money and presence at their facilities best of luck to you and your on road people


This is Josh's thread but;

Why do you have to be like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why do so many people have to have an "attitude" on these threads. Didn't Josh say he would be willing to try oval again, just not in January.....cheez.

Rich,

Ya, I guess I was just lucky, no sightings today.


----------



## davepull

hey Josh congrats on the place wish i lived closer lol hey on thing that I heard that was so cool was a track in maine Maxiumus they have a membership thing and the track area is open 24 hours a day. they have a key card thing that lets you in to practice when you want. I don't know how it is working out for them but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

hobbyten said:


> to bad you don't want to be bothered by running an oval program there had been a lot of interest form the oval track discussin about coming to your place to run i guess we'll just stick with bay city, kazoo, and mt. pleasant they seem to enjoy our money and presence at their facilities best of luck to you and your on road people


I kinda heard things the way Ted did - Josh was willing to entertain the idea, but not until after he got his doors open and the big January onroad races out of the way. Now you've gone and taken a shot at the guy. That's not very nice. I hope that if Josh does hold an oval race you get the oval troops rallied and make it a big day, like 80 entries worth of a big day. If an oval day falls flat with like 10 of you, then I'd hope that you'd come back on here and appologize... but you probably won't... so I'm waisting my words for nothing.

Secrest Out


----------



## hobbyten

*ruffled feathers*

hey sorry if i ruffled your feathers but if you noticed i wished josh the best with the onroad crowd i don't want to see another track fold up as i have in the last 15 plus years and if you can get 15 or 20 racers to show up and help pay the bills i would think you would want to go for it rent and heat are not cheap and every racer can help whether he (she) be an onroad racer or oval racer i can understand he would want to get things going but after all my years in the sport i've never seen a time when you couldn't run both oval and onroad on the same weekly schedule as they did in canton and many other tracks if you'v noticed most of the oval people that responded on this site only asked for a once a month shot not a weekly shot which would give josh plenty of time to put his efforts toward the onroad crowd again i do apoligize if i ruffled some feathers i'm just an oval guy who wants to race at a quality facility just as you all do please remeber this is only my feeling and i do not speak for anyone else josh i meant no harm to your facility and hope you great sucess and hope to someday get a chance to run their on oval of course al


----------



## walterhenderson

Josh did try to have an oval program in toledo, it was a flop! knowing Josh the way I do He will give it a try again,just give him some time.

Happy Holidays,
Walter


----------



## Ted Flack

Walter,

What's up bud. I have been playing with the FTTC4, I think it is pretty good. I just need somebody to drive it..it seems that I fogot how.

Merry Christmas, hopefully you will be down for the CEFX Grand Opening. 

Ted


----------



## Ernie Parison

The oval crowd has to understand it's all about economics. Josh did more than enough at his last facility to bring oval back to this region and how did we reward him? 30-40 entries at a Roar Nats! I can assure you he made no profit on that race after a hard week of sleepless night's preparing a world-class race. (Those that missed it, shame on you) And lets not forget the region 5 debacle. I was at that track for his oval days and I think 10-15 guys was his biggest turnout, it’s not worth keeping the lights on for that. 

I am sure once his raceway is established, Josh will once again give us oval guys another chance to show him it is worth giving us a day. Josh is after all an oval racer too. If you guys want to see how to support a track go check out his on-road opener. I will guarantee the place will be packed.

EP


----------



## Xpressman

I stopped by and the place looks great. And it was a ton warmer then Toledo ever was. Josh said he is hoping to get open before New Years for practice but it depends on the inspector and getting him happy.

As for the Oval racing Josh said it is a possiblity it will happen. He is open to the idea but please remember that the rent is more (place is well worth it) so he needs todo what will bring in the most entries. As stated already he did offer oval racing and no one came when all these people said they would. 

Josh is aware of the interest and it will take some time as this is a new place in a much more populated area so as with any new business you just have to wait and see what all happens. 

Josh also said he is thinking of bringing the return of Friday night Stadium action back. For those of you that remember way back when at the Canton Riders there would be 80+ for some stadium action. 

Of course other new and exciting stuff will go along with the new race track so be prepared to have some great fun and a great new track.

Brian


----------



## Xpressman

hobbyten said:


> ...after all my years in the sport i've never seen a time when you couldn't run both oval and onroad on the same weekly schedule as they did in canton and many other tracks....


It can happen with support from the racers. Josh tried it and no one supported it. With a new loaction and all give CEFX Raceway sometime to get established.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Dead horse.  Severely beaten.

Oh, one more thing, BRIAN ANTHONY FOR OVAL RACING LEAGUE PRESIDENT!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Dead horse.  Severely beaten.
> 
> Oh, one more thing, BRIAN ANTHONY FOR OVAL RACING LEAGUE PRESIDENT!!!!!!!


Keith,

I got the pic from my brother and it's scanned and ready for all to see.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Brian, just save the picture for a more opportune time... basically when Keith forgets about it...



Ernie, I know what you mean, there were a couple Sundays of oval where it was just Josh, my brother and me... not a good economic venture. Only time will tell.


----------



## funai

open for practice yet?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*....*

Congrats on the new place Josh. :thumbsup: Im gonna need some help set'n up a sedan & I gotta learn to turn right. :dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper

funai said:


> open for practice yet?


Not yet, but it's starting to look like a track.


----------



## beerbarron

But I wanna race now!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Frank, I've seen you rurn right lots of times, right into Zubie...


----------



## JimmyG

How often do you plan on being there Josh?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.....*

Only time he's ever that close to me is when I come up to lap him. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Congrats on the new place Josh. :thumbsup: Im gonna need some help set'n up a sedan & I gotta learn to turn right. :dude:


Frank Ulbrik running touring car??? OK, who are you and what have you done with the REAL Frank Ulbrik?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.....*

It should make me a better driver for oval right... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldguy

Frankie, 1/12 scale is really what you want to be being doing when you're not doing oval. That WILL make you a better oval driver (ya, like you need to get better). Jamie and I welcomed a couple of new entrants into 1/12 scale onroad racing last Friday night--you would not believe how well these two die-hard and dicated oval racers (who you know well) handled them little 4-cell cars. Seeing hard core oval drivers turning right (and left) is pretty darn exciting to watch; and they both did it very well. Hope that you and dad and your brothers had a great Christmas. Happy New Years to all and hope to see you soon. Give my best to your dad. Jim


----------



## Ted Flack

I wondered what Racknor and Deano were doing.


----------



## Greg Anthony

As Mr. C would say, _"Farting Dust"_


----------



## Greg Anthony

Jim, Where were you guys racing at?


----------



## oldguy

Ted, you would not have believed it--pretty darn impressive and they are still kicking butt in oval brushless. Happy and healthy holidays to you and the family, and hope to see you soon. Greg, we were at a special holiday race at Robbies in Bay City--yes they are still running there on that one of a kind track. A good time was had by all. Jamie was on his game and made the oldguy very proud once again. Happy holidays to you guys also.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Cool, we gonna see you and Jamie down at CEFX then?


----------



## kevinm

oldguy said:


> ... Jamie and I welcomed a couple of new entrants into 1/12 scale onroad racing last Friday night--you would not believe how well these two die-hard and dicated oval racers (who you know well) handled them little 4-cell cars...


OK, that's enough suspense. WE NEED NAMES! Ve have vays of making you talk!


----------



## Ted Flack

Ted Flack said:


> I wondered what Racknor and Deano were doing.


Kevin,

It's them!

Does anybody know when someone will be at CEFX, I finally have some time and want to help.

Ted


----------



## hobbyten

*road*

not deano and keith they tried it before and thought they were going crazy i can't believe they would try it again


----------



## Roadsplat

Yeah it was them Al. Talked to Keith and he said they had a good time.

RC


----------



## J FAST

So hows it looking for some practice this week? Hopefully good :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbyten

they lost their minds again


----------



## oldguy

Al, I think with the decreased number of oval track options which are now available to us in Michigan this winter (and the fact that they shouldn't be driving the "Vettes" again till spring), I think it's a good way to hedge bets on ways to satisfy the weekly need for speed. Even though I do feel somewhat resopnsible for last Friday's surprise deal, trust me, these guys were both impressive for openers and if they stick with it, they will be very very good. Come join the fun. We've got two 1/12 tracks in Bay City now, Josh's new shop , Larrys, etc. With Mt. Pleasant and the Cellar for oval for now, there should be good reason to keep them pacs ready to go. Jamie and I will see you Friday.


----------



## mbeach2k

12th scale 4300 brushless??????????


----------



## Xpressman

mbeach2k said:


> 12th scale 4300 brushless??????????


In case anyone was wondering, YES the current brushless systems from Noval and LRP will fit in a 12th on-road car.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Racing saturday?? what? huh?? cough cough??


----------



## Tim Stamper

Ted Flack said:


> Kevin,
> 
> It's them!
> 
> Does anybody know when someone will be at CEFX, I finally have some time and want to help.
> 
> Ted


 Usually 2-9. I will be there at about 4:30.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

Keith Billanti said:


> Racing saturday?? what? huh?? cough cough??


I don't know how much was done over the weekend, but the track is down, the borders are down and all of the old pits are in place. The pits still need power though.

Josh was waiting on final inspection, so after that is done, the track can be inhabited.

I have a couple of more wire pulls to do today and after that I will try and help with the track setup. 

If you want it to go faster, come by and help out. There's always something to do.

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti

I work nights.. otherwise.. id be there.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Keith Billanti said:


> I work nights.. otherwise.. id be there.


No problem.

Shouldn't be long though. 

I can't wait to start running.

Tim


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

First, I want to thank everyone who has been stopping by to lend us a hand. Things are coming along and it is definatly starting to shape up!!!

Status:

Carpet is down. Outer boards are down, anchored and even have a fresh coat of paint! Pit tables are painted, assembled and in their general place just waiting for things to be finished up. Timing tower is back up and jammin and the driver stand is up and stronger than ever! The hobby shop area is nearly finished as the slat wall is up and the small details there should be finished up today.

Current Work:

Today Angel and her dad are going to work on the small details of the hobby shop area. In the back, we are going to work on the track boards to clean/fix and improve their assembly so they will be nicer and stronger for us to build some good tracks with. If time allows, we may work on some jumps and stuff for stadium racing!!!

Hours: 

Today we will be here until 9pm. Tommorow we won't be here as it's Angel and my father's Birthday!! Thursday and Friday we will be here from 2pm-9pm for sure to finish things up so we can run this weekend.

Pictures:

I'll try to get to that asap as we now have the internet up and running here and we are getting all of our stuff moved over so we can work on getting everything up and running asap!!

Back to work!!

Josh


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Frank - No problem on the help with the TC!! Stop by and check out the new place when you have time!! We probably will have a Snowbird Warm-Up race in mid/late January so I'll let you know when that will happen. Let me know when other oval races are so I can schedule it without a conflict.


----------



## Ernie Parison

To all the oval guys. I told ya so! Just let Josh shake things out.


----------



## hobbyten

*oval*

i will work as hard as i can to get the oval guys there when you schedule a race can't wait to see the place i'm sure its first class thanks al


----------



## Roddude65

Whats the address. I'll try to stop in Thursday or Friday after work and help out getting the lose ends handled. Just give me a clue as to any tools that might be needed....


----------



## mel

Jan.14th would not be a good day for an oval race. Quite a few of us will be racing in Mt. Pleasant that Saturday. That is the only date I know that would be conflicting for sure.


----------



## TimXLB

Josh:

Hi,

Thanks for the updates. can't wait for the pics.......and to race!!!!!!!!!!! hope your feeling better too.

Thanks


----------



## racknok

If it works for you the weekend of the 20th should work good for us. Let us know ASAP.


----------



## Keith Billanti

tc racing will be on sat and sun right?

KB


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> tc racing will be on sat and sun right?
> 
> KB


Josh said he was going to keep the same schedule as Halo at first and then go from there. I know he was talking of bringing back friday night Stadium Off-road and working in oval. For those of you that don't remember the last time Stadium was ran in the Canton area there would be 100+ entries week after week.


----------



## ohiorcdad

Any word on whether the track will be open this Saturday for practice.


----------



## Ted Flack

The first guy on the track was Tim Stamper, the track is almost done with the exception of new corners, which will be done tomorrow. 

Saturday will be the first day of racing, doors will open at 10:00am. What a nice place, for those of you that haven't seen it you will love it!!! The lights are great, drivers stand is the one from Halo but moved back from the track a little, lots of pit space, and HEAT!

I'm sure Josh will be on here tomorrow with more details.

See you all Saturday,
Ted


----------



## beerbarron

How about some pictures until Saturday.


----------



## funai

its green and white lol


----------



## davz

racknok said:


> If it works for you the weekend of the 20th should work good for us. Let us know ASAP.


Jan. 20th works for me!!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - the next Carpet Racing League event is on January 21st in Ft. Wayne. That would be a great weekend for you to do an oval Snowbirds warm up.


----------



## catmanzr

So there will be racing tomarrow? Any idea when it will start and when it should finish? I have a two hour drive and have plans for New Years Eve.

Any info would be appreaciated.

Thanks...Dan Fisher


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Fisher - I am planning on going on Saturday. If it's the same as the old place, I think he opened at 9 a.m. with racing starting around noon and done around 6. See you there.

Keith


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Fisher - I am planning on going on Saturday. If it's the same as the old place, I think he opened at 9 a.m. with racing starting around noon and done around 6. See you there.
> 
> Keith


Ted Flack said on the previous page doors open at 10am for racing on sat.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Guys,

The track opens at 10am on Saturday and 9am on Sunday. We are still working hard to make sure it's ready to go. So far, most of the tables have power, wireless internet is up and running, the hobby shop is about 35% set-up and we plan on working a bunch more tonight and tommorow morning to finish things up!! I'll post pics as soon as I can get a few more things done tonight.

Later,

Josh


----------



## HookupsXXX4

What's up Josh and crew,

Sounds like the new raceway is going to be killer! I wish that it wasn't so far way! I would like to get up there is winter and run the 12th scale one more time. Good Luck up there Josh!

What's up Scott if you are out there!

Oh, real quick, Josh I am going to get one up on you...I am going to try to jump the house with my 12th scale! LOL! I watch that part in on the XXX Main DVD at least once a week!

Jerry


----------



## beerbarron

I went by the new place today and met Josh. He really is a nice guy. They still had a bunch of work to do and I am suprised he is opening Saturday. Everyone needs to thank Josh and his family and friends for all the hard work they are doing for us racers. I really don't want to sound like a suck up but, thank you Josh! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalTrucker

*Another Vote For Oval On January 21!!!*

At this time the 21st will work best for me.:thumbsup:

As long as I don't get called back to work! You guys know what I mean.... that darn responsibility thing is rearing it ugly head again!:devil: 

thanks, 
Scott


----------



## T.J.

Josh and the crew have done a awesome job at the new facility. Im not even an on-road guy and I want to get an on-road car. Josh If you guy's need any help from tomorrow to wednsday just let me know.


----------



## rubbertire

Any pics yet? - love to see the place before I make the (4) hour drive - I want to pratice rubber tire ASAP!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Josh,
The three of us from Grand Rapids had a great time. We can't wait to come back.
I know this will be a world class R/C facility. I see a bunch of big races comming your way. Smooth floor, tight but flowing layouts, paragon, pro shop and a great bunch of people.
Could it get any better?
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh and one more thing.
Year around carpet racing, awesome...........


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Josh,
> The three of us from Grand Rapids had a great time. We can't wait to come back.
> I know this will be a world class R/C facility. I see a bunch of big races comming your way. Smooth floor, tight but flowing layouts, paragon, pro shop and a great bunch of people.
> Could it get any better?
> Thanks,
> -Fred


Man, what more could you ask for? I wish all tracks could follow Josh's lead!!!
But then again, Josh himself is a first class act. I wouldn't expect anything less!!


----------



## Xpressman

Josh, thanks for moving closer. That sleeping in was really nice as is the new track. Can't wait to see everyone as there's been people that haven't raced for sometime stopping in to see what a great place it is.

Brian


----------



## TimXLB

Josh:

Thanks for a great day of racing, a great track and moving closer too!!!!!! Mini had tons of fun racing after his long layoff. had a great race with D.J. can't wait to get back to race again.

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

8.5 miles from home is even enough to get me out to a track to practice on a Saturday. It was fun to be at a place where everyone is so positive. What a fun atmosphere. Stamper forgot to bring his car and didn't notice until he was all set up and had a battery on charge. He had to make the 12 mile trip back home to get it. :lol:


----------



## C5R-Racing

so when does the racing start.


----------



## kcrunchone

*Shipping for GLC*

Hey Josh 

This year will you be providing shipping to the store as I am flying in this time and really dont want to send my gear to a hotel. Decided to fly the drive from New York was exhausting. If you could just drop me a quick line [email protected].

We spoke briefly on it but would like to know for sure. Just need to know what's the best shipper to use and all. (USPS, UPS, FED EX) 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony

C5R-Racing said:


> so when does the racing start.


PLEASE try to pay attention the first 2 races was LAST WEEKEND! :tongue:


----------



## westendorfy

woah. nice place. i think in all my travels of Gnaring the rug i can say this is Michigans sickest indoor carpet venue. Vive La CEFX. 
thanks Tim and Josh and for the help too.


----------



## Ted Flack

Greg Anthony said:


> PLEASE try to pay attention the first 2 races was LAST WEEKEND! :tongue:


By the way, the first person to sign up for a race was none other then Brian Anthony!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

:dude:


----------



## Xpressman

Ted Flack said:


> By the way, the first person to sign up for a race was none other then Brian Anthony!!!!


And the first person to change classes was Ted Flack.


----------



## Ted Flack

Xpressman said:


> And the first person to change classes was Ted Flack.


......and so did Brian


----------



## John Warner

Knapster..... how long did it take you to make the drive?
Mapquest tells me less than 2 hours & 114 miles from my house.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
It took us about 2 hours to get there.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe one of the next times you go I could catch a ride??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yah, that would be no problem........


----------



## Xpressman

Ted Flack said:


> ......and so did Brian


But you brought it to my attention that it would be a good idea.....of course you did have to tap me on the TQ run I was on... though I know it wouldn't have held up.


----------



## T-bone

Here's some pics I took on New Year's Eve...very nice Josh!


----------



## DynoMoHum

Looks nice... Maybe I'll stop in soon and observe some action.


----------



## mbeach2k

Wow Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcsquish

Hay Jerry, I'm still out here. If you really wanted to get one up on him, use a stk motor.


----------



## Rich Chang

What's the schedule going to be this weekend?

-Rich


----------



## rubbertire

Looks like a copy of the track that use to be in livonia - (minus the green tone). Setup pretty much the same also when I visited just a lot smaller track.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Well, it's not the largest track in Michigan or anything, which almost makes it unraceable.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Rich - Same as usual:

Friday 2pm-9pm Practice
Saturday 10am-6pm Practice, 6pm Racing starts
Sunday 9am-12pm Practice, 12pm Racing starts

rubbertire - The track is about 4ft narrower and about 10ft shorter. We are 82' x 36'. Pretty standard size for most carpet tracks. 

Also, just got the word that on Feb 25th - CEFX Raceway will hold Race #5 of the CRL Series!!!


----------



## Xpressman

So who's all in for 19t rubber on sunday? So far I've seen Ken, Dish, Fred, myself, Brad. 

Also does anyone have any right side steering blocks for a X-ray they will trade for money?? 2 or 3 hole does not matter.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Rich Chang

Cool - thanks, Josh. I wasn't sure if the schedule would be different due to the Novak race. I'll see you Saturday. Aaron is even coming along!

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z

Xpressman said:


> So who's all in for 19t rubber on sunday? So far I've seen Ken, Dish, Fred, myself, Brad.
> 
> Also does anyone have any right side steering blocks for a X-ray they will trade for money?? 2 or 3 hole does not matter.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian



I'll see if I can dig up some rubber and give it a go.


----------



## C5R-Racing

rubbertire said:


> Looks like a copy of the track that use to be in livonia - (minus the green tone). Setup pretty much the same also when I visited just a lot smaller track.


heyyyyyyyyyy keith's back

Did you buy a new car with all that money from the insurance job  i forgot  i meant the breakin :hat:


----------



## Xpressman

Barry Z said:


> I'll see if I can dig up some rubber and give it a go.


Hey Barry I have a ton of 2 run CS-27s and some with more runs I'll bring them with me.


----------



## BPSHADOW

rubbertire said:


> Looks like a copy of the track that use to be in livonia - (minus the green tone). Setup pretty much the same also when I visited just a lot smaller track.


Its so hard to keep from posting childish responses, but since you asked for it here goes
Mr. Rubberneck, 
The biggest difference between this track and that other one in Livonia is that this one is open for business and the owner actually wants people to come and race. If you pile enough skeletons in the closet sooner or later they are going to fall out. And remember, everyone was playing nice till your gums started flappin. :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## beerbarron

Xpressman said:


> So who's all in for 19t rubber on sunday? So far I've seen Ken, Dish, Fred, myself, Brad.
> 
> Also does anyone have any right side steering blocks for a X-ray they will trade for money?? 2 or 3 hole does not matter.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian



I'm in for rubber Sunday. 

Brandon :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Well, I personally am looking forward to driving over and doing some quality racing, with quality people!


----------



## rcnutmich

CONGRATS JOSH ON YOUR NEW FACILITY !!!!!!

thank you for giving us a place to race...you have my support!!!

see u soon


----------



## kennywiz

Josh Cyrul said:


> Rich - Same as usual:
> 
> Friday 2pm-9pm Practice
> Saturday 10am-6pm Practice, 6pm Racing starts
> Sunday 9am-12pm Practice, 12pm Racing starts
> 
> rubbertire - The track is about 4ft narrower and about 10ft shorter. We are 82' x 36'. Pretty standard size for most carpet tracks.
> 
> Also, just got the word that on Feb 25th - CEFX Raceway will hold Race #5 of the CRL Series!!!


Weekend schedule all on road?


----------



## Ted Flack

kennywiz said:


> Weekend schedule all on road?


Yep, all on-road.


----------



## kgwomack

Cool, you guys run rubber also. I thought Fort Wayne was the only place around that ran 19t rubber. We run a GT series where you must run a two door sedan. No Mazda, Stratus, Alfa bodies. It's been pretty cool. Once everyone adjusted to the rubber vs foam the lap times have gotten pretty close.

I am planning on running the CRL race in Feb. Sounds like fun. Any of you guys making the CRL in a couple of weeks here in Fort Wayne?

Karl


----------



## Xpressman

kgwomack said:


> It's been pretty cool. Once everyone adjusted to the rubber vs foam the lap times have gotten pretty close.


 
With the same motors??? 19t rubber should be about as fast as stock foam and mod rubber is about as fast as 19t foam. I saw the pics of those GT bodies and it looks cool. Did you not allow the Acura NSX or the Porsche 911??


----------



## beerbarron

kgwomack said:


> Cool, you guys run rubber also. I thought Fort Wayne was the only place around that ran 19t rubber. We run a GT series where you must run a two door sedan. No Mazda, Stratus, Alfa bodies. It's been pretty cool. Once everyone adjusted to the rubber vs foam the lap times have gotten pretty close.
> 
> I am planning on running the CRL race in Feb. Sounds like fun. Any of you guys making the CRL in a couple of weeks here in Fort Wayne?
> 
> Karl


Would anyone object to me running a Mustang body in rubber on the weekends? I think the new Mustangs are pretty sweet, and I think the way rubber slides around it would resemble a Showroom Stock Mustang pretty well. Its something I have been wanting to try and this post just reminded me of it.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

I just want to thank everyone for the positive comments reguarding the track. We still have a lot more work to do to get things up to par but hopefully we are on our way to making one of the best facilities in the country.

Catch everyone this weekend!!

Josh


----------



## Josh Cyrul

beerbarron - Go for it!!


----------



## mbeach2k

any news on the snow birds warm up race?
january 21, oval?


----------



## BPSHADOW

beerbarron said:


> Would anyone object to me running a Mustang body in rubber on the weekends? I think the new Mustangs are pretty sweet, and I think the way rubber slides around it would resemble a Showroom Stock Mustang pretty well. Its something I have been wanting to try and this post just reminded me of it.


Alot of us running 19T (at least me, dish, chris and rodney are prepping for TCS, so we will likely be running sports car bodies. I hope the non sedan concept catches on, there are alot of cool bodies out there that no one runs.


----------



## kgwomack

Xpressman said:


> With the same motors??? 19t rubber should be about as fast as stock foam and mod rubber is about as fast as 19t foam. I saw the pics of those GT bodies and it looks cool. Did you not allow the Acura NSX or the Porsche 911??


Yeah, you are right it is comparing 19t to stock foam. You do lose alittle in the corner speed department, but it is fun, to not be so glued to the track like foams. Also suspension setup seems to be more critical. As far as the bodies are concerned, we allow any two door car, 911, nsx, mustangs, etc. A couple of guys are running new mustangs and 911. I personnally run a Mercedes 2002 AMG. Also note that we run teams, with everyone on the team running the same body type, and similar paint scheme.

Karl. :thumbsup:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

In case anyone was wondering...

Direct from the CEFX flyer

(734)722 7479 

5717 E. Executive Dr.
Westland, MI. 48185

Mon- Closed
Tues-Fri - Practice 2pm - 9pm
Sat - Practice 10am - 5:30pm
Club races 6pm - 9pm 
Sign up ends at 5:30pm and Racing starts at 6pm

Sun - Club races 9am - 6pm
Sign up ends at 11:30am and racing starts at 12pm

Practice $10.00 unlimited
Club races $15.00 first class, $5.00 additional class


Tony.


----------



## Ernie Parison

beach
we are on for 20-21


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Man what a blast from the past. Stopped by the track today for a few in hopes of talking to Josh for a bit and ran into a few people I haven't seen in 10 to 15 years. Haven't seen Josh since the old Jonimo and JJ's days either. I'll be there tomorrow tearing the paint off the boards with everyone.

Tony


----------



## Ted Flack

So who is going Saturday and who is going Sunday? I will be there Saturday late morning and unless I find some willpower someplace I will probably have to go Sunday as well....all the stuff around the house can wait another weekend I guess. Except I have to go to Daytona Thursday, but I found a flight home late Saturday so I can race here Sunday.

Ted


----------



## Xpressman

I'm game for rubber 19t on Sunday.


----------



## DISH

Sure am Josh decided to run rubber tire. Sounds like we may have a good turnout. Ted, did you get my Lotus note? 

Thanks again Josh.


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron, Fred, and I will be there Saturday. Aaron and I will be there at 10:00 when the doors open. Fred will be showing up late because he claims he has to do laundry in the morning. Dunno why he couldn't do it tonight. Must be out at the bar hitting on the hunnies today. 

We're also planning on staying to race.

Chico might also make an appearance.

Tim Stamper told me he'd be there, too.


----------



## Ted Flack

DISH said:


> Sure am Josh decided to run rubber tire. Sounds like we may have a good turnout. Ted, did you get my Lotus note?
> 
> Thanks again Josh.


Dish, yes I got it, sorry I didn't respond, I was traveling this week. I got back today and was pretty busy. I want to talk to Bobby before I can give you a good answer. If I am there Sunday (probably) I will have some 3800's you can use.

Ted


----------



## NTwigs

A group of us from Lansing, will be there on Sunday.


----------



## Ted Flack

Another good day of racing at CEFX, two heats of 19t foam, 19t rubber, a big 12th scale heat, and stock sedan. All day long people I haven't seen in years are stopping by and talking about getting back into racing.

Josh is talking about a Tuesday night race as well as Saturday and Sunday.

Come out and enjoy the fun! 

Ted


----------



## Xpressman

What a fun day till my get up and go got up and went.

Dish please e-mail me at [email protected] ....or can someone please send me Dish's e-mail. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## beerbarron

What rollout was everyone using in 1/12 with a monster? AND, how do I figure out rollout?


----------



## Xpressman

rear tire diameter multiplied by 3.14 gives you tire circumference

take tire circumference and divide that by (spur divided by pinion (aka gear ration)) and that will give you your roll out

Remember to figure your tire circumference and your gear ratio first then divide the two.

A good starting point for a Monster in 12th scale is going to be 1.60-1.70 depending on track layout and how the motor performs. If you ever get an Epic ROAR Stock you are looking at a starting roll out of 1.50-1.60.


----------



## DISH

Check your Email.





Xpressman said:


> What a fun day till my get up and go got up and went.
> 
> Dish please e-mail me at [email protected] ....or can someone please send me Dish's e-mail. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


----------



## Xpressman

DISH said:


> Check your Email.


Check your mail as well.


----------



## DISH

Thanks Brian, great info!


----------



## BPSHADOW

Xpressman said:


> rear tire diameter multiplied by 3.14 gives you tire diameter


 Actually it gives you the circumference. Nice racin with you, too bad you gone and dun blowed up. :wave: :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## beerbarron

I made a rollout calculator. Does this seem correct? 

Rollout Calc#1


----------



## Xpressman

BPSHADOW said:


> Actually it gives you the circumference. Nice racin with you, too bad you gone and dun blowed up. :wave: :dude: :thumbsup:


It still gives you the number you need...hahaha


----------



## Xpressman

DISH said:


> Thanks Brian, great info!


You should see what else I can come up with....braaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Xpressman

I agree with Ted it was a great day of racing and I can't believe how of the people that stopped by that haven't been seen in years.

I am up for some tuesday night action. I know alot of people work in that area and it is very easy to get to for them so I think it would be great. One person brought up about would it be 2 or 3 qualifiers and I think that would have to wait to be seen as to what the turnout is but I have a feeling it will be a great turnout just like the other days. 

And remember she's stupid fast right till she done blows up.


----------



## Fred B

Beerbarron,

Your spreadsheet is correct. I was running a 1.77 rollout yesterday with a monster but I would start out around 1.70. If you run a binary motor you have to gear down.


----------



## BPSHADOW

Xpressman said:


> It still gives you the number you need...hahaha


If you already have the diameter, oh never mind, I'd go further talking to the wall (JK). But seriously great turnout, I think racing is making comeback. The crowd wasnt huge, but the quality of the drivers was comendable. :wave: :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## kenb

whow! what a fun day.
I do want to point out that ALL the B main 19 rubber drivers finished!
(and no looooong pit stops for repairs)
Ken


----------



## Barry Z

Great time yesterday ! Nice to see alot of old friends !! I might go back to foam, rubber is too tough !!! Would be nice to see that size turnout every Sunday. Great racing !!!!!!!!!
Thanks Josh.


----------



## Fred B

I have an excuse for 19 turn, I drive a Losi...

I'm going to switch between rubber and foam every couple of weeks so that I can get the Xray going.


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred B said:


> I have an excuse for 19 turn, I drive a Losi...


You always have an excuse. 



Fred B said:


> I'm going to switch between rubber and foam every couple of weeks...


Did your g.f. agree to this?

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

Losi + can't drive = busted car.

GF here at work has a totally different meaning (Goat............)

FB


----------



## xrayrc

beerbarron said:


> I made a rollout calculator. Does this seem correct?
> 
> Rollout Calc#1


It is OK for pan cars where the internal ratio is 1. However for sedans you have to use the following formula:
rollout= tire diam*3.14/(spur/pinion*internal ratio)


----------



## xrayrc

Barry Z said:


> Great time yesterday ! Nice to see alot of old friends !! *I might go back to foam, rubber is too tough !!!* Would be nice to see that size turnout every Sunday. Great racing !!!!!!!!!
> Thanks Josh.


Barry, you have to ask for an approval from Dish to do so :lol:


----------



## r1sportbike

*Tuesday Night Racing*

I got 2 calls today. TUESDAY NIGHT Racing starts tomorrow night.
Anyone know what time registration ends and what time racing starts?
I'll be there for sure. . .


----------



## BPSHADOW

kenb said:


> whow! what a fun day.
> I do want to point out that ALL the B main 19 rubber drivers finished!
> (and no looooong pit stops for repairs)
> Ken


And out of those , 3 were Tamiyas, imagine that. :wave:


----------



## Xpressman

r1sportbike said:


> I got 2 calls today. TUESDAY NIGHT Racing starts tomorrow night.
> Anyone know what time registration ends and what time racing starts?
> I'll be there for sure. . .


I have no idea as Josh didn't say anything about Tuesday night racing on sunday. Or if he did I missed it.


----------



## Xpressman

BPSHADOW said:


> And out of those , 3 were Tamiyas, imagine that. :wave:


It's amazing at how durable plastic is these days.


----------



## BPSHADOW

Xpressman said:


> It's amazing at how durable plastic is these days.


Especially for how many times I hit the wall.


----------



## DISH

xrayrc said:


> Barry, you have to ask for an approval from Dish to do so :lol:


Barry, it would not be wise to leave the dark side!


----------



## rcnutmich

Ted Flack said:


> Another good day of racing at CEFX, two heats of 19t foam, 19t rubber, a big 12th scale heat, and stock sedan. All day long people I haven't seen in years are stopping by and talking about getting back into racing.
> 
> Josh is talking about a Tuesday night race as well as Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Come out and enjoy the fun!
> 
> Ted


 TUESDAY NIGHT WOULD BE GREAT FOR ME...


----------



## Barry Z

DISH said:


> Barry, it would not be wise to leave the dark side!




Dish Vader, you'll have to talk to my crew chief....... The Jedi Master, Yoda !


----------



## Ted Flack

I'm pretty sure I've seen Yoda at a R/C car race.


----------



## Mackin

Ted,
What day or days do you usually race. I may come up and race with you guys in the next week or two. Matt only live about 5 mins away. 
see ya
chuck


----------



## Ted Flack

Mackin said:



> Ted,
> What day or days do you usually race. I may come up and race with you guys in the next week or two. Matt only live about 5 mins away.
> see ya
> chuck


Chuck

The biggest crowd so far is Sunday. I have to go to Daytona this week for testing but I'm coming home Saturday night so I can race Sunday.

Hope to see you soon,

Ted


----------



## Mackin

I just watched the first day of testing, have fun! I heard Josh might have a snowbirds warmup. I would probably come up for that. How did Bobby do at the Novak race?
chuck


----------



## Xpressman

Ted Flack said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen Yoda at a R/C car race.


Speaking of that, has anyone seen Marky Mark?


----------



## beerbarron

xrayrc said:


> It is OK for pan cars where the internal ratio is 1. However for sedans you have to use the following formula:
> rollout= tire diam*3.14/(spur/pinion*internal ratio)



Added internal ratio to the mix, now it should work for everything. I was running like a 1.99 rollout on the 12L. I thought it was fine, and the motor ran cool. Next time I'll try 1.7. 

Rollout Calc #2


----------



## Tim Stamper

beerbarron said:


> Added internal ratio to the mix, now it should work for everything. I was running like a 1.99 rollout on the 12L. I thought it was fine, and the motor ran cool. Next time I'll try 1.7.
> 
> Rollout Calc #2


Kick butt new batteries and don't hit anything, 1.7-1.8 rollout.

Older cells and learning to drive the car and occasionally hitting things, 1.55-1.65 rollout.

This what Bob Cates and I have been running there. I rolled out at a 1.71 and it felt flat when I whacked a board. But was ballistic on the straight and if I could keep the car steady.

Good luck, and if you need any help, don't hesitate to ask.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

This is where I have been:

Monster Stocks and 3800's - 1.65 to 1.75 rollout.

Roar Stock and 3800's - 1.50 to 1.60 rollout.

I have two ROAR Stocks and one likes 1.52 and the other likes 1.56 or so. You've got to try different gearings in these ranges. Every motor will be a little bit different.

I use two indicators to determine if I am geared correctly. First, the car should wind out (find top end) around 3/4 of the way down the straight. If it never seams to peak - too high or if it seems to top out 1/2 the way down - too low. Second is lap times. A super tight, twisty layout may actually call for a lower gear for higher lap times. More time spent in the infield than on the straight, so sometimes it is o.k. to let the car wind out to top speed 1/2 the way down the straight.


----------



## C5R-Racing

Xpressman said:


> It's amazing at how durable plastic is these days.


THAT'S MR. PLASTIC TO YOU! :dude:


----------



## Xpressman

C5R-Racing said:


> THAT'S MR. PLASTIC TO YOU! :dude:


You sir drive a toy car, I on the other hand drive a luxury touring sedan. Oh so the box says so.


----------



## beerbarron

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I use two indicators to determine if I am geared correctly. First, the car should wind out (find top end) around 3/4 of the way down the straight. If it never seams to peak - too high or if it seems to top out 1/2 the way down - too low. Second is lap times. A super tight, twisty layout may actually call for a lower gear for higher lap times. More time spent in the infield than on the straight, so sometimes it is o.k. to let the car wind out to top speed 1/2 the way down the straight.



What you are descrbing is what I used to do. I never heard of rollout until I started racing again. I just wanted to get an understanding of what rollout was. It is really helpful to be able to compare from one person to next using a number that accounts for tire size and gear ratio(s). Thanks for the advice all. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPSHADOW

Xpressman said:


> You sir drive a toy car, I on the other hand drive a luxury touring sedan. Oh so the box says so.


We all drive toy cars. Toy car, toy track, bowling trophy. Read it learn it live by it. No shoes, No shirt, Nooooooo Dice. Did you hear that? That was my skull :freak: :dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper

r1sportbike said:


> I got 2 calls today. TUESDAY NIGHT Racing starts tomorrow night.
> Anyone know what time registration ends and what time racing starts?
> I'll be there for sure. . .


R1sportbike, You gotsa PM.

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Tim:

Hi,


Happy Birthday, and ConGrats..........Uncle.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Stamper

TimXLB said:


> Tim:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, and ConGrats..........Uncle.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, just got back from the hospital. He definately is part of the family.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Xpressman

Tim Stamper said:


> Thanks, just got back from the hospital. He definately is part of the family.
> 
> Talk to ya later,
> 
> Tim


Happy birthday uncle Timmay!!! So did you get to name the lil guy?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Congratulations on the new addition to the family Tim.


----------



## Rich Chang

Congrats, Tim! 

See you Sunday, if you will be at CEFX to race. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'll be in the garage working on the Honda on Saturday and racing 1/12th scale at CEFX on Sunday. Tell minidixon to get the wheels on his wittle CRC wagon and come out to show me the way it's done.  

Oh... I made a roll out chart if anyone want to print this off for themselves. If you want to translate this for use with oval cars, just change the spur gear number and the tire sizes across the top and it will recalculate all of the roll outs. 

Keith


----------



## Tim Stamper

Yup, i'll be at CEFX Saturday and Sunday to Practice/Race.


I will be working on the 12th scale some more. I got it working pretty darn good right now, I just need to take some cleaner lines with it. I could do 9.1's with it but Fred was in the 8's so more tweaking needs to be done.

Tim


----------



## Fred B

MCH, you can post the file if you Zip it.

TS, 9.1 is pretty close actually, we were only running in the 8's for a few laps and then most were around 9.1 - 9.3 at the end of the run.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Who got fast lap? What was it?


----------



## rcsilly

Tim Stamper said:


> Yup, i'll be at CEFX Saturday and Sunday to Practice/Race.
> 
> 
> I will be working on the 12th scale some more. I got it working pretty darn good right now, I just need to take some cleaner lines with it. I could do 9.1's with it but Fred was in the 8's so more tweaking needs to be done.
> 
> Tim


 Tim , I may need a ride sunday , I'll call you .


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Bob - where do you live? Redford? I might be able to swing by and pick you up. I may have to leave some of my race stuff home to fit you in. :lol:


----------



## Xpressman

rcsilly said:


> Tim , I may need a ride sunday , I'll call you .


GO to Larry's and get a mini bike...hahahahaha


----------



## Fred Knapp

Xpressman said:


> GO to Larry's and get a mini bike...hahahahaha


Bob, you could probably stand on the back of Tim's tricycle.......


----------



## Fred B

Greg Anthony said:


> Who got fast lap? What was it?


Not to Walt things up but I did have fast lap. 8.7 something with Josh really close to that.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, but I had all laps of 0.0. Top that!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, but I had all laps of 0.0. Top that!
> 
> -Rich


But you completed 0.0 laps...

I'll see you and your baseball on the track Sunday young Master Chang

FB


----------



## Xpressman

Fred B said:


> But you completed 0.0 laps...
> 
> I'll see you and your baseball on the track Sunday young Master Chang
> 
> FB


Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Tim Stamper

knapster said:


> Bob, you could probably stand on the back of Tim's tricycle.......


You guys coming back down any time soon?

If Bob hops on the tricycle, he has to pedal. I'm too lazy to pedal for the both of us.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Off the subject a little, but I need to tell somebody. A new guy at Waterford is looking to move to ITC class <------ that's the class that I race. His name... Clifton Ching. Oh great! I now get the chase three frenchmen in my racing career: Ching, Chang and Ho.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Off the subject a little, but I need to tell somebody. A new guy at Waterford is looking to move to ITC class <------ that's the class that I race. His name... Clifton Ching. Oh great! I now get the chase three frenchmen in my racing career: Ching, Chang and Ho.


That is too funny!:jest:


----------



## Rich Chang

Are you saying that we are the only "friends" you have and also the only people who will listen to you? 

btw: That's a great name for a law firm. "Ching Chang and Ho." Of course, I think it would be better with _my_ name first. "Chang Ching and Ho."

I think our first business will be litigation involving accidents on the r/c racetrack and at Waterford.

-Chang (of Chang Ching and Ho)




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Off the subject a little, but I need to tell somebody.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Off the subject a little, but I need to tell somebody. A new guy at Waterford is looking to move to ITC class <------ that's the class that I race. His name... Clifton Ching. Oh great! I now get the chase three frenchmen in my racing career: Ching, Chang and Ho.


You should have faith in your car and abilities to beat all the frechmen.


----------



## TimXLB

Rich:

Youre Hired........... just LMK how much...........

M.C.H.:

you have one more to worry about..........
only he has a French/Canadian last name.

Thanks


----------



## Gixer J

Hi guys. :wave: 

I was just wondering what the 1/12 scale turn out has been like down there? Me and the "USA Raceways Legend" ( Gordie Cook ) will be coming down Sunday to run some 19Turn or Stock.

Also, does Josh have a website up for this place? Just wondering what the name of the site was if he did. THANKS

See all you guys this weekend.


----------



## Xpressman

Gixer J said:


> Hi guys. :wave:
> 
> I was just wondering what the 1/12 scale turn out has been like down there? Me and the "USA Raceways Legend" ( Gordie Cook ) will be coming down Sunday to run some 19Turn or Stock.
> 
> Also, does Josh have a website up for this place? Just wondering what the name of the site was if he did. THANKS
> 
> See all you guys this weekend.


There have been 2 heats of 12th stock the last 2 weeks with not even the normal suspects coming out to race yet. There is not a website for the new track.


----------



## Gixer J

Thanks Brian!

Are you gonna be there this weekend? If you are make sure you bring Greg with ya. We've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Xpressman

Gixer J said:


> Thanks Brian!
> 
> Are you gonna be there this weekend? If you are make sure you bring Greg with ya. We've got some catching up to do.


 
I'll catch up with you in Fort Wayne....hahahaha

I don't knwo what he is doing. I've been out the last weekends and that rubber tire stuff is kinda fun till you blow up a motor.


----------



## westendorfy

Gixer J said:


> Hi guys. :wave:
> 
> I was just wondering what the 1/12 scale turn out has been like down there? Me and the "USA Raceways Legend" ( Gordie Cook ) will be coming down Sunday to run some 19Turn or Stock.
> 
> Also, does Josh have a website up for this place? Just wondering what the name of the site was if he did. THANKS
> 
> See all you guys this weekend.



Wait a minute............................ i thought i was the " USA Raceways Legend" Gordie's from DETROIT .............. i think you hit your head to many times on curbs kenevil. jk 

what up jay? ill be there this weekend too. cant wait to see ya. 

What time does josh open the doors?


----------



## Xpressman

westendorfy said:


> Wait a minute............................ i thought i was the " USA Raceways Legend" Gordie's from DETROIT .............. i think you hit your head to many times on curbs kenevil. jk
> 
> what up jay? ill be there this weekend too. cant wait to see ya.
> 
> What time does josh open the doors?


10am on sat and 9am on sunday


----------



## beerbarron

Does anyone have a tire truer I can borrow Sunday?


----------



## westendorfy

BEERBARRON: 
ive got one for 1/12th that i alway bring with me but i do not have adapters for touring. my name is kevin just ask me to grab it. I dont mind at all.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Josh has one there at the track for everyone to use. Just fire up the shopvac and clean up afterwards.

Tony


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are there any pictures of the new track?


----------



## beerbarron

Thanks Kevin, but it sounds like Josh has it covered. Brandon.

PS, does anyone know what the stock lap times were Sunday?


----------



## John Warner

How bout these........



T-bone said:


> Here's some pics I took on New Year's Eve...very nice Josh!


----------



## kennywiz

With the Xray T2 coming out... Anyone want to sell me their Xray 05 with some spares?
[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp

kennywiz said:


> With the Xray T2 coming out... Anyone want to sell me their Xray 05 with some spares?
> [email protected]


You have mail.....


----------



## Gixer J

westendorfy said:


> Wait a minute............................ i thought i was the " USA Raceways Legend" Gordie's from DETROIT .............. i think you hit your head to many times on curbs kenevil. jk
> 
> what up jay? ill be there this weekend too. cant wait to see ya.
> 
> What time does josh open the doors?



West Man, good to hear from ya. Dude, I may be on 1 wheel, but this Suomy protected head keeps the wheel between the curbs!  

Detroit? Gordie's lived here in Flint since we were kids...... The way I hear it Gordie was the Bridgeport USA Raceway GOD along with Curt Demars. You should hear all the stories I hear from him on how he use to spank you, Josh C., and Walter H. up there. You'll have to ask him this weekend. He's got some classic USA Raceway Stories.

See ya Sunday Kevin. Me and Gordie should be there 9-10ish.


----------



## J FAST

kennywiz said:


> With the Xray T2 coming out... Anyone want to sell me their Xray 05 with some spares?
> [email protected]





I just sent you mail FK05 with spares Thanks Jesse


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

TimXLB said:


> Rich:
> 
> Youre Hired........... just LMK how much...........
> 
> M.C.H.:
> 
> you have one more to worry about..........
> only he has a French/Canadian last name.
> 
> Thanks


Ching, Chang, Ho and Exelby? Crap... they're all faster than me.


----------



## rcsilly

Did Josh get power to the rest of the tables yet ? or should we bring ext cords . 
Sounds like sunday will be alot of people there .


----------



## Rich Chang

I dunno about that "Chang" person being faster than you.

Oh - did you get a new speedo?

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Ching, Chang, Ho and Exelby? Crap... they're all faster than me.


----------



## Gixer J

rcsilly said:


> Did Josh get power to the rest of the tables yet ? or should we bring ext cords .
> Sounds like sunday will be alot of people there .


Hey Bob, so does that mean we should bring extension cords just in case? They appear to have tables and chairs, but is there anything else we should bring? Maybe Power Strips?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Should probably bring an extension cord just in case. Power strip wouldn't be a bad idea either. 

Tony


----------



## Josh Cyrul

A bit of update:

Most of the banners are up!! Actually looks like a race track now!!!

All the pit tables are wired so no extension cords needed. Power strip would be a good idea though. 

Possibly this week we will be building the rest of the pit tabels which will give us a grand total of 90+ pit spots!!!

Sunday - doors open at 9am - Racing at noon!!

Gixer - I can imagine the stories...lol.. The funniest part is, I probably had to stand on a milk crate to see over the driverstand rail!!! 

See everyone bright and early tommorow morning!!

Later,

Josh


----------



## TimXLB

Josh:

Hi,

I was wondering if you have a spec tire for your rubber tire class in sedan. also is there a stock class???? 
these questions were asked and I didn't have and set answer for them.

Thanks


----------



## Barry Z

TimXLB said:


> Josh:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you have a spec tire for your rubber tire class in sedan. also is there a stock class????
> these questions were asked and I didn't have and set answer for them.
> 
> Thanks



The rubber class is 19t CS27's. I think there was a stock class last Sunday and it was foam but if enough wanted to run rubber I bet Josh would do it.


----------



## kenb

One guy tried T22's and was traction rolling..... he switched to 27's and got faster!


----------



## TimXLB

Bobby Z:

Hi,

Thanks.
I'l let the guys know.


----------



## beerbarron

Man I hope the vending machines are ready soon. I am going to be so o hung over tomoraw.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

So if instead of selling my 1/12 I decided to buy batteries & motors, what would you all recommend??

BTW, the track looks sweet. They have wifi running so you can play on the internet between heats if you bring your laptop.

SS


----------



## rcsilly

another one comes out of the woodwork .............. 

Jim , all the new 3800 s are good voltage , and a monster of course . 
Bob


----------



## xxxs rookie

hey guys. I new to the racing scene and was wondering if cefx raceway and the fellow racers feel about dealing with new drivers and do you seperate them from the top drivers?
rick


----------



## Xpressman

xxxs rookie said:


> hey guys. I new to the racing scene and was wondering if cefx raceway and the fellow racers feel about dealing with new drivers and do you seperate them from the top drivers?
> rick


New racers are always welcome. Everyone is more then willing to help and share their experiences with you. After all, we were all there at one time. When you sign up for racing there is a column for you to put down what you think your skill level is. Then the races are sorted by this to setup the qualifiers.

So come on out and you will have a blast.

Brian


----------



## xxxs rookie

ok thanks I'll probably be out this coming weekend. I'll be the guy who looks lost. :thumbsup:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

No you'll be the OTHER guy that looks lost. I'm the original... 

Tony


----------



## rcsilly

xxxs , 
I believe Josh is running an oval race next weekend .


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

The oval racing is going to be Friday and Saturday. The track will be back to roadcoarse for Sunday's races.

Tony


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I would go with 3800s and a Roar Stock, instead of a Monster. Get a 96 tooth spur and 24 through 28 pinions.



SecretSquirrel said:


> So if instead of selling my 1/12 I decided to buy batteries & motors, what would you all recommend??
> 
> BTW, the track looks sweet. They have wifi running so you can play on the internet between heats if you bring your laptop.
> 
> SS


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich Chang said:


> I dunno about that "Chang" person being faster than you.
> 
> Oh - did you get a new speedo?
> 
> -Rich


The new spedo is awesome. I ran it twice right after I bought it and Bob and Josh helped me set it up. I wanted to try it out this weekend too, but my wife got into a car accident and it was minor enough that I thought I'd same money and fix it myself. Fixed.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I would go with 3800s and a Roar Stock, instead of a Monster. Get a 96 tooth spur and 24 through 28 pinions.


It's 6 of one and half dozen of the other with me on this issue right now.

My monster is awesome right now, and my Roar stock that I ran a while ago was awesome.

IB 3800's have stupid high numbers and work great, just make sure to watch the temps and don't let them get too hot while charging.

We missed you today, Keith.

I can't wait to run with the big boys in stock 12th next week.

Kick butt turnout today and thanks go out to Josh and Angel for putting on a good show.

Tim


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> ...but my wife got into a car accident and it was minor enough that I thought I'd same money and fix it myself. Fixed.


Does she know you did this?


----------



## Rich Chang

Wow! What a fun day of racing!

Let's see, there were over 60 entries split over:

2 heats of stock TC
2 or 3? heats of 19-turn TC
3 heats of stock 1/12th
1 heat of mini
1 heat of rubber TC
1 heat of mod TC

There were folks from all parts of Michigan - North, West, South, East. And, folks from Ohio!

---

Keith - glad to hear the accident was minor and easily repairable.  Also glad you can no longer blame your speedo for a slow race day. Haha!

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman

Rich Chang said:


> Keith - glad to hear the accident was minor and easily repairable.  Also glad you can no longer blame your speedo for a slow race day. Haha!
> 
> -Rich


He hasn't raced it yet so he will still beable to use the excuse.


----------



## Keith Billanti

I was pretty impressed with the new joint. I dont know.. but I LOVED the layout. We need more layouts like that as that is what the big races are starting to look like.

Any plans on going to "Jack"??? I ask because it looks to be the way the big races are going, plus it would give everyone practice on gummy tracks...

Awesome day of racing... can wait to come again... Its between the CRL and CEFX this weekend.. hmmmm

Keith


----------



## Tim Stamper

Do the CRL because it's Oval fri-sat then back to turning right and left on sunday.


That's what I heard yesterday from many sources.

Tim


----------



## xxxs rookie

do you have to have an oval car to run oval or can you run anything?(XXXS) and what kinda body do you need? Just curious.
rick


----------



## ctmazzo

The CRL or CEFX I am leaning towards CEFX Sunday. I was all for the CRL but the three hour drive there and back sounds like it might be a bit much for one day. Great turn-out Sunday. 

Chris


----------



## Tim Stamper

ctmazzo said:


> The CRL or CEFX I am leaning towards CEFX Sunday. I was all for the CRL but the three hour drive there and back sounds like it might be a bit much for one day. Great turn-out Sunday.
> 
> Chris


I agree. I'm gonna try to do both though.

Gonna be interesting.

Tim


----------



## Xpressman

xxxs rookie said:


> do you have to have an oval car to run oval or can you run anything?(XXXS) and what kinda body do you need? Just curious.
> rick


I believe they said you would need atleast 3 cars to make a class. Many places do run touring cars on the oval but being CEFX has yet to run oval I seriously doubt there would be enough touring cars to make a class.


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> Any plans on going to "Jack"??? I ask because it looks to be the way the big races are going, plus it would give everyone practice on gummy tracks...
> 
> Keith


I believe there are only 2 big races that say Jack the gripper only. Out of those 2, I wouldn't say the Novak race should be included as it is not a 400+ entry like the rest.

IIC-Jack
Cleveland-any
Snowbirds-any

Others:
Novak race-Jack
ROAR Nats-depends on what track wants 

Majority of overseas big carpet races-non smelly (Jack is not considered non smelly, they basically allow anything that has zero odor)


----------



## Keith Billanti

ok.. let me re-phrase the question.

Traction with Jack seems to tack up much quicker than with paragon. The ammount of racers we had this past weekend... should have brought up a darker line, i would think.

Dont get me wrong.. I am a Paragon advocate.. as I love the smell.. (of all reasons)... but the traction at the big races is what I and im sure many others would love to run on week to week if possible... it seems jack, because it doesnt evaporate like paragon... may provide that. 
I know in the past, tracks i frequented ran TQorange.. and traction tacked up after a couple hours.. and that was on a NON permanant track.

Also, on tracks with that level of grip, tire wear is less of a nusance..

either way.. track is dialed.. cant wait to come back..


KB


----------



## Fred B

The traction may come up faster with TQ or Jack the no gripper but it's a totally different "bite" compared to Paragon. Besides, Rich's hands don't lock up with Paragon.


----------



## Barry Z

Is Tuesday night racing a "happen thing"? I'll be there just in case.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

It's all about the big races now, huh? I'd rather race every week and have a much cleaner car and cleaner hands. I hate the gripper grime from just working on my 1/12th scale. And for those of you who pit near me, I don't really do that much work on my 1/12th scale to warrent getting that grimey. We do have a Detroit area track that runs exclusively the sticky stuff. That's a great place to practice for the big races. 

Rich and Timmay: I guess if I'm slow this weekend, I may actually have to blame it on my driving instead of equipment. Well, I am still using an old charger and an even older transmitter! I guess I still have plety of excuses left before blaming it on my lack of practice and fading skills.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Motor City Hamilton said:


> It's all about the big races now, huh? I'd rather race every week and have a much cleaner car and cleaner hands. I hate the gripper grime from just working on my 1/12th scale. And for those of you who pit near me, I don't really do that much work on my 1/12th scale to warrent getting that grimey. We do have a Detroit area track that runs exclusively the sticky stuff. That's a great place to practice for the big races.
> 
> Rich and Timmay: I guess if I'm slow this weekend, I may actually have to blame it on my driving instead of equipment. Well, I am still using an old charger and an even older transmitter! I guess I still have plety of excuses left before blaming it on my lack of practice and fading skills.


For someone who races, or doesn't race as much as you, i'd say that you do pretty darn good.

I just wanna do good in Ft. Wayne and have fun. I switched to 12th stock and i'm not running 19T TC. Of the 3 races so far, I finished one main. The other 2 I broke in turn 1 and turn 3.

Not fun days.

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

KB:

Hi,

one of the reasons I go to Josh's track is because we can run Paragon. I'd gladly drive the extra 80 miles each way just to run it. of course we get to see all our friends who live and race on that side of the state too. and race at a great track with a nicely stocked Hobby shop.
and Like Rich I also have issues with JTG/Niftec. and as Fred stated JTG has a different kind of bite.

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Timmay - if you have one good run in 19 TC, you can easily be in the points with a decent run in Ft. Wayne and at CEFX. We count the best 3 of 5.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Timmay - if you have one good run in 19 TC, you can easily be in the points with a decent run in Ft. Wayne and at CEFX. We count the best 3 of 5.


Don't forget you can pay off the points guy too. Or just give the tall dude that runs the series some horsepower...


----------



## Tim Stamper

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Timmay - if you have one good run in 19 TC, you can easily be in the points with a decent run in Ft. Wayne and at CEFX. We count the best 3 of 5.


I know, 12th scale is more fun for me right now and I am slightly frustrated with my TC.

Plus it gives me the chance to stir the poop in your class. That is if I can hold it together long enough to finish a race.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

Someone needs more fiber in their diet if their poop is stirrable.

-Rich




Tim Stamper said:


> Plus it gives me the chance to stir the poop in your class.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Keith Billanti said:


> Traction with Jack seems to tack up much quicker than with paragon. The ammount of racers we had this past weekend... should have brought up a darker line, i would think.
> KB


 Wow KB, Pulfer and I have found just the opposite. At Platinum (I know, bad memories) in Columbus, they had ZERO traction and they were a JTG and Niftec track. The former owner didn't believe Mo, Mike and I that Paragon would make a significant difference, He tried it and _voila_ instant grip. We all ran it the rest of the day, new owners are back to odorless. It sucks.

I've always found Paragon to be more consistent, easier on tires, and better for the carpet at the track.


----------



## Xpressman

CypressMidWest said:


> Wow KB, Pulfer and I have found just the opposite. At Platinum (I know, bad memories) in Columbus, they had ZERO traction and they were a JTG and Niftec track. The former owner didn't believe Mo, Mike and I that Paragon would make a significant difference, He tried it and _voila_ instant grip. We all ran it the rest of the day, new owners are back to odorless. It sucks.
> 
> I've always found Paragon to be more consistent, easier on tires, and better for the carpet at the track.


From running many years at the track here in MI that was TQ, Jack, etc., but is now Traction Action only, traction is almost non exsistent on a normal club race day. Even if the same layout has been down for awhile it still doesn't build much grip or get the same type of gummy the big races do. The only way you can really dublicate the conditions at a big race is to get a ton of people to run on the track. I don't think it matters what traction compound the race uses it's the fact there are a ton of cars doing a ton of laps. After all even the big races that allow Paragon still get gummy.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Rich Chang said:


> Someone needs more fiber in their diet if their poop is stirrable.
> 
> -Rich


Liquid poop, mmm mmm good.

Now with 10% more Chang!



Tim


----------



## rickardracing

Tim......you just ain't right.........


----------



## Fred B

I'll have to defur the smart comment about 10% more Chang until we're at the track... No, it's not another French joke.

FB


----------



## TimXLB

CypressMidWest:

Hi,

I agree. also notice I said a different kind of bite....... we would much rather race on a Paragon track than most anything else. having run at other tracks where it was a oderless traction compound it was all no to low bite. 

Tim:

Hi,


Stirring the poop.................ok. 
fix the TC3 and race it. you know it's fast. 
and 10% more Chang............. I'm not touchin that at all. 
call me l8r. goinn bird huntin.


----------



## Keith Billanti

hmm.. well you all seem to be in agreement..

But i dotn know.. i just know that halo has never had the grip that i speak of. Yet, trackside last week had run on the track one week before and had a groove upon arrival. 

Cleveland had no groove this year..

And It is my understanding that the gate may be going to JTG.. it was just a thought.. as I said.. i love paragon.. but I want nutty grip..

KB


----------



## DISH

Sorry to interrupt all the Chang 'poop' talk... I was wondering what day racers preferred to run 19turn rubber tire at Josh's track. Does Tuesday eveinings work best for most? or would a Sat or Sunday be better? I prefer Tuesday eve. personally. Saturday will also work for me. Any thoughts? I'd hate to see the 19T RT class die. Also, does anyone prefer to race a spec tire? CS27's perhaps? Your thoughts?

Brian, Precision had one left and I ordered it - Thanks.


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> hmm.. well you all seem to be in agreement..
> 
> But i dotn know.. i just know that halo has never had the grip that i speak of. Yet, trackside last week had run on the track one week before and had a groove upon arrival.
> 
> Cleveland had no groove this year..
> 
> And It is my understanding that the gate may be going to JTG.. it was just a thought.. as I said.. i love paragon.. but I want nutty grip..
> 
> KB


Keith,

Tracks that use that traction compounds are very decieving. If you went to the other track in MI you would look at the track and think there would be an insane amount of grip. When in fact the groove is just dark without any traction. 

I remember 2 years ago when the Gate had Nats the traction level got insane and the track turned to goo because it was so warm and not much ventailation. Paragon was the additive of choice.

As for Cleveland I heard that it was a combination of being a lil colder then normal, the new CRC carpet, and the fact that there was 50/50 split (I actually think there was more 12th then touring) between TC and 12th has a ton to do with it. 12th scales naturally suck traction out of the track because of the length of the races and especially so because of using grey, white, or black tires. It's even worst at an oval race when only Mod uses pink and purples and everyone else uses the "exoctic" family of tires.

Keith I am not disagreeing with you just stating what I have seen. Alot of guys in MI have had to deal with a gooing track and all the black mess for soem time so it is kinda nice to go to a track and not come home like you have been working on a real car.

Also keep in mind that it is nearly impossible to dublicate the traction big races get at a club race. I think the Gate tried this year and spent, from what it sounded like, a lot of money spraying the treack with Paragon.

Sorry so long...so who's racing on Sunday or goign to the CRL?

Brian


----------



## Xpressman

DISH said:


> Sorry to interrupt all the Chang 'poop' talk... I was wondering what day racers preferred to run 19turn rubber tire at Josh's track. Does Tuesday eveinings work best for most? or would a Sat or Sunday be better? I prefer Tuesday eve. personally. Saturday will also work for me. Any thoughts? I'd hate to see the 19T RT class die. Also, does anyone prefer to race a spec tire? CS27's perhaps? Your thoughts?
> 
> Brian, Precision had one left and I ordered it - Thanks.


I told him to hold it for you...jk....glad he had it.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

Great turn out this Sunday!! So awesome to see everyone out racing. I hope everyone who attended had a good time.

Same tonight, 20 racers out for the start to the Tuesday night series. The series is a 6 week series, 4 count. 2 qualifiers per night with a main. TQ in each class gets an additional bonus point but to add to the excitement, the main grids are inverted with the TQ starting in last. From there the points follow the usual 100 for 1st, 99 for 2nd...etc... 

We'll have weekly points updates posted at the track so everyone can see where they are at.

DISH - As far as tires go, I don't know everyone else's opinions but I would really like to see everyone on the RP-30's. When I tested tires a while back they were very consistant and had really good traction through many runs. I know that's my tire of choice and what I have been doing all my rubber tire testing with.....

Keith - It's a club race. It's not going to have super bite like a big event. The only way to make that possible is to have brand new carpet (as all major events do) or to run on the same layout for at least 1 week with solid running on the track each day (Novak). Cleveland this year didn't have super bite - it was more like a club race. IIC had super bite to start but as the weekend progressed the bite actually became less and less. Same has been with Snowbirds and Cleveland in the past because the carpet "beds" in..... Anyway, anyone can drive and set-up a car on flypaper....but really.... what do you learn??

CEFX Raceway Updates:

We are working on new tables. We should have most of them done for the weekend but I would recommend to bring chairs as we probably won't have enough for this weekend if the turn-out is the same or larger than last week. Hopefully, next week we will be getting more chairs in and from there it should be no problem!!


----------



## Biff Malibu

Josh-
The place is fantastic! I had a great time running today, it was great to see people I haven't seen in years and they all seem to agree on what a good job you guys have done building such a nice place to race. I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## beerbarron

Josh Cyrul said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> DISH - As far as tires go, I don't know everyone else's opinions but I would really like to see everyone on the RP-30's. When I tested tires a while back they were very consistant and had really good traction through many runs. I know that's my tire of choice and what I have been doing all my rubber tire testing with.....



Hey Josh just show everyone how fast yuo can go around with the mod motor in the car with rubber tires. I was truly amazed. What kind of lap times were those tonight?


----------



## BPSHADOW

For me personally I dont like it when there is too much of a groove, because 
A- there is too much bite in one spot on the track
B- the stickier the line the more the marbles on the outside, makes it hard to run side by side.
C. You end up chasing the setup, trying to predict how much traction there will be and if you miss the car is a handfull to drive, to me it kind of takes the fun out.
D. IMO I would look into running no compound, just clean the tires, let the rubber lay down naturally and I think the racing would be better. We have become too reliant on foam tires and traction compound, if you dont like lifting race slot cars


----------



## ctmazzo

Josh 

Will the layout be different this weekend?

Chris


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hey Josh....

Any chance you will push the Tues. night racing start time back to like 6:30 or 7? Coming from the east side and leaving work at 5 makes it impossible to get there in time to run.


----------



## Fred B

Dish,

Tuesdays sounds good to me (after I get the Catera fixed).

For tires, I would like to say CS27's because I have plenty but I think that the RP's will have that little bit more bite and will be a little less sensative for set-up. Besides the RP's squeal like a pig so you've gotta have the realistic sound.

I wouldn't be apposed to allowing the guys that have 27's to run them out before they switch.

FB


----------



## Josh Cyrul

beerbaron - Not sure, I didn't have a transponder in my car. I am going to throw one in it and maybe run a pack or two tonight....

Chris - Yep, new layout going down either Sat. night or Sunday morning (just depends on how late we finish up with the oval program.

Greg - We started at about 6:15 yesterday. 6:30 is possible but no later than that as we still want to get everyone out at a reasonable time.

Later,

Josh


----------



## Greg Anthony

Joshm that would be alot better, you know how 696 and 275 traffic can be!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I like that too, 6:30. I just may be able to get from downtown Detroit to the track in an hour. Well, except for during the Superbowl weeks since we have all been informed that we can't park downtown. The Free Press said that Detroiters should just walk. 

Anywhere is walking distance if you've got the time.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

for us non rubber tire guys are the RP40's a premounted tire??? or am I going to play the insert of the week game???? just wondering before I buy another 05 for rubber tires.

Josh:

Hi,

are you running road course Sunday??? I might be able to come down on Sunday with Mini. He wants to run road course (he's never raced oval and I don't have a oval anything).

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Tim - come on. Bring mini to the Ft. Wayne CRL.


----------



## Fred B

The R40's are premounts and Josh had a couple of pair in stock last I knew.

FB


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks

I'll need help..........all the help I can get. we haven't run rubber in........well since the TC3 came out. it'll be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Xpressman

For those of you that don't know about the RP series of tires they are also made by Take Off just like the CS series. The RP series was made to have a little bit faster overall lap time then the CS series at the sacrifice of longevity. The RP series was also made to beable to compete closer on performance to Sorex tires. You don't want to run Sorexs' as 3 runs and they slow a ton. The RP-30 that Josh mentioned is the RP equivlent of the CS-27. I don't know how long the RP-30 tires will last on carpet but I am going to bet it would be quite a while as tire wear appears to be vey minimal on carpet anyways, especially once traction came up. I'm honestly not sure if most would notice the difference in speed of the 2 tires. I think price wise they are about the same and Josh has them in the shop. 

I think both tires would be fine to run together. I'ld just like to make sure that someone doesn't pullout a set of super soft Sorex's, Pit-Schimzu, and the like, as they are very abusive to the carpet and I would be afraid it would start the tire of the week club again or who ever has new tires win. Been there done that, not much fun.


----------



## TimXLB

Brian:

Hi,

Thanks for informing us about the RP40's. about all Ihave around here is some Yokomo 138G's and something Nick had us run outdoors a few years ago. I really haven't followed rubber tires as we only run foams. but since Josh is going to have a class and I am going to buy a backup 05 anyways I'll setup it up for rubber and Mini can race in that class too (maybe he'll leave my 1/12th scale alone). a few other racers over here have expressed interest in a rubber calss also. I'll point them to this thread and call the ones who don't usally go online and tell them about this.
I can remmember the "tire/insert" of the week game. althought the sedans look ool on rubber tires it wasn't fun at all........then there was the air gap, rim stiffness, taping the rims, belting the tires, grinding the inserts, finding the right inserts, etc. all we want to do is run the sedans on rubber tires.

Thanks


----------



## Keith Billanti

Josh Cyrul said:


> Anyway, anyone can drive and set-up a car on flypaper....but really....
> 
> 
> what do you learn??



Uhh.. how to setup a car on flypaper... I.E. for big races.. LOL..

Thats cool.. it was just a thought..

will your layout this weekend be like the halo of old.. or like last weekends?

KB


----------



## r1sportbike

Greg Anthony said:


> Joshm that would be alot better, you know how 696 and 275 traffic can be!


take 696 to southfield, then southfield to 96 and 96 to 275

you are going to be amazed at how much faster it is during rush hour


----------



## Xpressman

TimXLB said:


> Brian:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for informing us about the RP40's. about all Ihave around here is some Yokomo 138G's and something Nick had us run outdoors a few years ago. I really haven't followed rubber tires as we only run foams. but since Josh is going to have a class and I am going to buy a backup 05 anyways I'll setup it up for rubber and Mini can race in that class too (maybe he'll leave my 1/12th scale alone). a few other racers over here have expressed interest in a rubber calss also. I'll point them to this thread and call the ones who don't usally go online and tell them about this.
> I can remmember the "tire/insert" of the week game. althought the sedans look ool on rubber tires it wasn't fun at all........then there was the air gap, rim stiffness, taping the rims, belting the tires, grinding the inserts, finding the right inserts, etc. all we want to do is run the sedans on rubber tires.
> 
> Thanks


Tim,

RP-30 are the tires you want for carpet. The RP-40 is for about 125+ degree F track temp.

I think the premounts are great. And they are by far cheaper then buying everything seperate and trying to guess. Even if someone tries to run a different insert to gain speed I think they will be in left field.

Brian


----------



## Barry Z

Just a word of caution, watch your speed on 275. One day I counted 7, that's right 7, police cars with pulled over speeders in a 3 mile span. There were so many flashing lights I thought I drove into the middle of a huge accident !


----------



## Ted Flack

Josh Cyrul said:


> Chris - Yep, new layout going down either Sat. night or Sunday morning (just depends on how late we finish up with the oval program.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Josh


For TimXLB and Keith


----------



## DISH

Exactly what I was thinking Fred...sound O.K. to the other RT guys?
I also don't want to see a tire of the week club.



Fred B said:


> Dish,
> 
> Tuesdays sounds good to me (after I get the Catera fixed).
> 
> For tires, I would like to say CS27's because I have plenty but I think that the RP's will have that little bit more bite and will be a little less sensative for set-up. Besides the RP's squeal like a pig so you've gotta have the realistic sound.
> 
> I wouldn't be apposed to allowing the guys that have 27's to run them out before they switch.
> 
> FB


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Keith - Track will be split. Tighter than it has been but not like old Halo tracks... No more 6ft lanes.....

The RP-30's last pretty good. So far, 7 runs in mod and performance still seems to be good and not falling off a lot. I'll know more tommorow as I want to run 3 more times to make it an even 10 and then I'm switching to a new set so I can compare lap times....

I think making everyone use either a RP-30 or CS-27 would be fine with me. Keeps things simple and people have a choice of what tire they like/want to run and/or already have. If that's cool with everyone else than that's what we will start asking everyone to run and we will make any events a controled tire choice of those 2.....

Oh, and for those who were asking.... I ran today (the bite is lower than Sunday or even Tuesday) and was able to run some 8.8's with rubber tire mod... :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Brain:

Hi,

Thanks,

We'll get the RP30's. Like I said I really don't much about rubber tires. the last time we ran rubber tires was at the Novak race in 1999. I have a set of tires from outdoors at the Hub and thats it.
this will be a learnig curve all over again. 

Ted:

Hi,

Thanks for the info about the track. looking forward to seeing you at the track.

Thanks


----------



## kenb

Had to run foam tuesday.... ug! my rubber car is much eaier to drive. sorta gort it working but there is still along way to go


----------



## Keith Billanti

Josh Cyrul said:


> Keith - Track will be split. Tighter than it has been but not like old Halo tracks... No more 6ft lanes.....



Cool.. i loved the old tight tracks.. i think they were great... but again.. most big races are so wide open.. that type of practice is moot..

Still havnt decided== FT Wayne or CEFX.. its a tough one.. there is a Sushi bar right down the road from CEFX... 

Think im leaning towards CEFX... gotta support that facility... even though its a stinkin hour away LOL..

KB


----------



## TimXLB

KB:

Hi,

I'll trade ya. we're around 180 miles away and we'll be down as much as possible as soon is Pat's better. I'm even trying to sneak out this weekend. heck I gota drive a hour just to get to work every day. a little thing like a hour on the road is nothing. besides Mini's looking forward to kicking your butt too!!!!!!!!!!
hope to see ya there.


----------



## rayhuang

Josh-I am starting to run rubber tire/19t at the Gate. I am wondering if your letting the car roll like mad and basically running a soft spring, set-up-no sway bars or if your trying to limit roll and find traction a different way?

I know I got the car to steer like mad by changing camber links, but I went slower and car was evil to drive. I put the push back in the car, limited rear roll with a shorter link and went 0.3 sec faster.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-and Thanks in advance. Anyone else can answer as well.


----------



## Keith Billanti

TimXLB said:


> KB:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'll trade ya. we're around 180 miles away and we'll be down as much as possible as soon is Pat's better. I'm even trying to sneak out this weekend. heck I gota drive a hour just to get to work every day. a little thing like a hour on the road is nothing. besides Mini's looking forward to kicking your butt too!!!!!!!!!!
> hope to see ya there.


i say stinkin' hour.. because it used to be a stinkin' 15 min drive 

I am leaning towards CEFX more and more... Bring em down!

KB


----------



## Tim Stamper

Keith Billanti said:


> i say stinkin' hour.. because it used to be a stinkin' 15 min drive
> 
> I am leaning towards CEFX more and more... Bring em down!
> 
> KB


Nice. That's what James, Bob, Bob, Joe, and I used to do almost every weekend. Now it's reversed.


Tim


----------



## KE4PJO

Wow, an hour from the track! How cool would that be?


----------



## Keith Billanti

BLAH BLAH BLAH.. you all stink


----------



## kingpin

Got a handout bulletin for CEFX last week at Mt. Pleasant, and of course - lost it. Now that I am going for sure, I found the post that said doors open at 10 am, and racing at 6 pm. Would like to know for sure so that I can tell my son when to bring the grandkids by to see Grandpa get a whoopin'.


----------



## kennywiz

*CEFX FK05 Setup*

Anyone have a good FK05 setup for Josh's track that they wouldn't mind passing along?

[email protected]


----------



## Josh Cyrul

kingpin - The track opens on Saturday at 10am. Racing starts at 3:30. The 6pm racing start is for our regular Saturday road course program. 

Keith -


----------



## TimXLB

KB:

When the track was in Toledo we drove 250+ miles. we still made it down 3 0r 4 times a year. youre just a spoiled little kidd. our home track for the few years was 100 miles away. (the Hub). theirs nothing closer where we could race (I was working Saturdays so that killed Jension). 
Josh:

Hi,

hope you have time to get us pointed in the right direction for rubber tires. (like you need one more thing to do). anyway I'm workinng on coming down this Sunday for roadcourse. I have people coming to stay with Pat. so......... besides Mini needs to do some racing beside Xbox.

Thanks


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Ok, ok... Enough hostility...lol... See everyone this weekend for either oval or road course!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - I'm not going to your place this weekend. The 8.5 mile drive to CEFX is just too far. I think I'll go to Ft. Wayne for the CRL instead. l8ter


----------



## TimXLB

Josh:

Hi,

ok....... i was just having fun with Keith. I'll go take my meds. hope to see you Sunday. 

Thanks


----------



## Keith Billanti

:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> Cool.. i loved the old tight tracks.. i think they were great... but again.. most big races are so wide open.. that type of practice is moot..
> 
> Still havnt decided== FT Wayne or CEFX.. its a tough one.. there is a Sushi bar right down the road from CEFX...
> 
> Think im leaning towards CEFX... gotta support that facility... even though its a stinkin hour away LOL..
> 
> KB


Keith do both. CEFX is racing oval friday and saturday. So you can rack up points for the CRL and still support the local track. It's about the same distance form you to the Gate as it would be to Fort Wayne. We all know you like to drive too. Plus I want to see who has the faster Losi in stock you or Eli.


----------



## xrayrc

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> for us non rubber tire guys are the RP40's a premounted tire??? or am I going to play the insert of the week game???? just wondering before I buy another 05 for rubber tires....
> 
> Thanks


You can buy the RP40 premounted with medium inserts. But that tire is too hard compound for carpet it is more for asphalt when the temperature gets real high. RP30 or even RP24 would be better.

Does anybody plan to run 19 rubber on Sunday (other than myself :wave: )?


----------



## Keith Billanti

Xpressman said:


> Keith do both. CEFX is racing oval friday and saturday. So you can rack up points for the CRL and still support the local track. It's about the same distance form you to the Gate as it would be to Fort Wayne. We all know you like to drive too. Plus I want to see who has the faster Losi in stock you or Eli.



Money baby.. money... JUST started my old job on Monday. Im going to be poor for some time.

Is ELI Going saturday? ill email him. If he is going to CRL.. then perhaps ill do that instead. I too want to know who has the faster stock Losi  

My money is on him as of now :drunk: 

KB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Eli already has his pit spot taped off. I talked with Fogie in Ft. Wayne tonight. There's like 10 of us driving from Detroit on Friday morning.


----------



## DISH

I'm gonna try for 19T RT on Tuesday.


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

any chance we'll see you Sunday????


----------



## kenb

19 turn rubber sunday (and tuesday) I'm in! (T27's till they die then RP 30's)
Ken


----------



## DISH

Tim, can't make it this Sunday - It's my little guys B-Day party. Hopefuly the following though.


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

Well Happy Bday to your son (a little early) enjoy it now...... before you know it he'll be 17.

Thanks


----------



## ctmazzo

Keith

Come back and run some more 19T this weekend. It was fun. It hope to get my car a little better.

Chris


----------



## mcsquish

Hostility? That's not hostility. I'll show you hostility. Where's Dale? (sorry Dale couldn't resist. :tongue: ) BTW, how's my saw? Yeah, I'm a dumb arss. It just gives me a reasion to come back.


----------



## kenb

Not exactly what you asked but i'v been racing the same set of t27's since late summer outside! They are worn but still work ok for me. would new tires be gripier? probably, would they make me win?... probably not


----------



## Keith Billanti

Dunno Chris.. you whooped me...  

Na.. i want to go to CRL as I have never been to that track and ELI will be there.. if he wasnt going, i wouldnt think twice.. but he is.. so .. im kinda leaning that way. It is a two hour drive.. i dont know.. we will see.

KB


----------



## DISH

Ken makes a very interesting and very sensible comment here. After all, we are only racing on a club level..if it were a national event, well I may opt for a new set. Would a new set every week make most win? probably not.

Tim, hope to see you guys, it's been a loooong time my friend!




kenb said:


> Not exactly what you asked but i'v been racing the same set of t27's since late summer outside! They are worn but still work ok for me. would new tires be gripier? probably, would they make me win?... probably not


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

again I was wondering about tire life with the RP30's. I can remmember running a set of Pits for 3 races and buying new ones. just to keep up with the fast guys in G.R. at the time. and at Trackside it was almost every round. the Yokomo's were'nt any better.
Depending on who we race with and how good Mini gets at it......I was hoping for at least a month of racing out of a set of rubber tires. (we get that out of our foams easy). and how many will show up on Sundays???? (our most likey day for racing).

Thanks


----------



## kenb

To clarify. I then ran the same tires for the fall season at screwz (while it lasted) and am now running the same set at Josh's maybe 60-70 runs total, asphalt then carpet, clean them with simple green or odor free mineral spirits and paragon---no motor spray I have run rp 30's for abot 4 races and then had cracked the rims (hitting stuff) on one of the set of 4, so back to my 27's
the rp 30s showed no changes in that time that I could see other than a smoothing of the seam. the best I get from foams is 1 month with a lot of retweaking, droop, ride height, as well as diameters being unequal.




kenb said:


> Not exactly what you asked but i'v been racing the same set of t27's since late summer outside! They are worn but still work ok for me. would new tires be gripier? probably, would they make me win?... probably not


----------



## beerbarron

Hey can somebody take and post a picture of the oval layout? I have never seen that before.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Tim - I have run a set of the RP-30's for 10 runs now and no significant drop in lap times. I didn't have a chance to throw on a new set at the 10 run mark to see how far off the tires dropped (it doesn't feel like much). Mind you that's also running a 7x1 punched for full battery packs (probably 6+ minutes).


----------



## hobbyten

*oval race*

josh thanks for a great show on sat. i'm sure we all had a great time and were treated like loyalty by all the staff. wish we could have gotten a little bigger crowd. my last count was 49 racers, but the weather up north didn't help. love your new facility and the track was great. thanks big al


----------



## BPSHADOW

All this talk about tires is making me want to say something. I am all for the rubbber tires and when my hand is healed up enough to drive again I will be back out running rubber 19T . However all this talk about lap times dropping off is disturbing, not because tires have a lifespan, but because people feel like they always have to run new stuff. I have been in the hobby for almost 20 years and I have seen people come and go, not just hacks, but people who were good drivers, because they got tired of trying to compete with the big spenders. I understand the need to go big at the big races, but the trouble that a few people goto for weekly club racing is ridiculous. New brushes eve ry round , cells only good for 4 or 5 runs, where does it end. Dont get me wrong, I like to compete and I like to be competitive. But at some point I need to draw the line, it is still a hobby. For someone like Josh, it is his life and his livelyhood, and he relies on it to provide for his family which is both understandable and respectable. Lap times are a good tuning tool, but to just go out time after time just to get fast lap to me is a little absurd. Ken and Dish have the right approach and Kens tip on tire prep is right on the money, if you want to buy new rubber more often then keep cleaning with motor spray. If I have been whining, sorry, I just wanted to get it off my chest and put things into perspective. I will get down off the soapbox now.


----------



## Xpressman

BPSHADOW said:


> All this talk about tires is making me want to say something. I am all for the rubbber tires and when my hand is healed up enough to drive again I will be back out running rubber 19T . However all this talk about lap times dropping off is disturbing, not because tires have a lifespan, but because people feel like they always have to run new stuff. I have been in the hobby for almost 20 years and I have seen people come and go, not just hacks, but people who were good drivers, because they got tired of trying to compete with the big spenders. I understand the need to go big at the big races, but the trouble that a few people goto for weekly club racing is ridiculous. New brushes eve ry round , cells only good for 4 or 5 runs, where does it end. Dont get me wrong, I like to compete and I like to be competitive. But at some point I need to draw the line, it is still a hobby. For someone like Josh, it is his life and his livelyhood, and he relies on it to provide for his family which is both understandable and respectable. Lap times are a good tuning tool, but to just go out time after time just to get fast lap to me is a little absurd. Ken and Dish have the right approach and Kens tip on tire prep is right on the money, if you want to buy new rubber more often then keep cleaning with motor spray. If I have been whining, sorry, I just wanted to get it off my chest and put things into perspective. I will get down off the soapbox now.


 
Brad,

I understand what you are saying, I think. What we have been saying and what Josh is trying to show with his testing, is these tires (CS-27 and RP-30) do not fall off like other tires on the market. That is the main reason they have become the industry stantard for handout tires races because there is no advantage with buying new tires. The last time I ran rubber 19t at CEFX I ran a set of 23 run CS-27 and my car was awsome and super fast, those that were there can confirm that. 

I just hope with all the tire talk that everyone sees that with the 2 types of tires in question there is no reason to buy new tires everyweek. 

Sorry if I took your post the way but I just wanted to clarify that with these tires buying new is not going to make anyone faster.

Brian


----------



## BPSHADOW

Brian, 
Its cool, I was just blowing off some steam. I think the turnouts all over town would be better if there wasnt such a sponsored guy mentality throughout the hobby. I am not against sponsored drivers and never have been, but alot of new comers get starstruck and spend themselves or their parents right out of the hobby trying to be like the sponsored guy. Admittedly racing is making a comeback, both Josh and Larrys are getting better turnouts every week. I just hope that it isnt short lived. Glad to hear that the rubber is holding up in the long haul. Maybe I will see you in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## xrayrc

I would love to see more guys in the 19T rubber class on Sunday's. It is so much fun... So enough of talking about it... c'mon join us  .

Peter


----------



## kingpin

Josh,
I had a great time Saturday, even though it took me two hours to move enough snow out of the driveway to reach the road. We were the unfortunate ones who did get the predicted 8 inches that were threatened, (West Branch). I was able to get to the track early enough to practice both cars, but still didn't have much until the mains.
Thanks for bringing your track to Michigan, even though personally another hour or three north would make me happier. It was the first time I raced with my grandsons watching. Made the day even better. My eleven year old grandson is a truly knowledgeable nascar nut. His comment after my first heat, "Papa your car is really durable". I thanked him for being discreet. Hope to be back soon.
George


----------



## kenb

Tuesday evening is also a good time for 19 turn rubber, its a great class with skilled drivers that while competitive wont drive through you if you dont duck instantly (with rubber the diferences in speed are reduced) and there is lots of great close racing.. and not so much parts breakage. a top 19 turn rubber runs the same laps as stock foam (except for those sponserd team guys, they get another lap!) we are often all on the same lap at the end and are acused of being boring 'caus there is so little crashing! (boy i am sure not bored when I'm driving ... it takes my total concentration to hold a proper line)


----------



## DynoMoHum

Well.. I'm not a road course guy, and not even that good when I run oval... but I wanted to comment about the 'tires falling off' disussion... well really it seems to be more of a discussion about the hard core 'expert' racer, vs. the guy who's just wanting to have fun... 

You're always going to have this problem... where there will be some certian percentage of racers who will do ANYTHING to go faster and stay as fast as possible... Not much that can be done about it. I think really the only solution, is to try to get enough racers where there will also be a significant number of those who really don't care to spend every penny they can spare to find more speed, and/or are not sponsored, etc... It's really about mentality, and trying to make everyone feel welcome and like they are not alone in their perticular situation... Generaly speaking if you've got a big enough crowd, your best bet is just to be happy to have at least 5 other guys with whom you can be happy racing with, where you are all kind of at the same level... If your not a 'expert' with alot of money... who cares? but in my opinion... then your not likely to be winning any A-mains... but again... who cares? just have fun with what you've got. You'll never get rid of the disparitys in this hobby... cause there are always those that will indeed do ANYTHING to win, and they want to push themselves as hard as possible, cause they strive to be truely the best, even if it means buying new tires every 10 runs. (or whatever the case may be)


----------



## kenb

Dyno
I couldnt agree more. I am one of those "fun" racers and I love nothing betterthan to go round applying pressure, and waiting for the guy in front to make a mistake because were too closely matched to pass and I wont bump. This is the most fun I have and it can be the "F" main... doesnt matter, only was I pushed to my max (driving and setup...... not wallet) and did I do my best. If I win that F so much the better, but what matters more is was there always the chance, if I do my thing skillfully. being last qualifier in a main where the next guy is way faster than I have ever done, while inspirational at times, can get old.

Currently I get this running an older Tamiya (I have a newer state of the art car too) in the 19 turn rubber tire class. the group is usually within a lap and no one is new stuff every heat, or at least it isn't showing.and I always feel that the win is possible... all I ask for


----------



## Fred B

It looks like I'll be setting up the Slosi again for rubber tire on Tuesdays. I don't really think that you'll see too many guys "dropping big cash" on the rubber tire class because most of us are doing it so that we can run with a certain group of people. The car set-up's are a bit off still so tires aren't where the big advantage is.

With the brushless stuff getting cheaper, we might want to look at brushless rubber for outdoors. I might try one of the mild Novaks to see if it's about the same as a 19 on the track.


----------



## rayhuang

Fred-the Brushless Novak motor (The 4300) has a lot more bottom end and mid range yank than any stock or 19t motor. The only place it seems to be lacking is on the very top end compared to a good 19t. At trackside my laptimes in brushless were solid Sportsman 19t A-Main laptimes. Driveability of the motor with the GTB esc is excellent. It is powerful yet smooth. In fact-they pull so strong they are a blast to drive.


----------



## Ted Flack

Fred B said:


> It looks like I'll be setting up the Slosi again for rubber tire on Tuesdays. I don't really think that you'll see too many guys "dropping big cash" on the rubber tire class because most of us are doing it so that we can run with a certain group of people. The car set-up's are a bit off still so tires aren't where the big advantage is.
> 
> With the brushless stuff getting cheaper, we might want to look at brushless rubber for outdoors. I might try one of the mild Novaks to see if it's about the same as a 19 on the track.


Fred,

A few of us (Russ, Barry and me) that have been running 19t Foam were talking yesterday about running brushless in the 19t class. Like Ray said, the performance was really close at the Novak race. No decision yet, so far just pit talk.


Ted


----------



## Barry Z

Fred B said:


> It looks like I'll be setting up the Slosi again for rubber tire on Tuesdays. I don't really think that you'll see too many guys "dropping big cash" on the rubber tire class because most of us are doing it so that we can run with a certain group of people. The car set-up's are a bit off still so tires aren't where the big advantage is.
> 
> With the brushless stuff getting cheaper, we might want to look at brushless rubber for outdoors. I might try one of the mild Novaks to see if it's about the same as a 19 on the track.




One concern I have is that not enough of the B/L guys show up on race day and I have to rip out the B/L electronics and put it my old stuff just to race. That's to much work for me.
I know that B/L is the future and I'll probably get one but for now I'm going to take a wait and see attitude on this one.


----------



## Rich Chang

I thought the brushless speedo's can run brushed motors?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

The GTB can be run as a brushed ESC. Ron Atomic ran brushless at Novak and also ran brushed. he ran a jumper to connect the three wires (ABC) and ran one wire to the brushed motor. He said it ony took him 5mnutes btween heats, including motor and battery change to make all the changes.

Ray


----------



## BPSHADOW

kenb said:


> Dyno
> I couldnt agree more. I am one of those "fun" racers and I love nothing betterthan to go round applying pressure, and waiting for the guy in front to make a mistake because were too closely matched to pass and I wont bump. This is the most fun I have and it can be the "F" main... doesnt matter, only was I pushed to my max (driving and setup...... not wallet) and did I do my best. If I win that F so much the better, but what matters more is was there always the chance, if I do my thing skillfully. being last qualifier in a main where the next guy is way faster than I have ever done, while inspirational at times, can get old.
> 
> Currently I get this running an older Tamiya (I have a newer state of the art car too) in the 19 turn rubber tire class. the group is usually within a lap and no one is new stuff every heat, or at least it isn't showing.and I always feel that the win is possible... all I ask for


I guess where I was going is that back in the day the Big Guns ran mod, then mod kind of went out of fashion for a while, so everyone was running stock. Regardless, no one wanted to come up through a spec class and advance into stock or mod. So what I am trying to get at is that the skill levels are mismatched in terms of class. Guys are running stock that should be in mod or at least 19 . Some people are running stock that should be in Spec and you get the drift. This is all the result of SGS (Sponsored Guy Syndrome), where everyone wants to be like the fast guy. I would go as far to say that if you are 2 laps faster than 75% of the class you should move up. Thats just my opinion, but I think you would see alot more guys coming out to race if they thought they had a chance. I like the idea of brushless, no motor tuning required, no comms to turn, no burned up brushes, sounds like a good deal. I will be back out racing again, although I may run a mabuchi to prep for TCS, and I will stay out of the way, dont worry.


----------



## Fred B

I agree that there are some who should be running mod or 19 turn but if there isn't a class of them...Stock it is.

Maybe if I can get a chance to get a few things set-up I'll try running a 4300 for one run next week. That way we can see the change from 19 to BL with the same car/layout.


----------



## rickardracing

I was thinking about breaking out Jr's rc12l3. Any suggestions on set-up would be appreciated. What tire compound, oil wt for the mono-shock, anything under the damping puck ect.... The thing is just sitting collecting dust so I figured I would give it try before I buy something new for myself, especially now that I have to save up for my daughters wedding. I think something was said about a second mortgage...................

Randy Sr.


----------



## Xpressman

kenb said:


> ...a top 19 turn rubber runs the same laps as stock foam (except for those sponserd team guys, they get another lap!) we are often all on the same lap at the end and are acused of being boring 'caus there is so little crashing! (boy i am sure not bored when I'm driving ... it takes my total concentration to hold a proper line)


 
Now Ken I hope me being 4-6th tenths faster then anyone gets me accused of being in that sponsored team guy category. All the stuff I run is forsale including that killer set of 23 run CS-27 that did 9.4s and 9.5s. 

I will say rubber is just plain different then foam and after not doing it for some 4 plus years it is suck a big change and for those of you that have spare or older cars sitting at home bring them out as a second class and I know you will have fun.

Brian


----------



## Xpressman

After seeing the results of the 4300 race at the Novak race I don't see a problem running 4300 with 19t. After all we are talking about club racing and having a good time. I personally do not like brushless as I do like doing the whole motor tuning and rebuilding. Part of the reason I don't race oval anymore because it seams no one runs brushed motors anymore. But brushless has almost single handedly brought a return to oval racing in many parts of the country. Still not sure why it hasn't caught on that will for on road yet. 

I don't see a problem running the brushless 4300 and 19t together. I have a feeling after doing that for a few weeks you will end up with enough to run 4300 as it's own class.


After all how can something that has the possiblity to bring more racers out be a bad.


----------



## kevinm

I've run the Novak 4300 several times in 19T class (indoors and outside), and the only noticable difference between it and a 19-turn is: It sounds different. Like Ray said, it does have a bit more torque and a bit less in the RPM department, but when you get the gearing right, they look the same. (On 6 cells. 4-cell applications may vary.) I think that a REALLY GOOD 19-turn would be faster, but not after the 2nd race without maintenance.


----------



## kevinm

Xpressman said:


> ... Part of the reason I don't race oval is brushless has almost single handedly brought a return to oval racing in many parts of the country...


I think you lost me with that statement. You quit oval because brushless made it popular again?? Anyway, there _used to be _several oval racers around here who also said "But I like to work on motors...", but I haven't heard anyone say it lately.


----------



## hobbyten

*Bl*

Most Of Them Have Sold Their Dynos As Well


----------



## Ted Flack

Xpressman said:


> Now Ken I hope me being 4-6th tenths faster then anyone gets me accused of being in that sponsored team guy category. All the stuff I run is forsale including that killer set of 23 run CS-27 that did 9.4s and 9.5s.
> 
> I will say rubber is just plain different then foam and after not doing it for some 4 plus years it is suck a big change and for those of you that have spare or older cars sitting at home bring them out as a second class and I know you will have fun.
> 
> Brian


Brian,

You made up 6-8 tenths on the straight away. That thing was stupid fast.....and as I recall it blew up!

Ted


----------



## Ted Flack

Barry Z said:


> One concern I have is that not enough of the B/L guys show up on race day and I have to rip out the B/L electronics and put it my old stuff just to race. That's to much work for me.
> I know that B/L is the future and I'll probably get one but for now I'm going to take a wait and see attitude on this one.


 
Barry,

You just like to work on motors and kick our butts down the straight.

I still don't know what I am going to do, so far it's just talk for me. I have a dyno (somewhere) and used to love working on motors to win the dyno wars but I seem to be pretty happy with cutting the comm, putting Putnam brushes in and racing.

Ron Atomic was here at my house after the Novak race and told me he did what Ray said, worked fine and he made the "A" in both classes. He also said that the brushless had a different feel that didn't take long to get used to and ran vertually the same as 19t...within a tenth.

Ted


----------



## Xpressman

kevinm said:


> I think you lost me with that statement. You quit oval because brushless made it popular again?? Anyway, there _used to be _several oval racers around here who also said "But I like to work on motors...", but I haven't heard anyone say it lately.


Sorry Kevin I sentence got deleted. It reads correct now. Well those oval racers also don't like to run mod either which is just way too much fun.


----------



## Xpressman

Ted Flack said:


> Brian,
> 
> You made up 6-8 tenths on the straight away. That thing was stupid fast.....and as I recall it blew up!
> 
> Ted


Why are they always so fast right before they blow up?????


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

So what class should I be allowed to run? I won a stock nationals in my distant past. I only race about once per month. It's been a long time since I've been sponsored. Are we going to start to limit what people can race just because they can set up their cars and are willing to buy good equipment? 

My opinion would be to just start a spec class and see if it gets support. There's no need to mess with stock or any other class. There are quite a few people who enjoy them as they are. What seems to be missing is a beginner class and that doesn't call for changing the existing classes. 

Larry's is doing alot to get beginner classes going. His mini class has taken off and I heard that he is bouncing around a Porsche class. You buy the ready to run Porsche car and trans and prepay all the entry fees for the series. The car has to be run box stock. Sounds like fun for a few hundred buck. Not really for me, but my point is that there are options out there today.


----------



## BPSHADOW

Motor City Hamilton said:


> So what class should I be allowed to run? I won a stock nationals in my distant past. I only race about once per month. It's been a long time since I've been sponsored. Are we going to start to limit what people can race just because they can set up their cars and are willing to buy good equipment?


Maybe there needs to be a pro-stock class. What I am talking about is placing drivers with others of like skill. You won a big race?, you were sponsored? Congratulations!!! Good for you. You are missing the point. Think about the mid to late 90's, we would get 75 to 100 drivers on a Friday night at Larrys, there wasnt an open spot in the parking lot or the pits. Where did all those drivers go? The diehards are still around, but they only account for 40-50% of the crowd. There were many different classes to run that appealed to many different kinds of drivers. Then it went from scale racing to basically what killed the pancakes I mean pan cars. Again racing is on the comeback in terms of getting the good sized crowds. Thanks to Josh for running a rubber class at the new track. He and his family have built an awsome facility that will hopefully thrive, even with the times the way they are. I dont race as much as I used to or would like to, but I still enjoy it when I do get to do it. :dude: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kevinm

Xpressman said:


> Sorry Kevin I sentence got deleted. It reads correct now. Well those oval racers also don't like to run mod either which is just way too much fun.


It makes a bit more sense now, even though like Yoda you speak sometimes. :jest:

When they switched to 4-cell, the oval racers ran mod for a while, then got tired of motor maintenance (6-turns apparently eat brushes fast). Sound familiar? Mod TC racers typically run 7-turns, which also eat brushes & comms. The one time I've run my Novak 5.5 on carpet (at the 1st CRL race), it didn't seem to be lacking any straightaway speed to the 7-turns. (Handling was another story.) And it gave me more time to work on the chassis, turning an EVIL handling car into merely _bad_ handling car. :lol: Once you own a brushless, you'll wonder how you put up with all the work you had to do before with brushed motors. And if you REALLY like working on motors, you can always bring your lathe and work on stock motors for other guys.


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> Barry,
> 
> You just like to work on motors and kick our butts down the straight.
> 
> I still don't know what I am going to do, so far it's just talk for me. I have a dyno (somewhere) and used to love working on motors to win the dyno wars but I seem to be pretty happy with cutting the comm, putting Putnam brushes in and racing.
> 
> Ron Atomic was here at my house after the Novak race and told me he did what Ray said, worked fine and he made the "A" in both classes. He also said that the brushless had a different feel that didn't take long to get used to and ran vertually the same as 19t...within a tenth.
> 
> Ted




Hey Ted, Yea, I know they do make alot of sense from a maintenance point of view and the performance seems to be there but one concern I have is that the speedo is not a drop in replacement for the GTX (if your going with Novak). The GTB is bigger in every dimension and weights twice as much. In my car I'd have to set my reciever on edge to get it in. Not the end of the world but something to think about.
I too like to play with the dyno. Alot of my fun comes from 'tinkering' with stuff, chassis AND motors so when I put my car on the track it's a test to see if my ideas work . It's also a great excuse when I lose !!!!

Did you say you were going to race tomorrow ? I'm going to try and make it.
Probably run stock foam.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Randy,

Parma purple tires for front
Parma grey tires for rear
.020 front springs
0.075 T-bar
40 wt center shock oil w/Olive spring
80wt shock oil under center damper disk
3.5 to 4 mm ride height front, middle, and rear (level ride height).
Parma speed 8 body
10 degree blocks

-Rich




rickardracing said:


> I was thinking about breaking out Jr's rc12l3. Any suggestions on set-up would be appreciated. What tire compound, oil wt for the mono-shock, anything under the damping puck ect.... The thing is just sitting collecting dust so I figured I would give it try before I buy something new for myself, especially now that I have to save up for my daughters wedding. I think something was said about a second mortgage...................
> 
> Randy Sr.


----------



## rickardracing

Thanx Rich, I will see what is currently on the car and make the changes. Maybe I will see you at CEFX.

Randy


----------



## hobbyten

*mod oval*

i know this is onroad but i had to let you know they ran the 5.5 last sat. at josh's and i don't think i've seen so many grins that you couldn't wipe off for a week. those guys have missed there mod and were happy to get to run it again.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Parma purple tires for front
> Parma grey tires for rear
> .020 front springs
> 0.075 T-bar
> 40 wt center shock oil w/Olive spring
> 80wt shock oil under center damper disk
> 3.5 to 4 mm ride height front, middle, and rear (level ride height).
> Parma speed 8 body
> 10 degree blocks
> 
> -Rich


I mostly agree with Rich's set up. I do a few things a little differently, so give both a try. I don't use shock oil on the damper disks. I just use the red associated diff lube. It stays on better and gives about the same dampening. Also, I set front and rear ride height at 4mm and the middle of the car, right under the batteries at 4.5mm. Also, a must is to add a medium/thin motor washer under the front ball of the t-bar. And, the old school associated front end seems to work pretty well. Not sure if you have the reactive caster front end or not, but you may not notice any difference in it until you start getting really consistant lap times.


----------



## DynoMoHum

I know I'll never convince anyone that they 'should' move to brushless... but perticularly for a 'club' type of race, brushless is really nice. I used to like working on motors, but eventualy ran out of time to do it, and switched to brushless (in oval), and it was such a nice thing to be able to go just as fast on the 4th run of the day as the first, with NO maintainence... that I never felt any desire to go back and fiddle with brushes. 

If any of you are sitting on the fence about buying/trying brushless, I'd most deffintely encurage you to jump off on the brushless side, perticularly if as KevinM has said that you could easily run them together with 19T brushed motors. In 4 cell oval we did that... a 4300 is probably slightly slower then a really great 19T(these were adjustable timing in Oval), but you had to gear them to the moon to get the most out of them, since they don't have nearly the RPM of a 36degree 19T.

I hear that the guys running brushless 5.5 motors in oval last weekend had alot of fun...


----------



## Greg Anthony

Barry said:


> the performance seems to be there but one concern I have is that the speedo is not a drop in replacement for the GTX (if your going with Novak).


Ron Atomic from Texas used the same GTB and car to make the A in 4300 Brushless and Stock TC at the Novak Race.


----------



## rayhuang

Ron Atomics and CD's cars also looked like they were handling AWESOME too. So that pretty much dispells the whole Heavy esc and motor thing-though I too think they are heavy as can be too. My car was 4+ oz over weight for the NOvak race and it was still fast and one of the best handling cars Ive had in high grip.


----------



## Barry Z

rayhuang said:


> Ron Atomics and CD's cars also looked like they were handling AWESOME too. So that pretty much dispells the whole Heavy esc and motor thing-though I too think they are heavy as can be too. My car was 4+ oz over weight for the NOvak race and it was still fast and one of the best handling cars Ive had in high grip.



Hey Ray, with 4 extra oz's did you notice any extra tire wear ?
Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

Not really, but the track was so goopy. But I am sure that normally-yes-tire wear would have to go up with a car thats that overweight. Especially so in the absence of a black groove. My stock car which was much lighter didnt have much tire wear either.


----------



## Xpressman

How about doing what JMRCA, the Japanese version of ROAR did:

All touring cars will run max of 4 sub-C cells (4.8V max) and going to a weight of 1350 grams.

Would be cheaper to run as the cars wouldn't get abused and parts, tires, motors would last longer.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Can you immagine how slow stock TC's would be with 4 cells?

I am on the fence with that one. I am ALL FOR longer races though like Japan has. (i think they run 8min)

KB


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> Can you immagine how slow stock TC's would be with 4 cells?
> 
> I am on the fence with that one. I am ALL FOR longer races though like Japan has. (i think they run 8min)
> 
> KB


Oh I forgot they changed the Touring Car races back to 5 mins.

Their stock is 23t proably going to change to 19t like many places.


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Ron Atomics and CD's cars also looked like they were handling AWESOME too. So that pretty much dispells the whole Heavy esc and motor thing-though I too think they are heavy as can be too. My car was 4+ oz over weight for the NOvak race and it was still fast and one of the best handling cars Ive had in high grip.


Ray was that the normal being 4 oz. over weight or was that just you?

Reason I ask is these are the weights of off of the Novak webpage:

GTX-0.64 oz.
GT7-0.93 oz.
GTB-1.36 oz.

The GTB is only 0.72 oz. more in weight then the GTX.

As for motor weight, mod and 19t are about 6.0 oz. and a Monster Stock being around 5.5 oz. Novak says it's Velociti is 6.73 oz. So the brushless in this case is about 0.73 oz. more then a regular motor. 

So with the Novak you are looking at about 1.45 oz. heavier esc/motor combo then with brushed.

As for LRP they say the Sphere ESC with wires weighs 0.875 oz. and their is no weight for the Reedy NEO-one on their webpage.

I guess with these examples you aren't looking at more then 2 oz. heavier for a brushless system then the normal stuff. I don't have any of these to actually weigh so I am just going off of the webpages.

I'm really curious as 4 oz. just sounds like a lot of weight but maybe Ray has those "fat boy" cells in...hehehe


----------



## davidl

DynoMoHum said:


> I know I'll never convince anyone that they 'should' move to brushless... but perticularly for a 'club' type of race, brushless is really nice. I used to like working on motors, but eventualy ran out of time to do it, and switched to brushless (in oval), and it was such a nice thing to be able to go just as fast on the 4th run of the day as the first, with NO maintainence... that I never felt any desire to go back and fiddle with brushes.
> 
> If any of you are sitting on the fence about buying/trying brushless, I'd most deffintely encurage you to jump off on the brushless side, perticularly if as KevinM has said that you could easily run them together with 19T brushed motors. In 4 cell oval we did that... a 4300 is probably slightly slower then a really great 19T(these were adjustable timing in Oval), but you had to gear them to the moon to get the most out of them, since they don't have nearly the RPM of a 36degree 19T.
> 
> I hear that the guys running brushless 5.5 motors in oval last weekend had alot of fun...


I ran an Ultra Bird 19T against some fast Novak 5800 systems this past weekend in 4 cell 1/12 scale onroad. Smoked 'em by over 2 laps. These new brushless motors do not equate to brushed motors.


----------



## davidl

Keith Billanti said:


> Can you immagine how slow stock TC's would be with 4 cells?
> 
> I am on the fence with that one. I am ALL FOR longer races though like Japan has. (i think they run 8min)
> 
> KB


Interesting comments, Keith. I have been considering something like this, but with a twist. I like the idea of 4 cell touring car with 19T motors. I am thinking they would be close enough to what you have now with 6 cell stock that it would be an easy transition. The idea is to leave 4 cell stock TC for the less experienced and skilled or new drivers so they can get their feet wet without having to deal with the incredible speeds these cars now attain. Your thoughts, Keith B.


----------



## rayhuang

Xpressman said:


> Ray was that the normal being 4 oz. over weight or was that just you?
> 
> Reason I ask is these are the weights of off of the Novak webpage:
> 
> GTX-0.64 oz.
> GT7-0.93 oz.
> GTB-1.36 oz.
> 
> The GTB is only 0.72 oz. more in weight then the GTX.
> 
> As for motor weight, mod and 19t are about 6.0 oz. and a Monster Stock being around 5.5 oz. Novak says it's Velociti is 6.73 oz. So the brushless in this case is about 0.73 oz. more then a regular motor.
> 
> So with the Novak you are looking at about 1.45 oz. heavier esc/motor combo then with brushed.
> 
> As for LRP they say the Sphere ESC with wires weighs 0.875 oz. and their is no weight for the Reedy NEO-one on their webpage.
> 
> I guess with these examples you aren't looking at more then 2 oz. heavier for a brushless system then the normal stuff. I don't have any of these to actually weigh so I am just going off of the webpages.
> 
> I'm really curious as 4 oz. just sounds like a lot of weight but maybe Ray has those "fat boy" cells in...hehehe


Dont forget the cap, schottky and the three fans I ran to try and keep everything from meltdown.


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Dont forget the cap, schottky and the three fans I ran to try and keep everything from meltdown.


Well with that in mind...why run brushless?


----------



## Keith Billanti

davidl said:


> Interesting comments, Keith. I have been considering something like this, but with a twist. I like the idea of 4 cell touring car with 19T motors. I am thinking they would be close enough to what you have now with 6 cell stock that it would be an easy transition. The idea is to leave 4 cell stock TC for the less experienced and skilled or new drivers so they can get their feet wet without having to deal with the incredible speeds these cars now attain. Your thoughts, Keith B.



Im not sure.. i dont think 19T 4 cell would be close to 6 cell stock. Its a situation that has its positives and negatives. I think if 4 cell was the new way, id go to mod.. ( i was planning on it soon anyway)

KB


----------



## DISH

Dangit! missed another Tuesday. I'll be at the track next Tuesday fer sure! Work Sucks!


----------



## Barry Z

davidl said:


> Interesting comments, Keith. I have been considering something like this, but with a twist. I like the idea of 4 cell touring car with 19T motors. I am thinking they would be close enough to what you have now with 6 cell stock that it would be an easy transition. The idea is to leave 4 cell stock TC for the less experienced and skilled or new drivers so they can get their feet wet without having to deal with the incredible speeds these cars now attain. Your thoughts, Keith B.



How about 4 cell 17t or 15t (if they make them) in a V2 style endbell/can ?
The 7 and 8t motors run a long time between cuts on 6 cells just think how long they would run between cuts on 4 Cells !! My guess is that this could replace the 19t 6 cell class.


----------



## kenb

Barry
I have a 14 turn V2 I'd be willing to try as a 4cell next tuesday? (sundays out this week)
Ken


----------



## ctmazzo

Josh

Have you changed the track yet?? Or at least the left half?

Chris


----------



## Fred B

This isn't really the place to discuss new class rules but why does everyone think that stock needs to be so fast? It's stock... How do we expect to get new people into the hobby/sport if they can't finish a run because of the speed?

Right now, we have 3 standard classes stock, 19, and mod. Anyone who wants to go "fast" can run a faster class. It's pretty easy to figure out. We need to think about the guys that are trying to start racing a little more...


----------



## rayhuang

Fred B said:


> This isn't really the place to discuss new class rules but why does everyone think that stock needs to be so fast? It's stock... How do we expect to get new people into the hobby/sport if they can't finish a run because of the speed?
> 
> Right now, we have 3 standard classes stock, 19, and mod. Anyone who wants to go "fast" can run a faster class. It's pretty easy to figure out. We need to think about the guys that are trying to start racing a little more...


I got a buddy started in RC racing one year ago. By his own choice he has super fast tuned stock motors and 1.2v IB3800 packs!! The hardest thing to convince him is that if he ran a slow motor and less crazy packs-hed progress faster into a better well rounded racer. I think for beginners stock is to fast for them. Especially the ones who cannot lay off the throttle.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey quit talking about me! I'm only trying to be as fast as you. 

-Rich



rayhuang said:


> I got a buddy started in RC racing one year ago. By his own choice he has super fast tuned stock motors and 1.2v IB3800 packs!! The hardest thing to convince him is that if he ran a slow motor and less crazy packs-hed progress faster into a better well rounded racer. I think for beginners stock is to fast for them. Especially the ones who cannot lay off the throttle.


----------



## xxxs rookie

being a new racer to the stock class. Being I only ran outdoors so far. The 25+ mph we can reach is a challenge enough but it is just enough of a challange to make it fun. Any slowwer and it would get boring. It would be like racing restrictor plates at Daytona!!! 

Challanges is what makes it fun. Setting and achieving goals is whats makes a raw driver a great driver.
rick


----------



## Rich Chang

Is this Sunday the Snowbirds warm-up? I didn't think I was going to be racing this weekend, but I've been told I have to race since some buddies are coming out of semi-retirement to race on Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Hey quit talking about me! I'm only trying to be as fast as you.
> 
> -Rich


I love you-oh-did I say that out loud??? 

btw-Glad CEFX is a big hit up there!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul

What's funny reading all this, is how much racing has changed over the years and the rate that speeds have increased. The guys that are in the hobby haven't really noticed these jumps. They are also running stock are complaining that slowing stock down would make it too slow... 

Well, then move up to 19T or Mod. Honestly, this is what we need anyway to get a fresh surge of drivers to replace &/or give the current group that dominates all the major events a run for their money to improve the level of competition. In the past, the cars were slow enough that people could enter into the hobby, with a driveable car that they could learn to control without breaking everytime they hit a board because the speeds are just too high. 

I keep saying this same story to everyone when I refer to the speeds of these cars:

ROAR Oval Nats at Akron,Ohio in 1998 - TQ was 63 laps (4:03)w/6cell Mod & 2000mah bats.
ROAR Oval Nats at Akron, Ohio in 2002 - TQ was 62 laps (4:00) w/4cell Mod & 3000mah bats.
Current Akron Mod track record - 67-68 laps w/4cell Mod & 3800mah bats.... 

Same track, same banking..... Another example:

"The Track" in Maryland had a radar gun - my 1/12 back in 2000 was the top speed there at 35mph (4-cell Mod). Last time I had a radar on my 1/12 car was 1-2 years ago and that was at the outdoor Nats - 46mph!!! Yep, 4-cell...

While people who race, adapt to the speed change in only a few runs and are immediatly looking for more. The level required to get into the hobby and enjoy it is being set higher and higher with the new equipement that is developed each year. Oval recognised that the speeds were becoming too high and with great resistance from the diehard oval racers, they dropped from 6 to 4 cells in order to save their side of the r/c community. Since, they've found better racing, more controllable cars and a decrease in cost. It's only a matter of time until other forms of r/c will have to follow suit for the good of the hobby.

Trust me, I am all for the speed and going way too fast, but there is a point where pride, ego, desire (whatever you want to call it) for rediculos speeds have to set a side to organize things in a manner that would/could/should lead to the potential growth of the hobby.....


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Rich - Just regular racing this weekend. No specific "warm-up" or anything like that. Should be a good crowd though.

Chris - Not yet, but it will be for the weekend. Right now, Mark is painting tables in the back and then going to try and get them wired for the weekend. If that's all done, then the new wall will be worked on so we can get the timing tower pushed back and the tire trueing area set-up...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

When will the CRL layout be put down and can you find a way to ban Eli from the track until the day of the CRL.  

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Tim Stamper

rayhuang said:


> I love you-oh-did I say that out loud???
> 
> btw-Glad CEFX is a big hit up there!!


I'm a little scared now.............

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

Josh - no prob. That is cool. Durling and Planko will be there on Sunday. 

btw: Josh Cyrul for ROAR President!

Keith - I think we need to also ban Aaron, Andy, Chris, Fred, plus others I could list. 

Ray - smooch smooch!


----------



## Andy who?

Motor City Hamilton said:


> can you find a way to ban Eli from the track until the day of the CRL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Why drop the ban on race day??? :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

He wants his entry fee. 



Andy who? said:


> Why drop the ban on race day??? :tongue:


----------



## kennywiz

Josh Cyrul said:


> Rich - Just regular racing this weekend. No specific "warm-up" or anything like that. Should be a good crowd though.
> 
> Chris - Not yet, but it will be for the weekend. Right now, Mark is painting tables in the back and then going to try and get them wired for the weekend. If that's all done, then the new wall will be worked on so we can get the timing tower pushed back and the tire trueing area set-up...


So there's a truer there now?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Keith - The CRL layout will be down no more than 2 days before the event (keep it even). Eli isn't banned...lol.. Though at times I think he should be for no-look racing!!


Rich - lol  

kennywiz - No truer yet. I still have to collect all of my pieces of old Hudy's from my parents to send into RC America.....


----------



## WALLSTREET

Is there an rubber tire racing being done at the track ?


----------



## Xpressman

WALLSTREET said:


> Is there an rubber tire racing being done at the track ?


Yes there is a rubber tire class that is being offered.


----------



## beerbarron

Hey thanks for a great Tuesday night Josh and all. I had a lot of fun watching the TC A-main. 

Barry Z-Nice run in the A, right up until you gave it away to Dave. Dooohhhhh!!!


----------



## kennywiz

Josh Cyrul said:


> kennywiz - No truer yet. I still have to collect all of my pieces of old Hudy's from my parents to send into RC America.....


Thanks for the info Josh. Do you have arbors for sale? I bought one and just need an arbor.


----------



## kevinm

Xpressman said:


> Well with that in mind...why run brushless?


Brian - I haven't had to use any fans on my 4300 system.

Ray - 3 fans?? Was one of them for the driver? :jest: 

Outdoors last summer I ran fans on my 5800, but I was trying to keep up with guys running 8-10 turn brushed motors.


----------



## Barry Z

beerbarron said:


> Hey thanks for a great Tuesday night Josh and all. I had a lot of fun watching the TC A-main.
> 
> Barry Z-Nice run in the A, right up until you gave it away to Dave. Dooohhhhh!!!




Thanks!!!!!! Thank God I was wearing my Depends...........


----------



## kevinm

Josh Cyrul said:


> ... I keep saying this same story to everyone when I refer to the speeds of these cars:
> 
> ROAR Oval Nats at Akron,Ohio in 1998 - TQ was 63 laps (4:03)w/6cell Mod & 2000mah bats.
> ROAR Oval Nats at Akron, Ohio in 2002 - TQ was 62 laps (4:00) w/4cell Mod & 3000mah bats.
> Current Akron Mod track record - 67-68 laps w/4cell Mod & 3800mah bats....
> 
> Same track, same banking....


For another historical (or hysterical?) example:
The first time I raced a "pan car" at USA Raceways (stock motor, 6-cells), I won the "B" main with 47 laps (which would have qualified me for the "A"). Today, the fastest Legends cars on the same size track turn 48-50 laps in 4 minutes.

I agree with Josh that stock class in TC is too fast. There needs to be a slow class for beginners. This would also tend to get the highly skilled drivers out of stock class IF the stock class is slow enough to be boring for them. Maybe some sort of 4-cell formula would work for this (19T zero degrees?). However, I don't think 4-cells is the way to go for the faster classes. Touring cars are much heavier than their oval counterparts, with much more drag in the drivetrain. And from what I've seen in oval racing, the switch to 4 cells basically killed mod class (in Michigan anyway), and even 19-turn was dwindling until they switched to 5800 brushless. Less voltage means you run lower turn motors to try to make up for the loss in power. Lower turns mean more amps, so comms wear out faster, brushes roast, and even battery life is affected. We need to keep the fast classes fast, so driving will be a challenge for those who can handle it.


----------



## rjvk

Stand up brushes, full stack arms. Slower motors that will last longer between cuts...


----------



## kevinm

rjvk said:


> Stand up brushes, full stack arms. Slower motors that will last longer between cuts...


EXACTLY!


----------



## Keith Billanti

Sorry if this has been asked.. but is there Road Course practice on fridays? particularly, this friday? Is there a nice groove in the track still?

Keith


----------



## davidl

Keith Billanti said:


> Im not sure.. i dont think 19T 4 cell would be close to 6 cell stock. Its a situation that has its positives and negatives. I think if 4 cell was the new way, id go to mod.. ( i was planning on it soon anyway)
> 
> KB


 
Thanks for your input, Keith. Josh posted some old history that he and I remember. I have thought that the best way to slow the cars is to cut the number of cells, just as the oval guys did. It was pointed out to me that going to 5 cells instead of 4 would be good enough for now, hoping we wouldn't loose some of the guys that don't want to change as happened in oval. Very commendable to you that you are willing to move on to 19T and/or modified.


----------



## davidl

Barry Z said:


> How about 4 cell 17t or 15t (if they make them) in a V2 style endbell/can ?
> The 7 and 8t motors run a long time between cuts on 6 cells just think how long they would run between cuts on 4 Cells !! My guess is that this could replace the 19t 6 cell class.


I agree Barry. Those have been my exact thoughts for 2 years now.


----------



## davidl

Josh Cyrul said:


> What's funny reading all this, is how much racing has changed over the years and the rate that speeds have increased. The guys that are in the hobby haven't really noticed these jumps. They are also running stock are complaining that slowing stock down would make it too slow...
> 
> Well, then move up to 19T or Mod. Honestly, this is what we need anyway to get a fresh surge of drivers to replace &/or give the current group that dominates all the major events a run for their money to improve the level of competition. In the past, the cars were slow enough that people could enter into the hobby, with a driveable car that they could learn to control without breaking everytime they hit a board because the speeds are just too high.
> 
> I keep saying this same story to everyone when I refer to the speeds of these cars:
> 
> ROAR Oval Nats at Akron,Ohio in 1998 - TQ was 63 laps (4:03)w/6cell Mod & 2000mah bats.
> ROAR Oval Nats at Akron, Ohio in 2002 - TQ was 62 laps (4:00) w/4cell Mod & 3000mah bats.
> Current Akron Mod track record - 67-68 laps w/4cell Mod & 3800mah bats....
> 
> Same track, same banking..... Another example:
> 
> "The Track" in Maryland had a radar gun - my 1/12 back in 2000 was the top speed there at 35mph (4-cell Mod). Last time I had a radar on my 1/12 car was 1-2 years ago and that was at the outdoor Nats - 46mph!!! Yep, 4-cell...
> 
> While people who race, adapt to the speed change in only a few runs and are immediatly looking for more. The level required to get into the hobby and enjoy it is being set higher and higher with the new equipement that is developed each year. Oval recognised that the speeds were becoming too high and with great resistance from the diehard oval racers, they dropped from 6 to 4 cells in order to save their side of the r/c community. Since, they've found better racing, more controllable cars and a decrease in cost. It's only a matter of time until other forms of r/c will have to follow suit for the good of the hobby.
> 
> Trust me, I am all for the speed and going way too fast, but there is a point where pride, ego, desire (whatever you want to call it) for rediculos speeds have to set a side to organize things in a manner that would/could/should lead to the potential growth of the hobby.....


Josh, I really appreciate you posting this information in a public forum. Many people around the country don't get it and I am having trouble carrying the torch as a lonely crusader.

More data:
The current speeds at the Indy Velodrome for 4 cell 19T are faster than 6 cell modified in 1995.

Stock 4cell 1/12 at Maryland was 26 MPH and two years back at the Snowbirds was 35 MPH. That 35 MPH is as fast as your 1/12 mod car in 2000 at the outdoor Nats.


----------



## Barry Z

davidl said:


> I agree Barry. Those have been my exact thoughts for 2 years now.




Looks like the JMRCA (Japans version of ROAR ?) has changed their rules for TC to 4 cells and 5 mins. There's a thread on RCTech. If they are successful I can see a change in motors, electronics and chassis design. Should be VERY interesting.


----------



## BPSHADOW

WOW!!! I dont know if I can or should take credit for this, but there is some great, healthy, and sensible dialog going on here. All of a sudden alot of people are getting on the same page. 
Josh- I had this theory that racers were bad businessmen based on some prior experiences, but I commend you. You are serious about growing the hobby as well as your business. 
I myself just enjoy driving. Do I like to go fast? sure Do I like to compete? If I didnt I wouldnt race. Do I like to win? Of course, Who doesn't? 
I dont win all the time, not even some of the time, in fact only on rare occasions, but lets face it for every race there can only be one winner. But if I can run within a lap of the winner then I am satisfied. I just dont like getting blown out because someone is looking for an easy win. That was really the original reason for my rant. 
I am hopeful that the positive dialog continues and that it turns into something cool for everyone.


----------



## J FAST

You know I just dont see how 4 cell will help the hobby. Most all people who shell out all that money to go to a big race can handle one of the already 3 great class's. Do you think by 4 cell tc that it will really make more people join these events. It wont make it that much cheaper where now they can afford to go. And it wont make it that much easier that newbies or guy's that couldn't get into the "a" all of a sudden racing with the top sponsered guy's. The problem isnt speed, I think there two major factors one is poeple want to be fast and running with the big guns and when they spend all that money and dont advance as fast as they want to then it gets old and defeating and then not fun. Second is i just dont think people really know about the sport. I didnt find out untill about 3 years ago and im 28. Maybe it would help at club level events to have a 4 cell novice class but i really dont see it slowing the car down enough that a beginer isnt going to crash and break his car. most newbies are running stick packs anyway. And i honestly dont think its going to all of a sudden make rc racing cheap. its not like we buy new packs every week. and i dont think the wear will be a big enough difference to make any kind of nice savings and you know the industry will find a way to make 4 cell tc racing almost as fast but then we will all be spending more money for the new technology. to me it seems like people who stress trying to run with the big guns or handle that speed want to slow the cars down but i garuntee the fast guys will still be a lap up on us even with 4 cells. And we will spend just as much money trying to keep up.
i dont think we should punish the poeple that can handle 6 cells. i dont want to be in the mod class all of a sudden becase its slower thats insulting. The mod class is fast and should stay that way its MOD!!! it would be boring to go to a big event and watch the eleite mod class with out that high pitch sqweel and all that rip on the track. plus think how long it would take to get people to advance if they start out running 4 cell stock they will never get to mod. All beginers are going to crash, 6 cells or 4. and for the people who get tired of the high stress and cost of the fast class's lets make a spec class and have a FUN time :hat: but dont push slow cars on the people who love to strive to tame the beast lol just my opinions i didnt mean to offend anyone i like racing with everyone a Josh's WE have a great Racing family  Jesse


----------



## kenb

How many new racers have there been before/ after the big summer parking lot races ended? did they help promote the hobby, or was the answer to the "whats it take to get in to this?" a turn off for that spectator group


----------



## mcsquish

Josh, your my hero.


----------



## Fred B

Jfast,

I don't think that you're seeing the point here. It's not about the big races, we ALL should be racing at a club level and supporting our local track(s). The idea of slowing down stock does two things.

First, a 4 cell stock class would let new people come into the hobby and run at a speed that is easier to learn how to drive (and pass). The bonus is that they can get into the hobby cheaper by only having to buy a couple of 4 cell packs.

Second, The slow stock class would move the guys that don't belong there up into 19 turn or mod. There are faster classes if that's what you want and there's no reason that you should be running stock if you just want to go fast.


----------



## pops

I have been racing for a long time on and off. when I started I was told that to go fast you have to go slow. I don't care how fast you are if you can't turn the slower car will wins


----------



## kenb

You are only fast when you dont crash, the rest is a series of little drag races.


----------



## Xpressman

Kenb,

I think the biggest thing when people would watch at the parking and ask questions is how much everything cost. They see $300 as a cost for more then one thing (Turbo 35, Radio, car kit) and it is a big turn off. It's also very hard to tell someone that they don't need a top of the line charger, top of the line radio, and so forth. As an example the radios that cost $100 or under now do far more then any radio did 10 years ago for twice the price. The biggest myth in R/C is you need the top of the line stuff to be competitive. It's more of a mind set then anything.

Just the few days I've been to CEFX and there have been guys that haven't raced in years is they are asstonashed at the speed. If that is someone that has done this before just imagine how a beginner would feel.


----------



## rayhuang

yeah-look at all the A-Mains Chris Goetz has made with his NINKO radio!!

Also-Brian-a guy who used to be a sponsored A-Main wheel came out to the Gate last year and after watching a 12th scale car run he asked-"is that mod?" Uhh-nope-stock.


----------



## davz

OK I've read all the input on the 4 cell thing. I tell you what, in oval we went from 6 to 4. I was halfway against it. Now I would never go back to 6 cells. The 4 cell cars now are FAST. We need to slow the 4 cell cars down now. The beginner is totally blown away by the stuff they think they HAVE to buy. 4 cell would do wonders for onroad. Dude, batteries are 40 bucks for the BEST. 

Just run 4 cell brushless. You will be hooked if a decent group does it for a month I guarantee it. I see what everyone has said on here and I've said it too when we went to 4 cell, and then to brushless. The racing in oval is closer than it's been in a long time. Were getting 2 times the entries we did 2 years ago.

I just got a 1/12 scale car. Is there any brushless ?? or am I gonna have to dust off the lathe?
I'm hoping to be able to race 1/12 onroad by next week.

Dave Zipp


----------



## Keith Billanti

J Fast.. I LOVE your post. I am in agreement. MOD classes i see as F1... or 250MX... I see it as FAST at NO budget. You wanna run here.. you better have BACK or a hell of a bank roll. Slowing the cars down.... heck no. The speed at which the pro's run at is astonishing.. and it gives people somthing to shoot for..

Stock to me is for those who maybe dont have full rides with a chassis manf... or.. if they do get one, it is there last year in stock.. Without fast stock guys, the slow guys may never get there.

Fred, I partially dissagree with your statement that people dont belong in stock. I have been contemplating running mod as my regular class for a little while now. However, untill I can consistantly perform the way I know I can.. i will be running stock. It has been my feelings that when I make the show 3 times in a season.. I would move up. I THOUGHT, this would be my last year in stock... apparently I was wrong 
I do agree fred that some people shouldnt be running stock... again, those who have been in the A at the bigger races..


BUT.. at the same time... 4 cell is intriguing.. i dont know..


Cars are faster nowadays because of many reasons. Batteries are probably a far ahead number 1.. and #2.. chassis technology..#3.. tires... think about the difference in voltage from 1995's batteries to nowadays.. think about the capacity... think about that in 1995 a 10X2 was a HOT 4wd mod motor... now we are seeing 6's and 7's... I beg you to go run a 10t and then a 7T and tell me you dont think it is 4x's as fast.. this is due to packs that can take it.. and chassis and tires that can put it to the ground..

to even the playing feild, iMHO... making races longer is the way to go. people wouldnt be able to run the 7t... just like the good old days.. dumping was a MAJOR concern with even a 10T...
KB


----------



## Josh Cyrul

BP Shadow - The other thing you have to keep in mind is the fact that the mfgs out there still sponsor and push their drivers to run and stay in stock so their company can win the stock divisions at these major events. Corally and Xray are really bad about this right now. While I think this is sad, this is the main reason why guys will stay in stock on a local level who really have the talent and ability to be running 19T or Mod. It's hard to tell them to run 19T or Mod on a club level, and not get the practice in stock - which is where they will run at the big events and are expected to perform. Trust me, I don't approve at all but it's the way things have gone and until the race organizers/sanctioning bodies and mfgs set-up rules or guide lines to adress this then it will be the same old problems as it's always been.

J Fast - I understand you post completly but just look ahead another 3-5 years. Where will motor technology be?? Where will battery technology be?? I work on these things everyday to push the limit another .1 per lap faster. While there will always be resistance to slowing the cars down, at some point it will have to be done as oval racing recognized. If this was done 2 years ago and we were running 6-cell 3000's and now with 4-cell 3800 or 4200's, I bet the difference in speed from then to now would be minimal. Again, it's hard to take a step backward for personal ego, pride, desire for speed but it does make sence when it's in the good for the future of the hobby.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Keith - Do you really think people shoot for what we do in Mod?? Or do you think they stand there and think "Wow, how do they do that? There's no way I could drive that or improve enough to compete with them. I'll stay in stock." In the past, I've offered up my mod cars for people to try to drive and they used to take me up on it. Now, they refuse as they are way too intimidated by the speeds.

Now, as far as making the races longer - Why?? To make the major events take even longer to run?? To make battery management back a major part of all classes, including stock?? To make normal race days take longer so people hate being at the track for 10+ hours?? To make it impossible to get a clip for practice because everyone is running 8-10 minutes on a pack?? With longer races, still at high speeds since new technology is just around the corner, do you or anyone else actually think you will be able to move into the top ranks of mod because the races are 3-5 minutes longer?? Sorry, I just don't see it.....

Again, just like F-1 even had to do. Slowing the cars down for the good of the sport/hobby isn't a bad idea. You don't even race mod but yet you complain about slowing the cars down. Suck up your ego and take a deep breath.... It will be ok...lol.. That was a joke (It's hard to tell on a web forum but I am busting your chops)....lol... :thumbsup: 

:wave:


----------



## rickardracing

Ok now for my .02... slowing down the cars...nah, I like it the way it is. I am not an A-main driver...never have been...never will be. I am lucky if I get out once a month to race and it shows on the track. I am there for the fun factor. But, I do feel that if a group of people consistantly make the A-main, (and we have all seen this at our local clubs), and those same people average 2 laps or more than the B-main...consistantly mind you...it's time for them to move to 19 turn or mod. Just my opinion.

Randy Sr.


----------



## Rich Chang

Davz - we have had folks running brushless 1/12th with the brushed 1/12th mod folks. I am running brushed but that is b/c I have the motors and need to wear them out.  I'm sure I will be moving to brushless eventually. 

I have a ton of mod motors. Anyone want to buy them from me? 

Josh -


Josh Cyrul said:


> In the past, I've offered up my mod cars for people to try to drive and they used to take me up on it.


 I want to try your CEFX 1/12th! I'm not scared! Haha!


----------



## Xpressman

Keith Billanti said:


> Stock to me is for those who maybe dont have full rides with a chassis manf... or.. if they do get one, it is there last year in stock.. Without fast stock guys, the slow guys may never get there.
> 
> I do agree fred that some people shouldnt be running stock... again, those who have been in the A at the bigger races..
> 
> KB


Stock to me is for the guy that has no Sponsor. The way it is now you can call up a company, say you are going to this "big" race, and then you work out a deal which is usually like %50 off or a big discount. I know this happens and you can tell who they are at a race. But the companies see it as a great way to advertise and you'll tell all your friends they helped you so they hope to get more sales. End result of this is the local hobby shop loses business.

As a side note, no where else in the World is stock the factory/sponsored class that it is in the States. The rest of the World views stock as the entry level class and therefore seperates it from the major events. In Japan they have stock Nats and Mod Nats. They do it the easy way, if you run mod you can NOT run stock and vice versa. You declare yourself what level you are. The same with other nations in that their big races have gone to Mod and 19t. They leave stock for the club racing only. 

A great example of going from stock to mod is Bobby Flack. I hope Bobby doesn't mind me using him as an example but he decided he was going to run mod. At first he wasn't on pace and looked over whelmed at times. Then he kept working at it and working at it and look where he is now. If you ever watch Bobby he doesn't have all this super expensive stuff in his pit or 20 of this stuff and 30 of that stuff, he just knows what he needs and works with it. Yes you could say he has the "factory" batteries but I'm sure you can buy stuff that is fresher and/or better then what he has.

And there will always be guys in stock that are faster in others. Some people pick it up faster and are just naturally better then others.



I've always thought that once 19t became popular is the big races should drop stock and leave that as the true local developement class. Simple motors with very lil adjustments. I also think that 19t should be like oval does it and make it more of a true mod motor so you can start to learn how to tune those style of motors.

The one thing that I think would be great to see is make it so stock racers can not have any R/C related decals on there car and they can not wear a manufactures shirt on the drivers stand. This gets rid of the majority of advertising a manufacturer might get. I know in ARCOR (an oval sacuntioning body) does this with it's spec class. It makes total sense as it makes it more driver on driver not what sponsor is going to win.


I am overly surprised by this discussion as some others have said. I think it's great that everyone is stating what they think and how they see it. After all I think we all have one thing in common...Growing what we love todo.

Brian


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Rich - There's a catch there... I never offered it up to you...lol..


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Amen Brotha-Brian...lol...


----------



## Xpressman

Josh Cyrul said:


> Amen Brotha-Brian...lol...


Vote Brian for ROAR Prez...oh wait they made it more complicated then that.


----------



## ohiorcdad

Xpressman said:


> Stock to me is for the guy that has no Sponsor.


When Mike Reedy gave Jake a chance he was only 12. At that time he quit running stock because he didn't think it was right. He has only run Mod since then except when none is available. It has slowed his big event results but the personal satisfaction is worth alot. It will pay off in tne long run


----------



## BPSHADOW

Josh, 
I hear ya, theres many ways that all of this could go, and likely willl never get fully resolved. I just dont think that one or two guys checking out by two laps every round is fun. I am not a pro level driver, but I get around pretty good. I also accept that I dont put the prep time or the track time in that some of the really fast guys do. I am not saying that they should slow down, but they shouldnt cherrypick the lower classes either.


----------



## BPSHADOW

:tongue: "I don't think that you're seeing the point here. It's not about the big races, we ALL should be racing at a club level and supporting our local track(s). The idea of slowing down stock does two things"

Fred is right, think about it, there are 3 or 4 major races for every year. But there are at least 52 club racing oppourtunities ( assuming you only run once a week). Not every driver can afford to attend every big race, so to the hobby the local scenes are more important. What exactly is wrong with slowing the cars down? I stated it in another post, but having 1 or two guys checking out from the rest of the field to me is not fun. Why do they do that? Mostly because some people dont have a problem rebuilding motors every run, so they gear them to the moon to be ballistic fast.I think for the novice level classes there should be a gearing restriction and a set rollout . The lower level drivers should run rubber tires so the rollout stays fixed, and the fixed ratio would be adjusted to compensate for different internal ratios. Theres more but I will save that for another post


----------



## beerbarron

Wow everyone is very chatty today. 

I have a 4 cell Yokomo Touring Car, the mini, 1/12 scale, whatever you want to call it. It weighs nearly as much as a 1/10 scale minus two cells. I will bring it to the track Tuesday if ayone wants to take a couple of laps with it, feel free. This way you guys can judge for yourselves if 4cell TC is a good or bad thing. Its got a 19 turn in it and Sanyo 3000's but its a good representation of newbie electronics and expense. 

Personally, being a sort of new racer again I think its too slow with a stock motor. On Josh's track with a stock motor it would look like the Mini Coopers. On the other hand, that is a good speed to learn to drive at. Zero throttle modulation just drive your lines. 

If anyone wants to try it just let me know.


----------



## Barry Z

I think that cutting cost and slowing down the cars is all good BUT it won't last, as it has been stated before, technology will see to that.
Being we're talking about age old unsolveable problems, here's another one. Now that you have the new racers in the hobby with lower cost equipment and slower cars, how do you convince them that the guy that just beat him by a lap is running legal ??


----------



## kevinm

davz said:


> ... 4 cell would do wonders for onroad. Dude, batteries are 40 bucks for the BEST. ...
> 
> Dave Zipp


Dave - The thing you've got to remember about touring cars is that they weigh 53 oz. Even if you subtract the weight of 2 cells, they're still going to be a lot heavier than an oval car with many more moving parts in the drivetrain, and they need to accelerate several times per lap. I really think the best solution for ALL electric stock classes is what was suggested by "rjvk" a few pages back (and what I've been saying for years): re-define what a "stock" motor is. No laydowns, no (or very little) timing, full stack armatures, and ZERO TOLERANCE for "creative" engineering. Issue a blueprint and don't approve any motor that deviates from it. The first stock motors that met the 1991 rules change were all very durable, consistant, and equal among the brands. The 1990 motors had 44 degrees of timing and ran like a 15-turn (for maybe a week  ). Then the designers started finding all the loopholes in the rules and we got to where we are today.


----------



## davidl

beerbarron said:


> Wow everyone is very chatty today.
> 
> I have a 4 cell Yokomo Touring Car, the mini, 1/12 scale, whatever you want to call it. It weighs nearly as much as a 1/10 scale minus two cells. I will bring it to the track Tuesday if ayone wants to take a couple of laps with it, feel free. This way you guys can judge for yourselves if 4cell TC is a good or bad thing. Its got a 19 turn in it and Sanyo 3000's but its a good representation of newbie electronics and expense.
> 
> Personally, being a sort of new racer again I think its too slow with a stock motor. On Josh's track with a stock motor it would look like the Mini Coopers. On the other hand, that is a good speed to learn to drive at. Zero throttle modulation just drive your lines.
> 
> If anyone wants to try it just let me know.


 
Hey Barron. I have a 1/12 XRAY that has been run with both a 19T and a stock motor. I was equal to the 1/10 Stock TC's with the 19T on 4 cells. I geared the car 53/112 with the stock motor and was very respectable. The neat thing about that was that the car was very easy to setup to drive comfortably. Just what a new driver needs. It drove very nicely and wasn't that slow. I think you will have some real fun with your Yokomo. Don's be afraid to put some gear on it.


----------



## mcsquish

Josh, you don't bust peoples chops......... Yeah, right. lol.......


----------



## Rich Chang

Dangit! I knew there was a catch. So, why haven't you offered? Oh wait, I don't want to know. 

-Rich




Josh Cyrul said:


> Rich - There's a catch there... I never offered it up to you...lol..


----------



## Ted Flack

I just wrote a long story about the cars going too fast , 4 cell would be good for the local tracks-blah-blah-blah and the power went off for a few seconds and I lost it all and I am not going to do it again....but

Barry-people are a lap down today and I keep coming back.

Over on R/C Tech there is a huge thread about the same subject, people have tested the 4 cell idea and only slowed down a few tenths. Japan has switched so we can watch them. 

I honestly think that mod is too fast and 19t is almost as fast as mod was just a few years ago. Mod is darn near an exibition class, like the six cell oval class at the Snowbirds. As somebody said, the same guys are always in the "A" main and "B" for that matter. There a very few people that are even willing to try. There are only about six new mod guys in the country that have done very good. We have two of them at CEFX every week. I could write the list of drivers that will be in the top twenty at the Snowbirds right now. If these cars were a little slower that class would open up to a whole new group of up and coming drivers.

But what we do to get new drivers and keep the ones we have is the important question because that is what keeps the tracks open, I think 4 cell would help. Stock is too fast for new drivers, they don't want to hear it because of ego, but slower would help those people a lot.

What is the next step? I don't know for sure but what Japan is doing will give us a pretty good idea.

Ted


----------



## Keith Billanti

Josh Cyrul said:


> Keith - Do you really think people shoot for what we do in Mod?? Or do you think they stand there and think "Wow, how do they do that? There's no way I could drive that or improve enough to compete with them. I'll stay in stock." In the past, I've offered up my mod cars for people to try to drive and they used to take me up on it. Now, they refuse as they are way too intimidated by the speeds.
> 
> Now, as far as making the races longer - Why?? To make the major events take even longer to run?? To make battery management back a major part of all classes, including stock?? To make normal race days take longer so people hate being at the track for 10+ hours?? To make it impossible to get a clip for practice because everyone is running 8-10 minutes on a pack?? With longer races, still at high speeds since new technology is just around the corner, do you or anyone else actually think you will be able to move into the top ranks of mod because the races are 3-5 minutes longer?? Sorry, I just don't see it.....
> 
> Again, just like F-1 even had to do. Slowing the cars down for the good of the sport/hobby isn't a bad idea. You don't even race mod but yet you complain about slowing the cars down. Suck up your ego and take a deep breath.... It will be ok...lol.. That was a joke (It's hard to tell on a web forum but I am busting your chops)....lol... :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:


You make strong points.. 
Making the races longer is just to put things on par with 1/12th scale. I always liked the length of the 1/12th scale race. 8 MIN TC has always sounded cool. I guess when you think about how much it would extend the race day.. it makes sense.. good call..

Just because I run stock doesnt mean i cant dissagree.. (not complain, as you put it).. but ill race either way. I like the idea of 4 cell for many reasons.. slowing the car down is NOT one of them. Cost is a small part of it.. but most important, is chassis design.. i think not having the huge 6 cell pack will open up a whole mess of new designs.. which, i would love to see. 

Do you really think this will go down anytime soon in the US?

And back to your opening comment.. Absolutly... I know a lot of guys say ill never be that good.. but there are many who do shoot for that... or LOOK UP to that.
Dude, i would LOVE to drive your Mod TC. i just never asked... and you never offered.

And... ego?? why does everyone say i have an ego.. i just dont get it.

you going to be at the track tomorrow?? practice for road course??

:tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

I tried to stay out of this, but oh well. I can't keep my mouth shut.

Personally, I would prefer just 4-cell in everything. 

Here are a few reasons why:

1) I can use the same practice packs in my 1/12th and TC (when I get back into TC). Keep things simple. And, I think this will help in overall costs. And, battery matchers should have an easier time since they just have to match 4 cells versus 6. That should also help spread the good batteries around to the general public. 

2) To me, it seems that 6-cell racing was brought about originally b/c of immature battery technology. Someone told me there used to even be 7-cell racing in off-road or something like that. That was before my time. 

Now, we are to the point of huge voltage numbers and huge run-time. If we aren't going to increase race length, then all that extra run-time is getting a bit silly. And, voltage is so high that the motors are actually being de-tuned in some cases b/c the motors overheat otherwise. So, let's knock it down a bit by losing 2-cells.

Also, the more we increase run-time and voltage, seems to have decreased the need for folks to learn how to finesse the car around.

Anyways, the issue of "run-time" and "voltage" is no different than in full-size racing in regards to "fuel tank size" and "engine horsepower." And, those debates have been going on for a loooooooooooooooooong time. 

-Rich


----------



## ohiorcdad

BPSHADOW said:


> :tongue: "I don't think that you're seeing the point here. It's not about the big races,


To some it is. Club racing is to tune up and test for big races. Some don't care to go to big races. Neither is wrong as long as our local tracks are supported. It takes both for the sport to continue to grow. At times I appreciate one more than the other and vice versa.


----------



## reilly

The Fast guys will all ways be fast 4cell,6cell,mod,stock it doesn't matter. 
They are fast because they can drive! I race mod because I wanted to improve
I think it is working but you know what I'm still chasing the same guy's when I 
started. (Dave, Bobby, and Josh) which is just fine I enjoy it. I also realize that if I want to catch them I have to work harder to do it. All racing has had times when they have to be slown down for the good of the racing but don't worry they'll get faster again :tongue: That's my 2cents right or wrong. 

Now get back to Racing!!!
James


----------



## BPSHADOW

@ ohiorcdad- I was quoting Fred there but thats ok.
Again, there is some very good dialog going on here, much better than the typical "track owner is a jerk" arguments. I dont run mod so I cant really comment on that. I do run 19T because there is a rubber class, and I refuse to run foams, and that is a whole different argument entirely. To illustrate a point though let me use Dish as an example, more specifically Dishs son Nick. Last summer Dish set Nick up with a Tamiya TA03 and a mabuchi motor to run rookie at Lazer. With a little work and a little practice Nick was consistently leading the rookie class, racing against newer equipment with ROAR stock motors. As soon as Dish installed a ROAR stock in the TA03, Nick was over driving the car. Now he is still young and wasnt racing every week, but the stock motor was enough to throw off his learning curve because the car was going into the corner much faster than he was used to or had the skill to handle. The point is that you could apply this story to quite a few people and age isnt really a factor.When you get a car going really fast and stick it to the ground the way foams do, you are asking for carnage. To me foams should be a mod only tire and the entry level and club level stuff should be rubber tire. And I agree that if the battery technology keeps on going up, the races should be longer. Instead of running 3 qualifiers , run 2 and then a long main. If you do the math the race day might be shorter, because you cut the gaps between rounds 3 and the mains. Run 10 minute mains and I guarantee you will see a difference in the racing.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Barry - The days of someone cheating as they could in the past are over. The motors are rebuildable, the arms are tagged, they have comm locks and there are guages to check inductance. I think we all know who the fast guys are and who is capable of what. I honestly don't see that as a problem as it was in the past.

kevinm - You have to think about logistics: What is easier?? Taking 2 cells off a pack or completly re-tooling the entire r/c industry?? And really, we are talking about slowing down ALL classes, not just stock. 

Keith - I think if this works in Japan then you will see the rest of the World be a little more open minded to try it. As far as the ego comment - I was refering to EVERYONE who stands up and says that they don't want to go slower... The funniest part about this though... Everyone who makes that comment...... RUNS STOCK!!!! Oh, and I will be at the track tommorow and it is open for practice.

Rich - Amen...

BPSHADOW - By making foams a mod only tire then you make it 5x's harder for people to gain experience setting up their cars, becoming comfortable so they could move up to the next level, that's my beef with that. Now, as far as only 2 quals... I'd rather have it be 3-4 quals so you had more chance to improve youself and learn to put your best effort in for the final. If it's only 2 quals, then you have to be there (big race or club race) earlier so you can test and prepare for your runs and that's barring that you have any major problems in those 2 quals. Again, longer races bring batteries right back into the mix and trust me, make the races 10 minutes and you will see Mod, 19T and Stock all dumping - that is not good for racing.....


----------



## John Warner

Well, look at it like this....

If they keep making the batteries bigger there won't be room enough to house six cells!! LoL!!


----------



## Barry Z

I think that the result of not having enforced rules is locked coms and tagged arms. If we want new people to come and stay in this hobby it has to be lower in cost, that's for sure, but you also have to show them something that's organized and makes sense.

Ted, you and I know why we're a lap down.


----------



## J FAST

> What exactly is wrong with slowing the cars down? I stated it in another post, but having 1 or two guys checking out from the rest of the field to me is not fun.
> 
> 
> Well i think that proves my point. even if you slow the cars down those same guys are going to still be checking out. But i do agree with you josh on if it was 4 cell tc hopefully some people would step up to mod. but then again all the sponsered stock guy's are still going to be pushed to win in that class as it is still the biggest seller. so i dont see much changing but we will be driving slower cars. guy's will still get bummed by being beat by the fast guy's and that wont change. I think for the biggest part mod seems so fast is people come from stock with that on and off switch for a thottle finger Mod is fast if you yank the trigger but once you run it for a while and learn som thottle control it does start to feel alot less fast. Plus in the infeild you arent really going that fast. I just started running mod the past 5 weeks and at first it was sick fast but Im learnig when to use it and it doesnt seem near as fast. I have a long way to go and am not saying im fast or that good at it because im not but it isnt as fast as it felt the first few times running it after coming from stock. I think what would help more than slower cars is a spec class no title with it like novice or beginer but just spec class. if you have a chassis sponsership you cant run in it. maybe you could limit voltage on cells no one buys cells over 1.16 or 1.17 that would make it as cheap as 4 cells and slow the cars down and less wear ect. maybe you can only run 1 pair of brush's all day. ect ect. Just maybe that would take away the overwhelming stress with trying to compete with the sponsered guy and make it alot more fun for the everyday club racer. they could spend less have closer racing and just have fun racing and then if they feel they want to switch its up to them.
> I dont know, I think we should make a slower class just not all of them. lol :wave:


----------



## J FAST

Well I know one thing for sure 6 cells, 4 cells, 3 cells, well that might be pushing it. :tongue: Ill still be racing at Josh's and I will still get beat buy the same guy's and Ill still be having fun and lovin it


----------



## J FAST

Barry Z said:


> I think that the result of not having enforced rules is locked coms and tagged arms. If we want new people to come and stay in this hobby it has to be lower in cost, that's for sure, but you also have to show them something that's organized and makes sense.
> 
> Ted, you and I know why we're a lap down.



Thats the bottom line the hobby has to be lower in cost, its overwhelming to most. ecspecially if you try and compete with the "A" team.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

I think the best way to grow the sport is through mentoring. As a newbie I had people help me out and it sped my learning curve up significantly. I am still a hack, but I when I stopped racing I was significantly better than when I started. Without guidance that learning curve can be painfully slow. A "New Racer Night" where you had good guys doing nothing but helping out the new folks might be a good idea.

Also, alot of car setup is beyond novice comprehension, but maybe something like setup sheets geared toward novices would be a good starting place. Moderate setups with instructions how to get there.

Newbie frustration comes from having a car that wont handle and not knowing why or how to fix it. Solve that and the sport will grow. It may become filled with little #@$%heads that drive us nuts, but it will grow.

SS


----------



## Fred B

I still don't see the big issue with slowing stock down. There are other faster classes out there for the guys that want to go fast. 19 turn and Mod will both be as fast or faster than stock now. 

I remember when the oval guys switched. It was quite a bit of complaining at first and then everyone (well mostly) accepted the change and went foreward. The 4 cell racing and brushless are the two biggest things that are bringing oval back. The same can happen for Sedans and 1/12th onroad.

Think things haven't died off? Just ask the guys that used to run back in the day at the old Canton Riders track or JJ's. I remember a time when you were doing really well if you made the B at a club race.


----------



## rayhuang

I remember when 45 guys was a really bad day at the Gate!!! 60 to 75 entries was the norm. Thats was only 2 years ago. Now a really good day is 30!!


----------



## mrodney

personally I think stock is one of the hardest classes to be fast in. I cant figure out how people are going so fast, I for one cant seem to make my car fast with a stock motor. Now I am not saying that something is wrong with stock, and I don't feel that people should be kicked out of the class, If you want to go faster than run 19t or mod.As for the tire debate, I like running 19t rubber, and I am glad that there has been a few of us wanting to run it. I do think that new racers should run stock rubber tires, with the rp30's it takes the guess work out, helps you learn about set up, and the tires last a long time compared to foams regardless of what anyone says they do last longer.


----------



## Keith Billanti

==on growing the hobby=

the best way to grow the hobby to me is advertisement. Im not talking in RC Car Action... how about a 30 second spot on Local channels around the time kids get out of school? perhaps during saturday morning cartoons// This hobby is so underground.. and it really shouldnt be.

Track owners should be at the high schools and middle schools talking to the tech teachers... offering club ideas.. perhaps different schools can compete against eachother.. using spec cars, supplied by the track even..

At the Detriot Auto show, there should be some sort of exhibition race.

I know where I am from, organizers put together a race at the molson indy, in toronto.. as well as at the toronto hobby show.. both bring in 100+ entries.. AND there is no less than 1000 people around the track at any given time.
they also put on the Toronto Touring champs which is a parking lot race.. usually 150+ entries.. and it is in front of a Mall in toronto.. 1000's of people spectating.. 

These things are why the PLR series in Streetsville Ontario gets 75-100 people a weekend..

track owners should be AT radio shack offering mutuall advertisement for their Xmods... meaning, Radio Shack sells them.. and advertises the track, and example...CEFX runs the races. and does not sell them... NO competition..


Thoughts

KB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Why do expensive advertising when you can take the product to the people. Setting up a track in a school gym and holding an exibition race would do more than an ad spot and cost far, far less.

Also, I think a little less talk about how this track or that layout or the tire compound they use isn't like they do it at the big races. Or I won't race there because I need to practice only on tracks that are like Vegas. Only about 10% of the racers at a club will be attending a race like Vegas. That kind of talk is bad for the hobby.


----------



## Rich Chang

To get people to be interested in the hobby, they need to be able to try out the cars - in a practice and especially in a race environment (since the racing is what sucks them in). Having a suite of 10 cars (oval and road course) that could be rented so they can race would be recommended. 

Why so many cars? Because hopefully they will then bring friends along.

Anyway, renting the cars may not even be necessary - just charge them a flat fee such as $20 for the race day and that includes the car.

The cars need to be low maintenance and modified so that the chance of breakage is as close to zero as possible. This could involve just old RTR TC3s with a kydex strip around the _entire_ car to protect it from breaking when hitting boards/other cars. Like what you see on public-use go-karts.

Think of it like bowling for newbies when they put the air bags in the gutter lanes.

A brushless system where the speed can be limited would be helpful since that would reduce maintenance. And, maybe even hook it up to that new Orion LiPo pack so that it just needs to be charged once a day.

Anyways, the end result is that they hopefully enjoy it and then decide they want to do this and go buy a real kit.

Morever, the track can be rented out for corporate events and they can use these cars.

There, that is what I was going to do when Jeff Miles and I were thinking of opening a track a couple years ago. Just putting down what we were going to do.  I figured I might as well get it out there for someone to maybe use if interested.

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul

J Fast - Ok, here's a thought:

6-cells = 100%
4-cell = 66%

30 laps = 100%
20 laps = 66%

Granted this is not how it will work as I'm sure we would drop from 30 laps in mod to about 27 in mod, but this reduction in speed means the cars are easier to drive which would allow people to be more competitive in each of the respective classes - stock, 19T and mod. Lighter cars and reduced speed = Less force behind each impact into the walls makes breakage a lot less of a problem. Lighter cars and reduced speed would also = less tire wear. Less voltage from 4-cell vs. 6-cell means longer motor, brushes and comm life..... Suddenly, 4 6-cell packs turn into 6 4-cell packs.....

That all sounds like a serious reduction in cost to me, right??

Keith(s) - Everything you state sounds like good ideas on paper but the amount of time and money you have to invest into it is seriously underestimated. Just trying to take car of racing and the hobby shop at your own facility and it's so difficult to keep up with. Changing track layouts, cleaning, inventory for like 10 different TC's (that's only electric) is a lot to keep up with for only a few people. Believe it or not but R/C is not a huge money maker. Obviously, with the closing of Screws, Hobby Hub's track, the origional Hobby Stop, and now the Rider's in Canton I think the proof is in the puddin' that you really have to stay on top of things and even still it's no garantee..... 

Billanti - If you notice the events you name: PRL SERIES, Toronto Touring Champs - those sound like decient, known events to me. the CRL Series gets 50-80 entries. Cleveland is 500, Novak is 200+, Halloween is 100+, Snowbirds is 700+, Nats are usually 100+..... Generating weekly local racing with the 50-100#'s is the primary area that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - my biggest suggestion is that people with extra cars get them out and invite a friend to come try it out at the local club. I have sold six different cars that way. Before sending your old crap to EBay, put a big bumper on it and let a friend try it out. You're right, the hobby store owner has enough to do just to keep the doors open. Some of the responsibility should reside with the racers wanting to grow the sport.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Josh Cyrul said:


> Granted this is not how it will work as I'm sure we would drop from 30 laps in mod to about 27 in mod, but this reduction in speed means the cars are easier to drive which would allow people to be more competitive in each of the respective classes - stock, 19T and mod. Lighter cars and reduced speed = Less force behind each impact into the walls makes breakage a lot less of a problem. Lighter cars and reduced speed would also = less tire wear. Less voltage from 4-cell vs. 6-cell means longer motor, brushes and comm life..... Suddenly, 4 6-cell packs turn into 6 4-cell packs.....
> 
> 
> Billanti - If you notice the events you name: PRL SERIES, Toronto Touring Champs - those sound like decient, known events to me. the CRL Series gets 50-80 entries. Cleveland is 500, Novak is 200+, Halloween is 100+, Snowbirds is 700+, Nats are usually 100+..... Generating weekly local racing with the 50-100#'s is the primary area that needs to be addressed.



love the first paragraph.. makes total sense.

PRL Series.. is just parking lot racing. its not like CRL.. this is weekly racing in toronto in the summer. Granted, toronto is a bigger city that detroit.. but people from many different parts of toronto frequent it. 
The rest of the races.... are local big races, put in public eye.. rather that "halloween classic" which is only viewed by the 200 people in a dungeon. Or a big race at CEFX. I can immagine the ammount of work it is just to run a track. Let alone plan for big races that arent even in your building. BUT..think about those situations and the ammount of eyes on it. I have allways thought putting a race on in the middle of a huge mall would be a great idea.. (not woodville mall)..


what are your plans for summer racing? Parking lot??? 

KB


----------



## BPSHADOW

see below


----------



## BPSHADOW

Alot of people have a lot of good ideas. There is alot of positive energy here (not to get too deep or anything). But heres an idea : why not do an rc or hobby festival similar to the one in Cali. Hold it in Novi, have all the local shops support it, maybe get a plug or two on local radio. Keep it to real hobbies( ie: no computers or video games) and have it be a 2 or 3 day event. You might even get a few big manufacturers to participate. I know there has been racing at the woodward cruise in the past, talk about exposure. But I wouldnt put it on the shoulders of one shop/track owner. We have two great tracks in CEFX and Larrys locally , and I think there is enough racers for the racing to thrive and shops to prosper. Me personally, I am biased toward Tamiya. For the absolute beginner a Tamiya car is hard to beat. They are inexpensive, easy to build, durable as hell, and they look like real cars. Plus you can upgrade a little at a time as the budget allows. IMO I would not sell a beginner on a TC3 or Losi car. They are great cars but the parts bill will run the newbie out of the sport quickly. :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

Josh Cyrul said:


> kevinm - You have to think about logistics: What is easier?? Taking 2 cells off a pack or completly re-tooling the entire r/c industry?? And really, we are talking about slowing down ALL classes, not just stock. ...


Trinity re-tools *at least* once a year already, every time they come out with a "new & improved" stock motor. And remember when ROAR had a 10-turn limit on Modified TC to limit speed/cost? Nobody around here followed that rule (not even at the ROAR Regionals!) because the mod (mostly sponsored) drivers insisted on running 7 & 8-turns.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

kevinm - Actually, a lot of the pieces are re-used. Only color is changed or 1 part is changed for each re-tool. Check your motors and you will see how much tooling is re-used due to cost. As for the limit, we raced a 10-turn limit for 1 year. ROAR realized that that wasn't the answer as we all cranked up timing, ran more aggressive brushes, geared higher and basically destroyed motors even worse trying to get power from them. That 10-turn motor limit was gone almost 2 years ago... Yet again, what is easier and cheaper - Buying all new motors to conform to new specs or unsoldering 2 cells???


----------



## BPSHADOW

Hey Josh, I know we dont exactly see eye to eye on the foam vs. rubber deal, but I do agree wioth just about everything else your saying. The whole motor deal is the stuff I am talking about. Why do certain people feel the need to always be set on kill.I understand really turning it up right before a big race. But to me club racing should be more relaxed. I know i'm not as slow as I may be making myself out to be, I can hold my own, but I also know i'm not the fastest either. I have one theory among others, no matter how fast the car actually is on the track, it looks slow from the stand. The theory is because your up above and following the car all the way around it tends to slow it down. I know theres the whole feel factor and all, but it all contributes. Anyways again its impressive that everyone is playing nice , just like anything else there is some resistance, but if we keep moving this way I believe that some good will come out of it


----------



## hobbyten

*motors*

one of the nice things about the brushless is that we are limited to only certain motors. what you buy is what you get and what the next guy buys is the same as what you bought. as long as you have the same motor that can't be messed with you have pretty close to the same speed. this takes one piece out of the pie. now all you have to do is work and that car setup and your driving and you should be pretty close to being equal. the winner should be the one who makes the least mistakes in a race. last sat. during the 4300 race i watched josh and john sparks race for four minutes not more than ten feet apart and when they were done racing the only comment i heard john make is he could have beat josh if he didn't miss so many corners. now thats what i call racing two guys battling for four minutes and the second place driver admitting that it wasn't the motor of the week or the sponsered driver with the hot batteries that beat him but the fact that for that four minutes josh hit more corners right than he did.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

BPSHADOW - Ever hear of the saying "Practice how you race?". For years, we only were able to see drivers like Masami at the Worlds where he would just crush everyone. With Hara coming to the US and winning so many races, he's helped show the work ethic that it takes to compete on that level. For the top drivers, every run is basically "on kill" as you need to practice at the speeds you race. If you practice with a car that's slower than you will race, then you're set-up will be slightly off and your timing will be off from what it needs to be. Remember, in the past Cleveland Mod A-Main was seperated by 1-1 1/2 laps!! That was around 12-16 seconds - Now it's within 4.5-6 seconds!! The level is so much higher now..... I'll stay off the rubber vs foam thing...lol...


----------



## BPSHADOW

I know that the fields are much closer than the past, and I acknowledge the fact that there are differences between fast and faster. All I am saying is that for a normal club race is there a need to overgear and run the best packs and fresh tires etc. ? I would never downplay the need for practice and preparation, because I have been caught out before and being unprepared is miserable. This though is the difference between the hardcore racers and the hobbyists. I buy the best equipment I can, and I take care of it , but I also run the same stuff for 2-3 years. The chassis of the week club has and is killing the hobby. The manufacturers need to make money, that is the reason for being in business, but if all you are ever doing is catering to the same people, the business will not grow. A perfect example of this is whats going on here in Detroit with the auto industry, we have relied on the same customers for too long and have not paid enough attention to the new or potential customers and it is killing us along with other factors. I just want the hobby to grow, as well as enjoy it when I do come out to race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy who?

Josh Cyrul said:


> In the past, I've offered up my mod cars for people to try to drive and they used to take me up on it. Now, they refuse as they are way too intimidated by the speeds.
> 
> :wave:


Let me drive that thing Stosh!!!  
I can't believe you actually put this in a post. Where does the line start??


----------



## mcsquish

Hay guys, sorry to intrude on your ele. discussion, but I need to ask Josh a Nitro question. 
Josh, the front CVD's I got from you for my RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR are too long since I am using a spool. Do you know what part I should use? Or better yet, could you have Angel order some for me.
OK, That's all I needed for nitro. Are there any big races comming up at CEFX? Becides the Cyrul Racing League? I really need to get my but in gear and drive up.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

BPSHADOW - I believe we live in a free country where you can do whatever you want.!! If you want to spend a lot to go fast, then you can. If you don't want to spend $$ to go fast, then don't. Seems simple to me. Everyone races for their own reasons. The trick is..... getting people to look past criticizing what everyone else does and simply enjoy the hobby for themself. 

Andy - You didn't read the fine print as Rich didn't!! I have to offer to drive it, there is no line to stand in...lol... Anyway, you know if you want to drive it you can - Privaged for years of putting up with me at all those races!!!

Scott - Oops.... I'm I'll order them, just bring those back. CEFX - the CRL race, Tuesday Series, regular club races... About it for now.


----------



## kevinm

Josh Cyrul said:


> kevinm - Actually, a lot of the pieces are re-used. Only color is changed or 1 part is changed for each re-tool. Check your motors and you will see how much tooling is re-used due to cost. As for the limit, we raced a 10-turn limit for 1 year. ROAR realized that that wasn't the answer as we all cranked up timing, ran more aggressive brushes, geared higher and basically destroyed motors even worse trying to get power from them. That 10-turn motor limit was gone almost 2 years ago... Yet again, what is easier and cheaper - Buying all new motors to conform to new specs or unsoldering 2 cells???


Josh - All of the motor manufacturers currently build motors with full length stacks, fixed timing and stand-up brushes. I'm quite sure they could re-program their "budget modified" machines to produce a boxfull of the proposed "retro" stock motor in less than an hour. It would take their marketing department longer to decide what to call it ("Should the label be blue, or green?"). And as you point out, a previous rule change (the 10-turn limit) designed to lower speeds actually caused MORE abuse to motors because extreme measures were taken to try to regain the speed. How high will you have to gear to make a 5-turn on 4 cells to go as fast as the 7-turn you used to run? Will that gear even FIT on your car? How long will batteries last at those amp loads?

I'm not opposed to slowing down stock class (in fact, I'm in favor of it), I just disagree with slowing down every class. 6-cell 19-turn seems just right for most good drivers, without being too expensive. Let the size of the track and the skill of the driver limit speed in Mod class.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

kevinm - Again, you make every stock motor that anyone has.... JUNK.... Why?? Knock off 2 cells and save everyone money rather than cost the MORE!! Gearing may increase for 4 cell (they make things like different size pinions and spurs to adjust gearing for any car), but there is still a power band to operate within. Now, will we run 5 turns?? No, a 5 turn will not pull the torque needed with a lower voltage battery pack. As 1/12 has been, I could see running 8,9 and even 10 turns to create more torque and mid range needed to pull the car off the corners.

Why just slow down stock?? Why leave 19T as is and Mod as is?? There is no modified racing on a local level. Why not slow down all classes so people who want the speed can move up to 19T and Mod. That would get the better racers out of stock and into 19T. That would get the better 19T racers out of 19T and into Mod and solve everyone's delema of wanting to race with people their speed and ability. Mod doesn't have to be "just for pro's". You would think if anyone would complain about going slower it would be people like myself "the pro" who doesn't mid the speed. I want what's best for the hobby as I rather race with thousands of people rather than 10..... 

Ok, this was and is my last post replying to these issues. I always end up in the same arguements and it never feels progressive because, and I honestly think, people only make the comments to create an arguement and discussion. Everyone, go to your local tracks. Try it out, see if it's really "SO HORRIBLE" to run 4 cells, heck even 5. No more speculation. Try it, post your findings and make it positive one way or the other. I'd love to hear what everyone thinks AFTER they open their mind and give it a try.

Good luck to everyone with their racing!! :wave:


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Mike Boyland in the house!!! hehehehe


----------



## FLCL

I just hope things get back to racing and having fun on this thread. 

There is another thread that follows the same "you beat me so move on" philosophy on rctech and it can never be good for track owners and racers alike. Josh does his best to listen and put on a good race at a great facility. This is the core of this whole debate, looking for ways to make the slow guy slower and forcing the better driver to move up.

The point i would like to make is that the slow guy won't get better if he/she are kept slow and there aren't always enough classes for the so called fast guys to move up to in club races. I for one am happy when more people show up so that there can be a better split in ability, but I am just as content when there is a big mix of skill levels in my race.

There will always be someone out there that will come in and put you in your place on the track and is that a bad thing? Well, most here think yes it seems. But in reality, the proper answer is no. Hit the track for some practice and see how close things are the next time you race this person.

Thanks for such an awesome facility Josh and hope to come back soon.

flcl


----------



## Tim Stamper

Who's coming by to do some racin' tomorrow, or should I say today. Word to the wise. Dinner and chocolate cake at 10pm makes for a long nite.

Got the '05 ready and slapped my 8-turn in it. Wish I could have ran it with a body and front bumper. Found the rest of the parts at home.

I'll gladly get my butt handed to me by GA or JR in mod. Should be fun.

See ya's soon.

Tim


----------



## Roddude65

yup .. in about 5 hours if your up that early ....


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone!!!

Thanks for an awesome day of racing!!! 59 entries. Started close to noon, out the door around 7pm.... Catch everyone on Tuesday and next weekend!! 

Now, for the day off!!

Later,

Josh


----------



## Xpressman

Josh Cyrul said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> Thanks for an awesome day of racing!!! 59 entries. Started close to noon, out the door around 7pm.... Catch everyone on Tuesday and next weekend!!
> 
> Now, for the day off!!
> 
> Later,
> 
> Josh


WOW 59 entries!!!!


----------



## ctmazzo

Josh

I must say that was one the BEST tracks that I have had a chance to drive on in a long time. The layout was GREAT. You, your family and friends have done a GREAT job on the place. I wish you the best of luck.

Anyone reading, if you have not had a chance to get to CEFX Raceway and race you are missing out on a GREAT time and facility.

Thanks for the fun

Chris


----------



## DynoMoHum

I deffintely would like to see what design changes would happen if/when TC changes to 4 cell...


----------



## KE4PJO

Man, it sounds like a great time up there. Too bad I had to move so far away. 

So Josh, how slow was "chief sleeps alot?


----------



## Ted Flack

ctmazzo said:


> Josh
> 
> I must say that was one the BEST tracks that I have had a chance to drive on in a long time. The layout was GREAT. You, your family and friends have done a GREAT job on the place. I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Anyone reading, if you have not had a chance to get to CEFX Raceway and race you are missing out on a GREAT time and facility.
> 
> Thanks for the fun
> 
> Chris


What Chris said...........

Plus, I don't know what it is that makes certain tracks just plain fun to be at, but CEFX has it.

Ted

p.s. It must be the announcer.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - 59 this weekend, huh? Are you going to be able to beat the 56 entry mark for your CRL race on 2/25? The series is a foam series, so the rubber entries that you've had won't count. I'm thinking that you will be cutting it close and Larry's will beat you. Larry's had 56 for their CRL, which puts them in the lead to host the fun run in March.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Josh - 59 this weekend, huh? Are you going to be able to beat the 56 entry mark for your CRL race on 2/25? The series is a foam series, so the rubber entries that you've had won't count. I'm thinking that you will be cutting it close and Larry's will beat you. Larry's had 56 for their CRL, which puts them in the lead to host the fun run in March.


Them be fightin words....lol


----------



## Greg Anthony

In that case, I'm sure if the count was to be low, Josh woudl be entered in 4 classes, Angel in 2, Jerry in 2, and the rugrat would be entered in her first race as well. Driving a CEFX, not a Rugrat..


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> What Chris said...........
> 
> Plus, I don't know what it is that makes certain tracks just plain fun to be at, but CEFX has it.
> 
> Ted
> 
> p.s. It must be the announcer.



Yea, what Ted said ..........

I agree it must be the 'Moon".


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, what Barry who agrees with Ted who agrees with Chris said.

It is really cool to come back each week and see what new thing has been done to the track. It's like Christmas each week with all the new things! The track is growing up before our eyes! Haha! Awww, it's so cute!

-Rich



Barry Z said:


> Yea, what Ted said ..........
> 
> I agree it must be the 'Moon".


----------



## Josh Cyrul

LOL @ everyone!! 

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the place. We already have plans to finish up a lot this week and then get on with more new stuff to improve the place further. I just saw the order lists that Angel is placing this week and about passed out!! Should have lots of parts and stock in real soon!!

Keith - That was FOAM entries. There weren't any rubber tire racers here this past weekend. The only ones that wouldn't count were the 3 trucks that run with us every week. With that being said, we would have tied Larry's CRL!! So, what's the tie breaker for the fun run if that happens??...lol...

Later,

Josh


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hmmmm.... tie break? I guess I'll be flipping a coin??? I do own a two headed quarter. Who should I let pick first? Heads or tails?


----------



## Greg Anthony

How about give the 2 track owners 2 spec vehicles and who ever wins in 5 minutes get's the race? :dude:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hmm.. you could probably sell that as a Pay-Per-View on TV! Have Hamilton set up the marketing.

R/C Smack-Down Cage Match! But, 3 classes: TC, Stadium Truck, and Oval. 

I'm not sure who to put my money on, tho...

-Rich




Greg Anthony said:


> How about give the 2 track owners 2 spec vehicles and who ever wins in 5 minutes get's the race? :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

ya, one owner has connections, the other might be connected!


----------



## J FAST

whats tuesdays schedule? I have the day off and was thinking of comming down to practice and if im already their i guess i better stay to race!! is anyone running mod on tues or should i bring 19 or stockers? see ya Jesse


----------



## Xpressman

Josh Cyrul said:


> With that being said, we would have tied Larry's CRL!! So, what's the tie breaker for the fun run if that happens??...lol...
> 
> Later,
> 
> Josh


Which place had more FUN?!?! After all it is the FUN RUN.


----------



## Roddude65

Josh Cyrul said:


> LOL @ everyone!!
> 
> Keith - That was FOAM entries. There weren't any rubber tire racers here this past weekend. The only ones that wouldn't count were the 3 trucks that run with us every week. With that being said, we would have tied Larry's CRL!! So, what's the tie breaker for the fun run if that happens??...lol...
> 
> Later,
> 
> Josh


 not to worry Josh .. if it is that close in deciding where the fun run is going to be held I guess I will just have to pull out the 1/12th scale and bounce it off of a few boards and solve the dilemma of where the race is going to be. Save poor hammy the stress of flipping a coin .. I can hear his excuse now ".. but flipping that coin strained a muscle in my thumb so I couldnt hold the transmitter right and it threw of my driving .." and the classic ".. the boards were against me and jumped in front of my car all day .." oh wait that last one was one of mine .. never mind :dude:


----------



## itsjustmoon

Yea, what Ted said ..........

I agree it must be the 'Moon".


Awwwweeee you guys are making me blush!!!!!!! But where's my marshalls?


----------



## Biff Malibu

Moon!!!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul

J-Fast - Open at 2pm, racing at 6:15-6:30ish. 2 quals and a main. Usually done around 9-9:30....

Rod - lol

Moon in the house!! Check it out!! :thumbsup: 

As far as the tie-breaker - I'd be up for that race....lol...


----------



## Ted Flack

I have to work late tomorrow, let's see if Dish makes it this week after many promises of showing his face on Tuesday.


Ted

p.s. Now I am sure it's the announcer!!!!!


----------



## xrayrc

That will be my first tuesday race at CEFX. What classes will we have (19T rubber maybe)?

Peter


----------



## Josh Cyrul

If enough guys show up we will run 19T rubber. So far, only Ken Bates has shown up for rubber racing but many others have talked about it. If we can get everyone here at once who wants to do it, I'm sure we would have 8-15 guys. The classes so far have only been 1/12 stock and TC stock.


----------



## Keith Billanti

ill be all over some rubber tire after Canadian Indoor champs...

Josh,, how about blowin the dust off your gear and comming to it?


here is the write up from last year... remember that joint josh? 

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/news/newsdesc.php?news_id=478&kategoria=478&Xnet_Session=bf6fe425fe5cd971c7ad17ed50088841


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Keith - I'm not sure. It really just depends on my schedule with Kyosho. It's going to be pretty hectic leading up to this years WC.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Oh, as far as blowing the dust off - Already done that...lol... I've got in over 20 packs in since Sunday.... Birds, here I come!!!


----------



## Keith Billanti

Josh Cyrul said:


> Oh, as far as blowing the dust off - Already done that...lol... I've got in over 20 packs in since Sunday.... Birds, here I come!!!



well.. it would be fun... its just a Friday Saturday Sunday thing,,,, id drive... youd be home sunday night.

KB


----------



## jerrycyrul

:hat: :wave: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :wave: :hat: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!! SEE YA TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Happy Birthday Josh. 

So, who is going to race this weekend? What classes?


----------



## kenb

"19 turn rubber" he said hopefully


----------



## Keith Billanti

im in for foam somthin..


----------



## Andy who?

Seems like only yesterday............ waiting for him to be the last one to pack his stuff after races so I could drag my dead tired self to work on Monday :drunk: and he could sleep all the way home and the next day  . 
I think he got his own track just so he can still be the last one at the track and he doesn't even have to pack his stuff to go home.  
Happy B-day buddy! If I had a car with a trunk I would dump a box of gas tires and a truer in there and go whip around corners in your honor. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcsquish

Happy belated B-Day! I forgot it was yesterday, but now I won't forget; now that my nephew's b-day is the day before yours.


----------



## rcsilly

Greg Anthony said:


> Happy Birthday Josh.
> 
> So, who is going to race this weekend? What classes?


 Its a work weekend for me ............


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Happy belated groundhog day.. er.. birthday Josh. Did you see your shadow? No wait.. I'm confused...

Tony


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Thanks everyone - and no, I didn't see my shadow....lol...

Andy - LOL!!! Hey, I already have you a goodie bag started...little bit of carbon fiber, little bit of green anodized stuff.... See you Saturday!!

Greg - I'm up for TC Mod foam this weekend (I actually got parts!!). My 1/12 is parked until the Birds though.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Josh Cyrul said:


> Thanks everyone - and no, I didn't see my shadow....lol...
> 
> Andy - LOL!!! Hey, I already have you a goodie bag started...little bit of carbon fiber, little bit of green anodized stuff.... See you Saturday!!
> 
> Greg - I'm up for TC Mod foam this weekend (I actually got parts!!). My 1/12 is parked until the Birds though.


So, does that mean that there will be at least 6 more weeks on indoor racing?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

6-weeks?? Umm, more like at least 34 months as far as I'm concerned!!!...lol...


----------



## xxxs rookie

*sat. schedule*

open at 2pm racing at 6ish right??


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yes that's right rookie. Usually finish up around 9, little before or after depending on entries.

Tony


----------



## OvalTrucker

I think they are racing oval on the 4th. If you guys are talking about this Saturday.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I do remember Angel or Mark saying something about that. I'll be playing in the dirt out at Washtenaw this week though. Yay 14 hour day!!! ...

Tony


----------



## Xpressman

xxxs rookie said:


> open at 2pm racing at 6ish right??


That's the tues schedule. Saturdays have been open at 10am with racing starting around 4pm.


----------



## Rich Chang

Is today (Saturday) really for oval? I was actually planning on coming out to run some road course practice.

-Rich


----------



## minidixon

As far as I know Saturday is Oval, Sunday is road course.

Bob


----------



## kingpin

*Oval today??*

Is there a schedule posted anywhere? It is already too late for me to go today.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Yep, today is oval. We announced it last week and had flyers up here reguarding the oval race dates. We are trying to get a mailing list up and running so next time you are in, make sure to sign-up for the mailing list so you get monthly schedules and track updates.


----------



## xxxs rookie

*well then*

I guess I will make my first app. on sunday then.. Just a warning first time ever on carpet. any friendly info???


----------



## Biff Malibu

Josh.
Give me a call.


----------



## westendorfy

happy ground hog day too. 
Hey josh i found a BUNCH of USA Raceways stuff cleaning out my rc room at my pops house and wow you wer'nt kidding that you use barely see over the drivers rail. Your like 3 feet tall( your pops was even taller than you hehehe). Ive even got a warm up race from 93-94 for cleveland results with you , joel,blackstock,The Berry's, Mazz, Bob Mcaully, you name it all kinds of people with pictures. wow talk about memoirs. Ive even got proof of you running OFF ROAD at the State Champs. (we wont discuss humh hum what place you were in just kidding.hum huuumn huh).

see you sunday.


----------



## beerbarron

Josh Cyrul said:


> Yep, today is oval. We announced it last week and had flyers up here reguarding the oval race dates. We are trying to get a mailing list up and running so next time you are in, make sure to sign-up for the mailing list so you get monthly schedules and track updates.



Any chance you coud get a scheduled posted on the CEFX website?


----------



## Keith Billanti

there is racing tomorrow, yes?


----------



## xxxs rookie

they said yes road course.. But I'm going to see what the snow does


----------



## Greg Anthony

Josh Cyrul said:


> 6-weeks?? Umm, more like at least 34 months as far as I'm concerned!!!...lol...


I like the way you think young man!


----------



## xxxs rookie

hey guys thanks for a great time. I didn't think I would do that bad though but oh well.


----------



## Rich Chang

Everyone has to start somewhere. Now you have a goal. 

-Rich



xxxs rookie said:


> hey guys thanks for a great time. I didn't think I would do that bad though but oh well.


----------



## Greg Anthony

ATTENTION:

I just talked to Ron Fergie and he said that he had such a great time kicking Hammie's butt at the Ft.Wayne CRL race that he wants to come up and do it again next weekend at CEFX this coming weekend. The rest of the Ft. Wayne gang will be making the roadtrip as well. So Mr. Chang, you can finally get that autograph from none other then Indiana's favorite son, Lee Harp! They all miss Tri-Pod as well, so I'm sure they want to play with you too.

And I'm sure "Cleveland" will go dumpster diving sometime between the 2nd and 3rd rounds of qualifying. :dude:


----------



## Rich Chang

As much as I could go for a butt-kicking by the Indiana boys, I will not be back out until the CEFX race. Have too much work. Got a business to keep in business. 

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman

Rich Chang said:


> As much as I could go for a butt-kicking by the Indiana boys, I will not be back out until the CEFX race. Have too much work. Got a business to keep in business.
> 
> -Rich


Can I please borrow your traction compound? Or can you inform me as to where I to can get Paragon with 10% Chang?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Ron and more importantly, Corey are coming up? I may just have to dust off the race stuff this Sunday. And bring a dodge ball.


----------



## Greg Anthony

they are not only coming up (i guess it's better then coming out), they are calling you out Keith!


----------



## Ted Flack

Since Josh is at the "Birds" does anybody know if there is racing tomorrow?

Ted


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Ted - The schedule and races all are all on as normal. Even though I am gone, CEFX is still open and sticking on the usual schedule. 

See everyone when I get back!!!

Josh


----------



## mcsquish

Stosh, good luck!!!!! Are you running all of the classes this year? :freak:


----------



## Xpressman

mcsquish said:


> Stosh, good luck!!!!! Are you running all of the classes this year? :freak:


Hi Scooter, He said he decided to only run 4 this year instead of 5. Mod TC onroad, mod 12th onroad, mod 12th oval, and 6-cell Factory Mod 10th oval.


----------



## Fred B

I'll be heading down to run 12th today.


----------



## kevinm

Xpressman said:


> Hi Scooter, He said he decided to only run 4 this year instead of 5. *Mod* TC onroad, *mod* 12th onroad, *mod* 12th oval, and 6-cell Factory *Mod* 10th oval.


I'm detecting a pattern here....


----------



## mynameisearl

Fred B said:


> I'll be heading down to run 12th today.


Sometimes I hate my job, I just walked in the door, about 1/2 hour after first round.

Next week I will be out of town so I guess it will be a couple of weeks before I get to run Tuesday again.


----------



## Ted Flack

mynameisearl said:


> Sometimes I hate my job, I just walked in the door, about 1/2 hour after first round.
> 
> Next week I will be out of town so I guess it will be a couple of weeks before I get to run Tuesday again.


Me too, I just got home myself.

Ted


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Ted, too bad you couldn't make it. Trandel was stupid fast in stock. Good luck in Daytona.


----------



## rcsilly

Ahhhh . WORK , it does ruin all the fun don't it , unless you are in DAYTONA ! LOL.............. 26 hrs in the last 2 days for me ....... arg .
c ya .... sometime Bob


----------



## Ted Flack

rcsilly said:


> Ahhhh . WORK , it does ruin all the fun don't it , unless you are in DAYTONA ! LOL.............. 26 hrs in the last 2 days for me ....... arg .
> c ya .... sometime Bob


Actually I leave Saturday, I am stopping by the Snowbirds on my way to the big track.

Ted


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

It's business as usual this week isn't it? As in road coarse practice on Saturday with racing starting in the evening correct? Or are they doing oval again? My friend and I just got new Evo IV's put together and are wanting to get some practice and racing in on the new cars.

Tony


----------



## kenb

19 Turn rubber ...SUNDAY


----------



## Keith Billanti

19T FOAM sunday...


----------



## TimXLB

Keith:

Hi,

I'll try to bring Mini along Sunday. you'll have fun running with him in 19t foam. bring your 1/12th scale too.

Thanks


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Tim, I picked up a set of the Associated touring car springs. What was the combination you said you were running on your Evo IV? Purple in front and gold in rear or something like that right?

Thanks for the setup help yesterday also. Dustin had a blast once we were able to get the foamies on there without them rubbing. I think we have a new rug junkie. w00t.

Tony


----------



## Ted Flack

So, what happened Sunday? Who won...all that stuff

Our boy Chris Mazzola did really good at the Birds made the "A" in two classes. Bobby had a tough week, he was pretty fast in MOD, one of twenty five guys to run 28 laps but all that got him was fourth in the "C". I have never seen such close competition. I think the "B" in Mod was two seconds top to bottom. The "B" and "C" both looked like the "A" at many races, lots of big names. Same story for 19t.

By the way, it was 35 this morning and supposed to be 28 tomorrow.

Ted


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Hey Tim, I picked up a set of the Associated touring car springs. What was the combination you said you were running on your Evo IV? Purple in front and gold in rear or something like that right?
> 
> Thanks for the setup help yesterday also. Dustin had a blast once we were able to get the foamies on there without them rubbing. I think we have a new rug junkie. w00t.
> 
> Tony


That's cool. I'll be back Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday. If you need anything else, just ask.

Purple up front and copper in the rear. 

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony

Timmay good running this weekend! Looks like we'll be getting a larger group of mod, if Trandell and Keith B. step up to the plate.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Had lots of fun trying to drive again. I was pretty much a moving road hazzard :freak: next time I'll use my radio instead of Mini's.
It was great to see everybody again. I'll be back this weekend and for the CRL race. (hopfully with Mini).
those rubber tire cars look like fun!!!!!!!!! maybe I should be running that instead of foams.

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had lots of fun trying to drive again. I was pretty much a moving road hazzard :freak: next time I'll use my radio instead of Mini's.
> It was great to see everybody again. I'll be back this weekend and for the CRL race. (hopfully with Mini).
> those rubber tire cars look like fun!!!!!!!!! maybe I should be running that instead of foams.
> 
> Thanks


I'll have one for sale on february 26th :lol: Good to hear you were racing!!


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> So, what happened Sunday? Who won...all that stuff
> 
> Our boy Chris Mazzola did really good at the Birds made the "A" in two classes. Bobby had a tough week, he was pretty fast in MOD, one of twenty five guys to run 28 laps but all that got him was fourth in the "C". I have never seen such close competition. I think the "B" in Mod was two seconds top to bottom. The "B" and "C" both looked like the "A" at many races, lots of big names. Same story for 19t.
> 
> By the way, it was 35 this morning and supposed to be 28 tomorrow.
> 
> Ted



Hey Ted, another good turn out. I think there was 11 heats for 60 racers.
Everybody had a good time, well everybody but Dish. He left early with radio problems. He said he'll be back Tuesday.


----------



## Ted Flack

Barry Z said:


> Hey Ted, another good turn out. I think there was 11 heats for 60 racers.
> Everybody had a good time, well everybody but Dish. He left early with radio problems. He said he'll be back Tuesday.


Barry,

I'll be there next Sunday, can't wait.

Ted


----------



## Ntwadumela

*Handicap Accessible?*

We are thinking of coming over from the west side of Michigan and were just wondering if someone in a wheelchair could get onto the drivers stand?


----------



## TimXLB

Ray:

Hi,

I remmember you saying something about that. I'm still thinking about it. certain things have to get back to normal first. I'll call you soon.

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

TimXLB said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I remmember you saying something about that. I'm still thinking about it. certain things have to get back to normal first. I'll call you soon.
> 
> Thanks


no worries. if its sitting around collecting dust, I'll send it to you to borrow.


----------



## DISH

Wow, I actually FINISHED a race at CEFX raceway, imagine that! The curse is broken!


----------



## Rich Chang

Did this occur in your dreams last night? Haha!



-Rich



DISH said:


> Wow, I actually FINISHED a race at CEFX raceway, imagine that! The curse is broken!


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

Will you be there this Saturday???? I'm planning on coming down again. I have some tires to destroy and Mini has other plans.....(he's looking for a new car). besides I had fun trying to drive again.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony

DISH said:


> Wow, I actually FINISHED a race at CEFX raceway, imagine that! The curse is broken!


do we have any witnesses? or better yet the print out?


----------



## Andy who?

Ntwadumela said:


> We are thinking of coming over from the west side of Michigan and were just wondering if someone in a wheelchair could get onto the drivers stand?


The drivers stand is only 3 steps high with no rail. Would having someone lend a hand be ok or would a ramp be required?


----------



## hobbyten

seeing how josh runs his business i would bet that he would make sure you could get a wheel chair up there even if he has to build a ramp. he definetely caters to the people who race at his track even if it's their first time


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yes hobbyten, that he certainly does. I was crushed in a trucking accident on Dec 28th 2004 and my back is so bad now that I can only stand for a couple minutes before my legs want to give out. Josh has no problem with me using a chair on the driver's stand to help me out. I don't think it would take too much effort to make that driver's stand barrier free. I'm sure there are quite a few people up there that would lend a hand and get it done rather quickly.

Tony


----------



## Rich Chang

And, if the ramp isn't up in time, I know I and others would have no problem providing some muscle to lift him in his chair onto the driver's stand. We've done it before at other locations.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman

Rich Chang said:


> And, if the ramp isn't up in time, I know I and others would have no problem providing some muscle to lift him in his chair onto the driver's stand. We've done it before at other locations.
> 
> -Rich


You mean you are voluntering the Bomia? It's like WWE, "here comes the Mighty Bomia and his Manager Frenchie."


----------



## Z.Hallett

is there tc this saturday? if so ill be there


----------



## Rich Chang

Actually, he won't be lifting much for a while. He just had surgery on his shoulder and it is out of commission for 4 months I think.

But, I volunteer myself. I hide all my muscles under loose fitting clothing. I don't want to give Aaron an inferiority complex where he'll feel he needs to work out even more just to try to catch-up to me.

Chris Geotz is another guy that I could crush with my pinky. He's puny! 

-Rich




Xpressman said:


> You mean you are voluntering the Bomia? It's like WWE, "here comes the Mighty Bomia and his Manager Frenchie."


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Rich Chang said:


> I hide all my muscles under loose fitting clothing.
> 
> -Rich


I must commend you Rich. You hide all those muscles VERY WELL...  


Tony


----------



## Z.Hallett

so are we runin tc


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

you could always just give them a call and check Z. I'm going to be playing in the dirt this weekend so I haven't checked for sure. Most likely it's going to be TC on saturday though.

Tony


----------



## Xpressman

Whenever there is onroad there is always TC and been a good group of 12th scales too. The racing schedule as it is now is on-road racing on friday and saturday.


----------



## Ted Flack

Xpressman said:


> Whenever there is onroad there is always TC and been a good group of 12th scales too. The racing schedule as it is now is on-road racing on friday and saturday.


And Sunday


----------



## kenb

Sunday is bigger than some sceduled events I'v attended 60+


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ken, I expect a large attendance this weekend, after all, the CRL is next weekend!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Xpressman said:


> Whenever there is onroad there is always TC and been a good group of 12th scales too. The racing schedule as it is now is on-road racing on friday and saturday.


Racing Tuesday night, Saturday night and Sunday.

No Friday.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I just don't know if CEFX can beat the current CLR hosting bogie of 56 for their CLR race on 2/25. Sure they've been getting 60+ on a Sunday or two recently, but the CRL is on a Saturday. How many of those will have to work or do something with the kids or heck even spend some time with the wife? I'm not feeling it, but I guess I could be wrong. Angel and Josh have been pretty good about promoting races in the past... maybe the'll come through? Maybe not?

I'll be there, so I guess that makes 1. Only 56 more entries to go.


----------



## Ted Flack

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I just don't know if CEFX can beat the current CLR hosting bogie of 56 for their CLR race on 2/25. Sure they've been getting 60+ on a Sunday or two recently, but the CRL is on a Saturday. How many of those will have to work or do something with the kids or heck even spend some time with the wife? I'm not feeling it, but I guess I could be wrong. Angel and Josh have been pretty good about promoting races in the past... maybe the'll come through? Maybe not?
> 
> I'll be there, so I guess that makes 1. Only 56 more entries to go.


Is the total the number of people or the number of entries? I have been known to run three or four classes you know.

Ted


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

That's a good point Ted. It is the total number of entries. I will still only be running one class because handling my other race day duties seems to eat all of my extra time that might have been available to run two. So I guess if we count me and three for Ted, then we are up to a total of 4. Only 53 more to go.


----------



## Dave Walton

Well I have not run any of the CRL and I am thinking about showing up. I only have my 1/12TH scale left but it sounds like you guys are having to much fun.


----------



## Xpressman

Dave Walton said:


> Well I have not run any of the CRL and I am thinking about showing up. I only have my 1/12TH scale left but it sounds like you guys are having to much fun.


Trust me if you come you will have fun! And chances are it won't just be from the on track racing.


----------



## kennywiz

Shop Phone Number?
Could you post a schedule on CEFX.net?


----------



## Z.Hallett

wht are the hours tomorrow?


----------



## rcsilly

Motor City Hamilton said:


> That's a good point Ted. It is the total number of entries. I will still only be running one class because handling my other race day duties seems to eat all of my extra time that might have been available to run two. So I guess if we count me and three for Ted, then we are up to a total of 4. Only 53 more to go.


 
:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave Walton said:


> Well I have not run any of the CRL and I am thinking about showing up. I only have my 1/12TH scale left but it sounds like you guys are having to much fun.


Dave,
It's been a blast. I hope you and some of the others from arround our neck of the woods can make it.
-Fred


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

kennywiz said:


> Shop Phone Number?
> Could you post a schedule on CEFX.net?



Here ya go...

(734)722 7479 

5717 E. Executive Dr.
Westland, MI. 48185

Mon- Closed
Tues-Fri - Practice 2pm - 9pm
Sat - Practice 10am - 5:30pm
Club races 6pm - 9pm 
Sign up ends at 5:30pm and Racing starts at 6pm

Sun - Club races 9am - 6pm
Sign up ends at 11:30am and racing starts at 12pm


Tony.


----------



## r1sportbike

There is racing on Tuesday night, as well.
It follows the same schedule as Saturday racing.


----------



## kennywiz

Thanks Tony and Slick


----------



## r1sportbike

What's up Ken? I didn't even know that was you.
Quit being chicken. Come on out CEFX is a blast!!!!!
I'll be there tomorrow. . .


----------



## kennywiz

Chicken? I've been.
I was in Texas a few weeks for work.
Will be up tomorrow


----------



## Tim Stamper

Another good turnout yesterday. Thanks for the good time again.

Also, I apologise to everyone who was there Saturday that had to breathe in the smoke from the speed control that caught fire.

Made for a good conversation piece!

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

Sounds like a fire extinguisher needs to be put next to the track! 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich, you going to run mod 1/12th this weekend?


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep, mod and stock 1/12th. I need to get some front tires for mod, tho. I used up my last pair the last time I raced and just remembered.


----------



## Greg Anthony

what tires do you use?


----------



## Rich Chang

Parma Magenta fronts.

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

Rich,

I have tires...


----------



## Greg Anthony

so, Rich, Fred,me, swiTITzer, Josh who else for 1/12th mod?


----------



## Fred B

What's that you put in the middle of Swititser? Does he make you a little "Randy" or something? 

Rich will also have a shiny new Parma body for 12th. His car won't know what to do...


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich with new tires and a new body, he's been running the other body for so long he'll forget what car is his!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I can help Rich's car look old really quickly. I have practiced twice this week and I am hitting everything. That's it. No more practice for me. It just makes me think that I can actually drive better than I can, makes me push harder and hit more stuff. I'll just go back to shooting for 9th place in the A. 

MCH racing for 9th.


----------



## Xpressman

Greg Anthony said:


> Rich with new tires and a new body, he's been running the other body for so long he'll forget what car is his!


I'm sure it's gonna be flour. yellow.


----------



## JimmyG

When will the stadium racing begin?


----------



## DISH

Anyone racing RT 19T Tuesday? I hope so. Rockin Rodney?, Master-Bates?, Beuller, Beuller?


----------



## Barry Z

DISH said:


> Anyone racing RT 19T Tuesday? I hope so. Rockin Rodney?, Master-Bates?, Beuller, Beuller?



You know the Master doesn't like to be "jerked" around.


----------



## kenb

Pretty handy with that response........
19 rubber tomorrow yeeha!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Greg Anthony said:


> so, Rich, Fred,me, swiTITzer, Josh who else for 1/12th mod?


DON'T forget about DL as well!, maybe DJ too.


----------



## Rich Chang

There you go talking to yourself again. 

Fred is my sugar daddy. Tires.. Bodies.. Man, the life!

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony

I hear there's a movie out based on your guys life together...


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, being a cowboy was tough but it was a great experience. 

Did you hear that Willie Nelson just released a song about us, too? He's so sweet.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich, I think you need to change your avatar to good ol' Willie!

Actually I think Neil Diamond has a better song for you 2, something about rinestones???


----------



## mrodney

sorry dish and ken I don't think I will make it tonight, I have some things that I have to take care of this evening and will not be able to make it on time.


----------



## ctmazzo

Is the invit. class going by points or just by invit.

Chris Mazzola


----------



## Rich Chang

Chris - you didn't get the invite in the mail last week? I got mine. Guess you aren't invited!  I think I remember paying Keith $1.00 not to put a stamp on your invite.


----------



## Xpressman

Greg Anthony said:


> I hear there's a movie out based on your guys life together...


Brokeback Racer 

The story of one French Asian's love for a Tri-pod.


----------



## Rich Chang

HAHA!! Yep, that's it!


----------



## OvalTrucker

Does anyone know when the next oval dates are for CEFX?


----------



## beerbarron

Hey Josh, what were the results from the Tuesday night point series?


----------



## rcnut51

Oval Dates Are March 4 And March25


----------



## Xpressman

Xpressman said:


> Brokeback Racer
> 
> The story of one French Asian's love for a Tri-pod.


After 3 long years as best friends with the Bomia the French Asian, could not resist the fact he enjoyed going to the races with Tri-pod. He wasn’t sure if it was his short stature, the 70’s porn style mustache, or how long his antenna was. He knew after the first set of Parma tires this was a life long relationship. He could not deny how much the bright fluorescent yellow Speed 8 bodies made him feel and felt it was time to finally switch over and race with the one he wanted to. What is the Bomia’s reaction? How will the French Asian make everything work? Will he have a chance at winning races and Tri-pod’s heart? 



Brokeback Racer coming to a race track near you February 25.


----------



## Rich Chang

Someone needs to get a job... as a movie trailer writer. 

-Rich


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

This is frightening... Someone remind me not to drop anything at the track. Or at least kick it outside before I pick it up...

Tony


----------



## Fred B

Bomia likes the outdoors...


----------



## Xpressman

Rich Chang said:


> Someone needs to get a job... as a movie trailer writer.
> 
> -Rich


It's the fact that Curling was the only thing on TV this morning. :drunk:


----------



## Xpressman

Fred B said:


> Bomia likes the outdoors...


doesn't that rhyme with backdoors...


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Wow.... You guys are scaring me now!!! lol...

New/old track layout is down...lol.... I really liked the left side of the track so we made minor adjustments to it to change it up a little but the right side is COMPLETELY different.... Should be longer lap times than the old layout which I really wanted to do for this weekend's CRL.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Josh, have you marked out the pit space sizes yet? the 3', not the DaveJ 7'?


----------



## westendorfy

trying to find those fancy double pink front and rear wrap tires for my 12th stocker. Does any one have any idea were to get them before sat? i want to loose by 1 lap instead of 3 this weekend. gracias


----------



## Rich Chang

I've been stubborn and haven't tried the wrapped tires yet on 1/12th. I had/have too many of the regular tires still for my stock car.

-Rich


----------



## xrayrc

What about Sunday? (it seems I cannot make it on Saturday  ) Racing as usual? hope so. thanks


----------



## westendorfy

Rich Chang said:


> I've been stubborn and haven't tried the wrapped tires yet on 1/12th. I had/have too many of the regular tires still for my stock car.
> 
> -Rich


exactly. I dont even have three hole rears yet! ha lol Ive got a box of gray 2-hole rears from Cleveland of 98-99 that i gave my special enhancement technique (letting them sit in the attic for 5 years) . So i havent had the need to even get a new axel set-up.

Do you think that Horizon/ tower or anybody has the wraps in stock? or are they too new?
Thnx,
kevin


----------



## Greg Anthony

Kevin, you and Andy Powers use the same enhancement technique. :dude:


----------



## Fred B

Kevin,

I think that you can get the wraps at CEFX. I don't think that I would run the double pink fronts in stock though. They're a little agressive. Josh probably has purple fronts in stock also.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Racing is as usual on Sunday - Open at 9am, racing at Noon.

We have 1/12 2-Stage tires in stock. We have the rears and purple fronts and hopefully the double pink fronts will be in tommorow along with all the TC tires and more battery packs!!


----------



## westendorfy

when you say aggressive. i assume you mean more steering? 

Are they softer or are they just different natural rubber content? i get the two stage part but which is on the rim and which is the outer band of tire? 

Oh yeah and now that i think of it......... what does glueing the edge of the tire with CA do the car on the track. seen some ppl doing that and just wondered.

Thanks for any info guys.
kevin


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

westendorfy said:


> when you say aggressive. i assume you mean more steering?
> 
> Are they softer or are they just different natural rubber content? i get the two stage part but which is on the rim and which is the outer band of tire?
> 
> Oh yeah and now that i think of it......... what does glueing the edge of the tire with CA do the car on the track. seen some ppl doing that and just wondered.
> 
> Thanks for any info guys.
> kevin


I know some of the answers. The outter ring is softer and the inner is harder. The tire is supposed to have less side wall flex this way and be a little lighter in weight. 

Glue on the sidewall helps keep the tire attached to the rim. With the speeds of things now, the tires, especially rear tires, like to pull apart from the rim. If you ever have a car that starts to slide the rear on one side later in a run, it has probably separated from the rim. I check mine after every run and reglue if needed. If you don't reglue the sidewall, most tires will eventually knock a chunk out.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Glue on the sidewall helps keep the tire attached to the rim. With the speeds of things now, the tires, especially rear tires, like to pull apart from the rim. If you ever have a car that starts to slide the rear on one side later in a run, it has probably separated from the rim. I check mine after every run and reglue if needed. If you don't reglue the sidewall, most tires will eventually knock a chunk out.


Yes to a point. Especially if you run the Parma Grey and Jaco white rears.

The main idea behind glueing the edge of the tire is to prevent traction rolling and to make the car less sensitive as traction picks up. The super glue makes it so the sides of the tire slide rather then bite in.


----------



## Fred B

CA on the fronts will help settle the front end down on high bite. Sometimes it helps keep the rear from hikeing up but it usually kills some steering.

CA on the rears will really help eliminate traction rolling and it helps keep the tires from chunking if you run them a little big. No Loss of steering. Too much glue (all the way up to the top edge) will make the rear run on glue. Feels tweaked or loose.

Double pink fronts build more steering during the run and can make the car really agressive at the end of the run.

I quit glueing the edges for club races. Probably will need some CA this weekend.


----------



## rickardracing

Mr. Chang....have you started to think about the M.O.R.L. series yet?



Randy


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I just got a call from Brokeback Rich and his sidekick Tripod. It was just a really confusing phone call when I was expecting a call from Brooke, not Brokeback. Too funny. They are on their way to CEFX right now, so watch your "back."


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I just got a call from Brokeback Rich and his sidekick Tripod. It was just a really confusing phone call when I was expecting a call from Brooke, not Brokeback. Too funny. They are on their way to CEFX right now, so watch your "back."


So who's Brooke????


----------



## smoothie

hey josh, does the track have a website with some pictures on it. Also, I need an address so that I can mapquest it. Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Here ya go...

(734)722 7479 

5717 E. Executive Dr.
Westland, MI. 48185

Mon- Closed
Tues-Fri - Practice 2pm - 9pm
Sat - Practice 10am - 5:30pm
Club races 6pm - 9pm 
Sign up ends at 5:30pm and Racing starts at 6pm

Sun - Club races 9am - 6pm
Sign up ends at 11:30am and racing starts at 12pm


----------



## kenb

Hey John
edit your file! Tuesday is a club race night! racing at 6.... often a series!
Ken


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Actually, John just copied and pasted my post and reposted it. Hence the error on the Tuesday races.

Tony


----------



## kenb

LOL ok! anyway tuesday night racing is great, we get out by 9:30. 
we have a small but very closely matched rubber tire/19 turn class running takeoff 27's or rp30's thats a blast!
Ken (Tuesday 19 turn rubber fan)


----------



## KE4PJO

Anyone know about the ZipLock fiasco?


----------



## OvalTrucker

I hope nobody got hurt! What ever it is.


----------



## rayhuang

Dish, Whippler, Rodney, Chris, Gary and all the Michigan crew-HOWDY!!! Rodney-that was awesome sportsmanship you rebuilding my car for me!! I cannot thank you enough. IT was literally worth 0.3 per lap!! More if I knew how to drive rubber tires correctly!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Josh, did you guys start getting Tamiya parts in yet? I'm tired of having to order everything from some guy in Singapore's ebay store and waiting two and a half weeks for the parts to arrive...

See y'all in two and a half weeks... sigh...

Tony


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Do you guys have a brushless class? I have the old Novak 5800 system and last time I ran was in K-Zoo and they put me in 19 turn... Just wondering if it's worth the trip.


----------



## Xpressman

DamageIncRacing said:


> Do you guys have a brushless class? I have the old Novak 5800 system and last time I ran was in K-Zoo and they put me in 19 turn... Just wondering if it's worth the trip.


There have been a few people that have been trying out the brushless system so come on out. I do believe though most that run brushless run the 4300 and that is about the same speed as 19t. Since CEFX has a normal group of mod racers the 5800 might be a better fit for mod. But either way come on out it will be well worth the trip.


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred, Josh, and some others have been running brushless in the mod class and they are running the 5-turn motors.

-Rich


----------



## kevinm

Rich Chang said:


> Fred, Josh, and some others have been running brushless in the mod class and they are running the 5-turn motors.
> 
> -Rich


Are you talking about 1/10TC or 1/12th scale?


----------



## Rich Chang

Oops, I was referring to 1/12th.

However, I really can't see any of the folks running mod TC having a fit if folks run brushless with them. The more drivers the merrier. 

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

I don't see a problem with running the 4300 with the 19 turn guys because it's a similar speed.

In 12th we've been letting the 4300's run in stock but if they get too fast I'm thinking that they'll end up with their own class. The 4300 was about a half second faster than stock in 12th last weekend.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Guys,

Yes, we are working on getting Tamiya parts in. We currently can get most of the stuff through Horizon Hobby but we are also in the midst of getting a direct account with Tamiya America since Horizon doesn't carry everything Tamiya has. 

Also, there are more and more brushless guys running at the track (myself included). If we start to get more then we will consider running them seperate. Right now we would put the 4300's with the 19T and anything hotter than that (5800, 5.5, 4.5) will all be put in with the Mod classes as that's where the speed is best fit.

Next Tuesday!! New series - each night, 2 drivers will be paired up as a team. Each driver will qualify and run their main but their points will be rewarded as their average finishing position. We are trying this to get everyone to work together to help further everyone's racing along. A bit of team work to get the top points to win the series. Each night, drivers will be paired up with different people so team driving and any other sort of plan to "buck the system" may come back to bit ya. It should be a good time and a good way for everyone to progress and enjoy racing. It's a 6 week series with 2 drops.

Also, this Friday is the start of STADIUM RACING. We just built a few jumps tonight and we are going to finish the rest tommorow.

Saturday is OVAL racing this week. Both March 4th and March 25th are both Oval days so mark your calander for those so you can come out and run Oval or don't come out expecting to run Road....

Back to work!!

Josh


----------



## davidl

Josh, I take it from your last post that you are not going to the ROAR Carpet Oval Nationals at Sandhills on 3/26/06. Would you be kind enough to let your oval crowd know of the event so they can enter if they are interested? Thanks!


----------



## C5R-Racing

rayhuang said:


> Dish, Whippler, Rodney, Chris, Gary and all the Michigan crew-HOWDY!!! Rodney-that was awesome sportsmanship you rebuilding my car for me!! I cannot thank you enough. IT was literally worth 0.3 per lap!! More if I knew how to drive rubber tires correctly!!



ray, mark can set up any tamiya in his sleep and get you working. i still in amazement of his comeback to 4th in the Amain from almost getting lapped. he drove the wheels of the car.;


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Warren - for the CRL fun run, we will open it up to you rubber tire guys. Saturday 3/11. You and a couple of friends would make it a class. Come out to race and at least see the Muscle Car Invitational.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Warren - for the CRL fun run, we will open it up to you rubber tire guys. Saturday 3/11. You and a couple of friends would make it a class. Come out to race and at least see the Muscle Car Invitational.


I'm not sure which would be more fun to watch:

A) Muscle car invite

B) Everyone hacking on Hammy with a Vette

C) Team Tamiya (aka the rubber wonders) 4 wheel drifting


----------



## kenb

I can tell ya whats the most fun to drive!.......19 rubber!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ken, I'll put money on it that we will be having a great time and laughing on the drivers stand with the vettes and Muscle cars.


----------



## kenb

No doubt! all is fun... but I have my favorites... if you get my drift!


(Intended humor attempt)


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Ken - are you guys planning to bring a rubber tire group out to race next Saturday, 3/11? Rubber tire class has been added for that date. The muscle cars are going to be awesome to watch too.


----------



## Andy who?

Keith,
Do you have any pics of the 12th fun run body?


----------



## Ted Flack

There is on-road tomorrow..correct?


----------



## Rich Chang

Yes, sir!

-Rich


----------



## westendorfy

andy are you running sunday? ive been working on that front end with those pieces that i showed you @ the crl race. I ve got a couple iders. 

P.s. Am i the only one that goes through a lightweight speed 8 in one day? lol.


----------



## westendorfy

oops i know double post please don't slauter me. 

oh yeah has anyone seen that crazy front end geometry on that 4 wheel bmw/mercedes car/bike thingy that dives in to corners like a ski racer. ie; both front wheels tilt toward the apex(inside) of a turn so the inside edge of the tire is taking the load. i saw it on speedvision or something. reactive castor and camber anyone? hhhhhhmmmmmmmm.............. 
.......................oh yeah i also remember Damon Hill a formula 1 driver, had a car with an on board computer aided suspension adjustment system that was monitored via GPS that new exactly what camber and castor setting were best for that corner and would adjust the geometry accordingly on the fly..... they also outlawed after he swept the season.............If i could only get this damn GPS unit to fit next to the T-bar.....
Sorry for the long post just waiting to go race today and borED :drunk: .....

Discuss........


----------



## C5R-Racing

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Warren - for the CRL fun run, we will open it up to you rubber tire guys. Saturday 3/11. You and a couple of friends would make it a class. Come out to race and at least see the Muscle Car Invitational.



*Sorry, I will spend my $20.00 elsewhere.* it wasn't wanted for the other CRL races and it will not be spent on your fun run niether. have fun!


----------



## JimmyG

Hey Josh, Thanks for having the stadium racing. I will not make it on the 10th, but will make it after that. Ill bring my buggy, stadium truck, and maybe a few others to do a little show-off.

I would be there on the 10th, but have a race in Indiana that weekend. Wont be back till late Sunday. 

Ill let everybody know at Downriver R/C. A small crowd should trickle in.

If you dont mind, Id like to post on a few other local forums.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

C5R-Racing said:


> *Sorry, I will spend my $20.00 elsewhere.* it wasn't wanted for the other CRL races and it will not be spent on your fun run niether. have fun!


Nicely said with attitude. Too bad you'll miss a good time Chris. Come to think of it, the last time we offered rubber tire class at the CRL, we had 4 entries.


----------



## C5R-Racing

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Nicely said with attitude. Too bad you'll miss a good time Chris. Come to think of it, the last time we offered rubber tire class at the CRL, we had 4 entries.


If my memory serves me correct it was not told til the Friday before the event that rubber tires were running. *NO attitude here buddy*, if you want to collect more money to pay for your CRL, don't wait til the last race to do it( include rubber tire that is ).


----------



## DISH

I seem to remember Ken Bates and I asking if there was going to be a RT class for the CRL series long before the season was started. The answer Mr. Hamilton gave was a firm 'NO!' I can think of six or seven guys who wanted to participate. 

Just my 2 cents....like it or lump it.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Fine. Whatever guys. I didn't mean to get all of your painties in a bunch. Just thought I would extend a friendly invite to a fun race. If you'd rather race on Saturday and just give Josh his normal $15 so the CRL gets nothing, that's fine with me. I could care less if you are there or not. I was just trying to be friendly. 

And, for the record, we did try rubber tire class for the first 2 years of the CRL. And, never more than 4 entries. I guess I'll just deal with you guys and the Mini class being pissed at me. No big deal.


----------



## rcsilly

I believe this should be addressed by the rules committee , after all , its still carpet racing . I vote 19t rubber in for next year ............ my 2 cents .

Bob Cates


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

rcsilly said:


> I believe this should be addressed by the rules committee , after all , its still carpet racing . I vote 19t rubber in for next year ............ my 2 cents .
> 
> Bob Cates


I don't have an issue with that Bob. We started this year with 6 classes, but that' just not being inclusive enough for some. One class died too, do to lack of support, 19 turn 1/12th scale. I just didn't expect so much hate and attitude to come back at me for inviting people to a pretty fun event.


----------



## DISH

I have no hatred or sore feelings toward CRL or you Kieth. I was simply stating what was written in past posts. I apreciate your offer...it just comes a bit late, thats all.


----------



## Rich Chang

If I remember correctly, the issue with rubber tires had nothing to do with Keith/CRL, but had to do with certain tracks not going to allowing rubber tire on their carpet at the time?

I guess I'm not sure why this particular issue has illicited such strong feelings at Keith.

-Rich


----------



## C5R-Racing

Rich Chang said:


> If I remember correctly, the issue with rubber tires had nothing to do with Keith/CRL, but had to do with certain tracks not going to allowing rubber tire on their carpet at the time?
> 
> I guess I'm not sure why this particular issue has illicited such strong feelings at Keith.
> 
> -Rich


no issues, no problems with Keith. I said nothing til it was brought to me. If you are not prepared for my answer than don't bring my name to the table. I say what I got to say and don't sugarcoat it. I am in this sport to have fun. I don't run the car, tire, battery, body,etc. of the week and believe me I can, but will not play that game. So because a few of us run for fun and to be asked to join in at the last minute, I think is a smack in the face.


----------



## Rich Chang

Well, since it appears people like things non-sugar coated, here are the facts.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=93141&page=28&pp=20

Read the last 3 posts of that page. The firm "NO" did not come from Keith. It was a track rule.

Had nothing to do with the CRL nor with Keith, nor the "equipment of the week" game. At that time, most of the tracks that were participating in the CRL did not allow rubber tire. 

01/06/2006 is when Josh's track, in particular, started to allow rubber tire, well after the CRL series had already started:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1330998#post1330998

Moreover, there is a big difference between 'not sugar-coating' something and being pissy in a reponse. And, when one isn't sugar-coating something, at least have all the correct facts.

-Rich


----------



## DISH

Thanks inspector Chang (he he), as I stated before I have no beef with anyone, and I'm not responsible for other posts. I just remember Kieth and I being bummed that we (among others) could not run the series. We wanted to. 

Now, about that Mustang and Camaro in the parking lot....Ha Ha, just kidding!


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep, I understand and I know Keith does, too. I spoke up because Keith was getting some shots thrown at him that he didn't deserve. I also know how much time and effort it takes to try and run a race series, and I know Keith (and Josh and all the other track owners) would like to please everyone. And, I am not playing favoritism towards Keith -- he and I have not agreed on various things throughout the history of the CRL. 

19-turn rubber definitely is a every growing class again and hopefully next year all the tracks for the CRL will allow rubber tires. I know I had fun with it that time Ken Bates lent me a car to run at RCScrewz.

-Rich


----------



## C5R-Racing

Rich Chang said:


> Well, since it appears people like things non-sugar coated, here are the facts.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=93141&page=28&pp=20
> 
> Read the last 3 posts of that page. The firm "NO" did not come from Keith. It was a track rule.
> 
> Had nothing to do with the CRL nor with Keith, nor the "equipment of the week" game. At that time, most of the tracks that were participating in the CRL did not allow rubber tire.
> 
> 01/06/2006 is when Josh's track, in particular, started to allow rubber tire, well after the CRL series had already started:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1330998#post1330998
> 
> Moreover, there is a big difference between 'not sugar-coating' something and being pissy in a reponse. And, when one isn't sugar-coating something, at least have all the correct facts.
> 
> -Rich


Not being pissy in my response. Just answered the question. "don't like the way I answered it" so be it. As I said before; i'll spend money where it is wanted. CEFX and Larry's is where i will run until rubbertire is gone again.
Don't like the answers, don't ask the questions​


----------



## rayhuang

wow Chris-thats pretty brutal.


----------



## DISH

'Nuff said, I think. Lets put a cork in this one.


----------



## reilly

I think dish is right lets give it a rest, this is the kind of useless "disscusing" 
that hurts the hobby, it hurts my heart every time I read this kind of thing.

First you guy's have to show up to have a class. So show up and make the
rubber tire class happen. I kept pushing for people to run 19turn 2 years ago and now it's one of the biggest classes. I wanted to grow and moved to mod.
last year and got a few guys to come with me and we have a strong group of racers in mod, stock, and 19 turn. Now we have a great structure for racing and improving, stock to 19 to mod if that's what you want to do. 

So let's get to RACING not TYPING. 

See ya at the track,
James Reilly :wave:


----------



## Xpressman

reilly said:


> I think dish is right lets give it a rest, this is the kind of useless "disscusing"
> that hurts the hobby, it hurts my heart every time I read this kind of thing.
> 
> First you guy's have to show up to have a class. So show up and make the
> rubber tire class happen. I keep pushing for people to run 19turn 2 years ago and now it's one of the biggest classes. I wanted to grow and moved to mod.
> last year and got a few guys to come with me and we have a strong group of racers in mod, stock, and 19 turn. Now we have a great structure for racing and improving, stock to 19 to mod if that's what you want to do.
> 
> So let's get to RACING not TYPING.
> 
> See ya at the track,
> James Reilly :wave:


Hi James


----------



## Fred B

Please read Hank's post about "Venemous postings". Without going into details about what I think, this was something that could have been handled differently.

On a more interesting (and on topic) note, Walt was able to hit 50 mph in mod 12th at CEFX Sunday. Looks like the brushless motors are finally starting to get figured out.


----------



## Biff Malibu

reilly said:


> I think dish is right lets give it a rest, this is the kind of useless "disscusing"
> that hurts the hobby, it hurts my heart every time I read this kind of thing.
> 
> First you guy's have to show up to have a class. So show up and make the
> rubber tire class happen. I kept pushing for people to run 19turn 2 years ago and now it's one of the biggest classes. I wanted to grow and moved to mod.
> last year and got a few guys to come with me and we have a strong group of racers in mod, stock, and 19 turn. Now we have a great structure for racing and improving, stock to 19 to mod if that's what you want to do.
> 
> So let's get to RACING not TYPING.
> 
> See ya at the track,
> James Reilly :wave:


It seems like Mr.Reilly has come up with a very intelligent, yet simple solution to the rubber tire thing.
All you have to do is show up and race. I think he's on to something here...........


----------



## chicky03

Does anyone know what gearing to run with the Novak Brushless motors in 1/12?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Fred B

With the 5.5 you'll want to run about a 1.20 to 1.25 rollout. With the 4.5, the jury is still out I ran a 1.10 in the main yesterday but I think that it's overgeared. If I get a chance today, I'll give you a call.


----------



## kenb

OK now I have to chime in! I'm not trying to jerk anyones chain, but sometimes ya have to commit weeks in advance for a Particular day (If you have family, bosses etc.) and those comitments have to be made on the info available at the time. like this saturday for example, without a consensus I wont rearange everyones scedule so I can show up for a class that may not run.This has been an issue in several classes for others, that might run if and if.

That why tuesdays have been more sucessful for rubber tire, the likely hood is high or we use this forum to establish who's coming thats what its realy good for!

Ken



Biff Malibu said:


> It seems like Mr.Reilly has come up with a very intelligent, yet simple solution to the rubber tire thing.
> All you have to do is show up and race. I think he's on to something here...........


----------



## rayhuang

Fred B said:


> With the 5.5 you'll want to run about a 1.20 to 1.25 rollout. With the 4.5, the jury is still out I ran a 1.10 in the main yesterday but I think that it's overgeared. If I get a chance today, I'll give you a call.


Fred-can you shoot me a pic of how to fit all wires and cap, schottky and etc. inot a 12th scale?

Looks like a monumental task to not only fit it under the body, but also not tweak the pod.


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred's been working on trying to figure out the wires and weight distribution for a month or so now. I don't think he's hit upon something he is super happy with yet.

However, he did switch to much thinner wires two weekends ago and was much happier with that. But, he did still run into some problems with the car getting tweaked when a wire got kinked up on something. 

However, he'd just whack a corner and that usually fixed it. 

-Rich


----------



## chicky03

Fred B said:


> With the 5.5 you'll want to run about a 1.20 to 1.25 rollout. With the 4.5, the jury is still out I ran a 1.10 in the main yesterday but I think that it's overgeared. If I get a chance today, I'll give you a call.


Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Fred's been working on trying to figure out the wires and weight distribution for a month or so now. I don't think he's hit upon something he is super happy with yet.
> 
> However, he did switch to much thinner wires two weekends ago and was much happier with that. But, he did still run into some problems with the car getting tweaked when a wire got kinked up on something.
> 
> However, he'd just whack a corner and that usually fixed it.
> 
> -Rich


HELLOO-is YOUR name Fred?? :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Well, I am the alpha male in this Brokeback Racer relationship. So, I answer for him.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> HELLOO-is YOUR name Fred?? :lol:


Ray you are so out of the loop....


----------



## rayhuang

Brian-AGREED!! Weekends are totally out for me to venture to CEFX. Whats the current weekday and weeknight practice/race schedule? Onroad of course. It might be fun to play hookie someday soon and venture over, practice and do a club race that night.

Someone please let me know. Even Fred's life partner can answer....I guess.

Ray


----------



## kenb

Tomorrow night! Tuesday doors open at 2 pm racing starts at 6:0 two qualifiers and a main... a new series starts1
Rumor has it that there will be enough for 19 turn rubber!


----------



## lentzl

*stadium truck*

Will they be running staduim truck every friday. what time does it start. will
they be running 1/18th scale mini trucks that night


----------



## Fred B

rayhuang said:


> Fred-can you shoot me a pic of how to fit all wires and cap, schottky and etc. inot a 12th scale?


Well, it's a real "PITA" to get everything to fit and balance and I'll shoot a pic and post it tomorrow.

Basically, the speedo is on the left with the main motor wires facing the batteries. The cap is run over to the right side with 20 gauge wire (move weight to right including the personal).

The motor wires are running up between the shock and body. The main thing is they can't hit anything. I just moved the sensor wires so that they run in front of the motor and down the brace on the t-bar. Don't know how it works yet.


----------



## rayhuang

*Rubber tire racing!!*

No excuses now people! Rubber Tire Stock nationals. http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=104835


----------



## rayhuang

Fred B said:


> Well, it's a real "PITA" to get everything to fit and balance and I'll shoot a pic and post it tomorrow.
> 
> Basically, the speedo is on the left with the main motor wires facing the batteries. The cap is run over to the right side with 20 gauge wire (move weight to right including the personal).
> 
> The motor wires are running up between the shock and body. The main thing is they can't hit anything. I just moved the sensor wires so that they run in front of the motor and down the brace on the t-bar. Don't know how it works yet.


Thanks Fred. I take it its worth all this hassle to be able to run a brushless motor in a 12th scale?????


----------



## Rich Chang

Heck yeah, I know that is all I'll be running in TC and 1/12th next year.

Talk about being sick-fast!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

To be honest, the brushless stuff in 12th is too fast.

I would like to see a 6.5 turn limit in 12th...There are hotter motors that are stupid and someone's going to get hurt.


----------



## Rich Chang

Wimp! We'll just make turn marshalls wear shin guards.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich Chang said:


> Wimp! We'll just make turn marshalls wear shin guards.
> 
> -Rich


... and knee pads??? Brokeback?


----------



## Rich Chang

They don't call him tri-pod for nothin'. 

-Rich


----------



## Fred B

Lets just say that standing at the end of the straight was a bad idea. The good news is that the cars don't fly very high but they do hurt when you get hit.


----------



## Rich Chang

Well, that's why I typically marshall at the start of the straight or in front of the scoring stand.


----------



## Fred B

Walt hit the track owner not me...


----------



## Tim Stamper

Walt also hit 50mph, that's smokin' fast.


Tim


----------



## Xpressman

I can see it now not only do we have the Walter Award for fast lap but we now have the Walter Award 2 for fastest in a straight line.


----------



## xrayrc

Tim Stamper said:


> Walt also hit 50mph, that's smokin' fast.
> 
> 
> Tim


How do you guys measure it?


----------



## Rich Chang

I heard they painted two lines on the straight, and then had a guy in an r/c helicopter hover above the track and time when they cross the lines using a stop watch.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony




----------



## Tim Stamper

xrayrc said:


> How do you guys measure it?


Josh has a radar gun.

Tim


----------



## mcsquish

Rich, you funny guy. :devil:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Mr. Stamper, thanks again for the set up help. The car is totally dialed now. Maybe one day, I'll figure out how to make the thing handle on my own... Until then, I'm grateful that I have helpful people like you and many of the others up at CEFX. And Josh, thank you very much for the help with the parts. Josh Cyrul is my new hero!

Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Mr. Stamper, thanks again for the set up help. The car is totally dialed now. Maybe one day, I'll figure out how to make the thing handle on my own... Until then, I'm grateful that I have helpful people like you and many of the others up at CEFX. And Josh, thank you very much for the help with the parts. Josh Cyrul is my new hero!
> 
> Tony


Not a problem.

I will be there today and tomorrow. I will bring my truer with me, so if you want to stop by, I will do your tires for ya.

If you can't make it, let me know when you will be there and I will bring it up.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Tim, probably going to be up there next week saturday. Have a lot of wrenching to do today to get ready for our last race tomorrow out at Washtenaw. Now that I'm pretty sure I won't be the ultimate hack on the track, we might even come up on sunday and do a little racin fo' real..

Tony


----------



## HECKLER

HEY JOSH YOU TOO GOOD to email people back  when you get a chance check your email on the cefx web site i had a question for you .



smyka


----------



## Greg Anthony

Stock Rubber Tire National's

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=104835&page=1&pp=30

Any of you rubber tire junkie's interested in going?


----------



## xrayrc

ahybody on rubber tomorrow?


----------



## John Warner

The old condom class!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

This Saturday is roadcoarse correct? I saw the dates for oval this month somewhere in this thread but I'm not searching through 55 pages... I'd end up with a cramp in my index finger...

Tony


----------



## kenb

Planing on 19 rubber tonight, Dish said he's coming too


----------



## Fred B

My car suffered a structural failure on the way back from Lansing Sunday so I won't be out until this weekend. Anyone interested in a slightly bruised deer? It's taking a little dirt nap along 127.


----------



## KE4PJO

I just gotta say, what a great place to race. Josh has done a terrific job. Good group of racers, met some new folks and it was good to see some old friends. I'm looking forward to coming back up that way. 
Darryl


----------



## rcnut51

This Sat Is roadcoarse. Oval Is 3-25


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Was there a Michigan State Champs this year? I didn't even see a "Cheap Champs" this season. Was I just hibernating and missed it or didn't anyone do one this year?


----------



## r1sportbike

*Michigan State Champs*

I vote we do one at CEFX next month. . . . . .


----------



## rayhuang

Agreed-since its a Cheap Champs, can you make it a one day deal on a Saturday? 7-9th is a race at the Gate, the next is Easter so that leaves the 22nd or 29th. I would think some Gaters would come up for it.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Sounds like a reason for 90+ people to come and race at CEFX in early April!


----------



## rayhuang

Greg-how long of a drive do you think it is Gate to CEFX? Or should I just ask how much time to add from Halo to CEFX?


----------



## Greg Anthony

add about 45 minutes the way you drive, 25 minutes the way Chicky drives.


----------



## rayhuang

Greg Anthony said:


> add about 45 minutes the way you drive, 25 minutes the way Chicky drives.


lol-are you sure?? I made it to The World of Hobbies in about 3 hours 10 minutes-it was over 240 miles....... And I crawled the last 40 miles knowing I was way ahead of schedule. But your point is well taken. Driving with Chicky is-well it an experience for sure!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

An experience everyone whould have at least once in their R/C life. Nothing like Pimping in the Parma Van. :dude:


----------



## uspancarchamps

Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge this wekend. Come and race the best in teh Midwest (that aren't at the Carpet Nats!


----------



## DISH

Decent rubber tire turn out last night ( if 6 is decent?) Anyway, is anyone running RT this Sunday at all?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'll be running foamrubber if that counts..


----------



## Greg Anthony

Dish, shoot me an e-mail [email protected] I have something I want to talk to you about.


----------



## kenb

Dish
I have a wedding in Kazoo sat night and wont be back. Rubber did run last sunday... just. I'll be back for tuesday


----------



## xrayrc

I'm wondering if it was possible to run 6 or 7 minutes main next tuesday in 19 turn rubber. We still would finish around the same time but it would give us more racing... (we have only two heats and a main on tuesdays  )
Dish, Ken? Josh?


----------



## rayhuang

For what its worth-weve been racing 6 minutes stock sedan all fall and winter and we love it.

Ray


----------



## kenb

I like 19 turn rubber because I'm not always having to buy newer, bigger, better, and right now we are running locked tab spec motors and reasonable batteries, and we are all on the same lap and thats FUN. I would like longer races but not at the expense of starting battery competition, there are plenty of ways to race your bank acount already 
Ken


----------



## beerbarron

kenb said:


> I like 19 turn rubber because I'm not always having to buy newer, bigger, better, and right now we are running locked tab spec motors and reasonable batteries, and we are all on the same lap and thats FUN. I would like longer races but not at the expense of starting battery competition, there are plenty of ways to race your bank acount already
> Ken


Ken, don't you guys have enough extra maH to run 60 seconds more already? What is that like 6 laps. Go brushless and that should make up for the extra laps and the money you save on brushes will buy you a new battery.


----------



## rcsilly

A 10 minute brushless class would be cool ......... Fred B ran like 12 minutes with his in 1/12th last week .
Bob


----------



## rayhuang

beerbarron said:


> Ken, don't you guys have enough extra maH to run 60 seconds more already? What is that like 6 laps. Go brushless and that should make up for the extra laps and the money you save on brushes will buy you a new battery.



I agree, guys are running beat-up old GP3300's in 6-minute stock sedan and discharging when they are done. Its not a big deal. the days of 5-minute stock should be dead. The guys here love it-I am tellng you.

Josh is pretty progressive thinking chap. he might do it.


----------



## DISH

I'd love to race for six minutes, esp. since we only get to do 2 quals. on Tuesdays. I never understood why the batteries keep getting higher MAH's but the race time has remained at 5 min.


----------



## xrayrc

I used to have 7+ minutes before dumping with 3300GP's+19T on foam... Now I use 3700's and 3800's like most of us...

Anyway I don't want to start an argument about this. 19T rubber on tuesdays should be a fun run. If 6 minutes is not fun for whatever reasons for ken or anybody else then we shouldn't do it...


----------



## airborn

hear in Fort Wayne (summitrcraceway.com) We started a rubber tire GT class where any 19t motor and a two door GT stye body can be used. The heats are all 6min long, we also run on Tues night with 2 heats and a main. It works out great guys with 3300 batts work fine. When we started 4 months ago we would have about 25 or so guys show up regularly but now with only a few weeks to go in the season we get around 15 or so for GT. check out our GT points paig.



www.geocities.com/madtrashman/


----------



## Fred B

5 minutes is hard enough on the 19 turn spec motors without cooking them for another minute at the end.

You can get away with longer runs in 12th with brushless but you're out of traction at about 9 to 10 minutes. The Vette would spin the tires the whole length of the straight at the end of the run.

You can dump a 12th car in 8 minutes pretty easily...


----------



## beerbarron

Fred B said:


> 5 minutes is hard enough on the 19 turn spec motors without cooking them for another minute at the end.
> 
> You can get away with longer runs in 12th with brushless but you're out of traction at about 9 to 10 minutes. The Vette would spin the tires the whole length of the straight at the end of the run.
> 
> You can dump a 12th car in 8 minutes pretty easily...


How hot do the new brushless motors run when geared to be competitive in 19t rubber? I wonder if it runs cool enough to run it til it dumps. Anyone have experience running a brushless in 19t rubber?


----------



## kenb

beerbarron said:


> Ken, don't you guys have enough extra maH to run 60 seconds more already? What is that like 6 laps. Go brushless and that should make up for the extra laps and the money you save on brushes will buy you a new battery.


 First I needed a beter TX, ok now a brushless 4300 (roughly 19 turn) is on my event horizon. it wil pay for its self (if I can enter it) in about 1 year as spec 19 hasn't been to costly to run, after that could be bateries again...(just cant do it all at once!) I am not oposed to longer run time if no one in the group needs to buy new bateries just to accomidate the change and compete at their former level, or motor life doesnt take a hit. Why dont we test it this week and see? I realy enjoy this class cause setup and driving have been the dominating factors.... not new stuff!


----------



## Ted Flack

Seems to me the wear and tear are bad enough now, why make it worse. And, the race days are plenty long now, add a couple of minutes here and there and they will be way longer then any of us want to be at the track.


----------



## xrayrc

I've read an interesting post from Rick Hohwart on rctech in the Orion LiPo thread:

" Quote: 
Originally Posted by L.Fairtrace 
How hot was that 19turn after 15 minutes. 

Rick Hohwart:

Good question! No hotter than a 19turn after 5 minutes. There is some myth that motors will get hotter and hotter as they continue to run when in reality they will reach a certain temperature and maintain it as long as the load is not continually increasing." http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=94778&page=1&pp=40


I think it is true only when the motor is not overgeared... The 6 minutes would make the right gearing more important but the gearing may not be the same like the gearing for 5 minutes run.

Ted, tuesdays we start racing around 6:30 and we finish around 9:15-9:30 that is nowhere close to be too long.


----------



## rayhuang

Dont listen to Ted-hes just gettigng old and hes afraid if he races for 6 minutes-he might forget why hes up on the drivers stand before the race is over.

j/k Ted-nothing but respect for you!!


----------



## beerbarron

kenb said:


> First I needed a beter TX, ok now a brushless 4300 (roughly 19 turn) is on my event horizon. it wil pay for its self (if I can enter it) in about 1 year as spec 19 hasn't been to costly to run, after that could be bateries again...(just cant do it all at once!) I am not oposed to longer run time if no one in the group needs to buy new bateries just to accomidate the change and compete at their former level, or motor life doesnt take a hit. Why dont we test it this week and see? I realy enjoy this class cause setup and driving have been the dominating factors.... not new stuff!


I hear you Ken, I have a budget to live with for racing and that means I have to make what I have work. I am really anxious to try rubber some more, not sure how soon that will be though.


----------



## OvalTrucker

Oval This Saturday!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Ted Flack

rayhuang said:


> Dont listen to Ted-hes just gettigng old and hes afraid if he races for 6 minutes-he might forget why hes up on the drivers stand before the race is over.
> 
> j/k Ted-nothing but respect for you!!


 
Sure Ray pick on an old guy you young punk!!!!

I honestly don't know why we should race more than five minutes, but I would certainly go along along with the majority. Most races are won or lost fairly early unless the fast guys get wrecked and are coming back through the pack. As a matter of fact when we got the good batteries half the challenge of 12th scale went away. It use to be a challenge to make 8 minutes, it isn't now.

As far a wear and tear, it is simple, the more you run the more you wear things out. I run gas in the summer so I know all about longer races, they wear stuff out. Plus gas racing has the additional challenge of pit stops, electric won't.

Plus(back to the original point) us old guys might forget where our pit is, need to change our Depends, or fall asleep. 

Ted


----------



## John Warner

Old guy? I used to think I was one of the old guy's, but in all honestly, at my age I don't remember!


----------



## Rich Chang

Too bad we can't find the threads regarding changing TC from 4 minutes to 5 minutes. 

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul

For Everyone:

At CEFX, all TC classes will be 5 minutes. That is the standard and I don't believe in adding time to the races just because the batteries have improved.... I'm not going to go into all the reasons against longer races (I've done my soap boxing enough the last few years). 

Rich - TC (ROAR, IFMAR) has always been 5 minutes (other than 1 year at the Snowbirds).


----------



## Rich Chang

Ah, for some reason when I first started in r/c about 7 years ago I thought it used to just be 4 minutes.

-Rich


----------



## DJ1978

Just a little chime in... 
I have been contemplating 4 min qualifiers and 6 min mains. It would actually shorten the race day.


----------



## DISH

I think the decision of the judge is final...put it to rest. (was not my idea in the first place)


Josh Cyrul said:


> For Everyone:
> 
> At CEFX, all TC classes will be 5 minutes. That is the standard and I don't believe in adding time to the races just because the batteries have improved.... I'm not going to go into all the reasons against longer races (I've done my soap boxing enough the last few years).
> 
> Rich - TC (ROAR, IFMAR) has always been 5 minutes (other than 1 year at the Snowbirds).


----------



## Greg Anthony

Dish, you racing this weekend?


----------



## DISH

No Greg, I'm working Sunday. Should be there on Tuesday though.


----------



## DISH

Tim Stamper, check your PM.


----------



## NashRCracer

actually as josh said Ifmar was 5 minutes but roar didn't go to it till about 5 to 7 years ago? might have been earlier though. but I rememeber running 4 minute Roar races at the Michigan State Champs in 89. now it was 5 minutes for 12th scale oval and 8 minutes for 12th scale onroad back then and now. and most oval tracks still run 4 minute races in 10th scale but have started running 5 minutes for touring oval. someone correct me as I have been known to be wrong before. and don't forget that japan has been running 8 minute TC races for the last couple years. and have talked about going to 4cell TC


----------



## Josh Cyrul

DJ1978 said:


> Just a little chime in...
> I have been contemplating 4 min qualifiers and 6 min mains. It would actually shorten the race day.


Ok, so then all the kids or newbies need better packs just so they can make time in the mains?? Or modified and possibly 19T guys need to gear down so they can make it??


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Nash:

1/12 Oval was 5 minutes for a long time, then it was switched to 4 minute to match the 1/10 racing - I think around 2000-2001.

1/12 On-Road has always been 8 minutes.

The first ROAR Carpet Nats ever was 5 min TC and it has been ever since. Only the Snowbirds ran 4 min that I know of....

Japan went to 8 minutes, now they are back to 5 minutes but they have changed from 6 cell to 4 cell....


----------



## KE4PJO

Ok, there you have it.

Here's a question. Why is it? We spend the week waiting to go to the track, and once we're there, we in a big hurry to get done and go home?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'm never in a hurry to come back to this dungeon that is my home... Josh has had to politely ask me to leave before actually.

Tony


----------



## airborn

just to let you know.

I heard you guys where running a rubber tire 19t class and wanted to come up there and check it out on a sunday some time. That is why I even started looking at your fourm, that said we at summit have been running this class for 6 months now with 6min Q & M on a tues night with 2 Q's & 1 main starting at 7pm with 32 guys getting done at 9:30pm I dont know what the problem is. Also half the guys are new to the hobby, And do not have the high $ batts and have no problem getting 6min in. 

There are a few guys down hear that want to take a road trip and race with you guys.

seth
ps our track owner when asked about going to 6min said "hey what ever the paying custermer wants is fine with me as long as most of the guys want it."


----------



## Biff Malibu

Josh Cyrul said:


> For Everyone:
> 
> At CEFX, all TC classes will be 5 minutes. That is the standard and I don't believe in adding time to the races just because the batteries have improved.... I'm not going to go into all the reasons against longer races (I've done my soap boxing enough the last few years).
> 
> Rich - TC (ROAR, IFMAR) has always been 5 minutes (other than 1 year at the Snowbirds).


Since the owner of CEFX has already made it clear as to what format will be run, Why don't we change the subject.........
I can't imagine what more a racer could ask for. This thread could go on forever just talking about what the CEFX raceway has to offer. 
They had me at the mountain dew and cheap tires...........


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I can change the subject. At work, I have now moved off of the "hot chick" floor. I was one of 5 guys on a floor with 60 women, 90% of them on the realy, realy hot side. My new floor is 50% guys. WTF? Don't get me wrong, most of the girls on my new floor are good looking, too. Some of the talent are even in the top 5 hotest in the agency, so life didn't get too much worse for me. I'm just not use to all of these guy voices around and discussions about sports and video games and Maxim magazine. I may just miss all of the talk about weddings and shoes and new hair cuts and celebrity gossip. My Reluctant Metrosexual Credibility may be in jeopardy soon as I lose touch with the female mindset. I may start treating my wife with less respect and even start drinking beer again? What will my world come to. Please, please, please move me back to the hot chick floor!!!


----------



## OvalTrucker

I think an intervention is in order on your behalf!! LOL!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Intervention, hell, I'll send an application to get hired on his old floor! 

Keith, you race the 1/2 scale, no one will ever question your metrosexuality....


----------



## Fred B

I think Broke Back Racer should apply. The hot chicks could consider converting him as a challenge. They might evem make him a set of chaps with doilies hot glued on for style.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I can change the subject. At work, I have now moved off of the "hot chick" floor. I was one of 5 guys on a floor with 60 women, 90% of them on the realy, realy hot side. My new floor is 50% guys. WTF? Don't get me wrong, most of the girls on my new floor are good looking, too. Some of the talent are even in the top 5 hotest in the agency, so life didn't get too much worse for me. I'm just not use to all of these guy voices around and discussions about sports and video games and Maxim magazine. I may just miss all of the talk about weddings and shoes and new hair cuts and celebrity gossip. My Reluctant Metrosexual Credibility may be in jeopardy soon as I lose touch with the female mindset. I may start treating my wife with less respect and even start drinking beer again? What will my world come to. Please, please, please move me back to the hot chick floor!!!


Get me a job so I can experience the hot chic floor...even if it is delievering the mail.


----------



## airborn

OK I get it.

What Ever!

I guess no road trip.

seth


----------



## Tim Stamper

DISH said:


> Tim Stamper, check your PM.


Checked. and replied.

Timmmmmmae.


----------



## fergie

Is there road course tomorrow at CEFX? Also any 1/12th stock guys gonna be there, or is everyone over at the regionals? Might come up from Fort Wayne tomorrow if it will be worth it!


----------



## Ted Flack

fergie said:


> Is there road course tomorrow at CEFX? Also any 1/12th stock guys gonna be there, or is everyone over at the regionals? Might come up from Fort Wayne tomorrow if it will be worth it!


Sure is.

The lay-out will be new, the old one has been down for several weeks. Actually since the last oval race. Don't know for sure about 12th scale but there have been several heats every week.

Of course it will be worth it!

Ted


----------



## minidixon

I'm running 1/12th on Sunday

and Keith you will ALWAYS be the Reluctant Metrosexual


L8r
Bob


----------



## John Warner

Now that's some scary stuff right there!


----------



## beerbarron

Fred B said:


> They might evem make him a set of chaps with doilies hot glued on for style.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

The new layout is fun. See everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'll be there to see how many parts I can break... See y'all in tha mornin'.

Tony


----------



## rayhuang

Any word on a Cheap Champs at CEFX?


----------



## Tim Stamper

rayhuang said:


> Any word on a Cheap Champs at CEFX?


Ray,

We can only hope.

See ya this weekend at the Gate. Gonna come down and run some 19T TC.

l8r,

Tim


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-see ya there!!

Ray


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Ray - We are planning either a Mich State Champs or some sort of events for the coming months. I'm trying to sort out dates and stuff before I leave for Italy. Stamper (hopefully) will have some fliers for you when he comes down this weekend.

See everyone when I get back from Italy!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

ITALY! Take me with you!! I've always wanted to go to Italy... Oh well, col tempo la foglia di gelso diventa seta. Here's some important Italian for ya Josh.. Dove sono i gabinetti. Means, "where's the bathroom"

Tony


----------



## Dave L

I would like to say thank you to tim, josh, and rick for all the help that they have given me just coming into this hobby a week ago. I was wondering if their was some sort of newbie class though CEFX? I know the general answer is ask anyone for help and they will help but I have 2 boys at home and myself now getting into the hobby, but have issues with equiptment, turning the car in on corners at the right time (tring to stay off the boards), and other items?

If you guys offersomething like "newbie classes" let me know i have3 to sign up


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-good luck in Italy and I'll talk to Tim at the Grand Finale. I am sure we can get a group to come to the race from here.


----------



## oppie33

is CEFX going to be open on sat. if so, road course or oval? thanks


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yes, they'll be open and I think it's road this weekend.


----------



## rcnut51

Yes Road course this Sat. The next oval is April 15


----------



## Ted Flack

Here is a bit of crazy news...after years of saying foams are the only way to race I am actually going to try rubber tires this weekend. If there are enough cars to make a class! Hopefully the normal (did I say normal?) group of rubber tire guys will be there.

Just want to try something different. I think Bobby and I are going to go tomorrow to run a few packs to get a little practice with those rubber things. Bobby is getting ready for the Reedy race and the outdoor nationals, I just want to play.

See you all this weekend.


Ted


----------



## xrayrc

Ted,

If you still using the FK05 you might want to give a try to this:
http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/news/newsdesc.php?news_id=703&kategoria=703&Xnet_Session=f30c561a29c0539f2a172bb1ae5f6fba

I used that set up on the track and the thing is DIALED. The secret is the modified top-deck...

Peter


----------



## kenb

Ted
I'l sign up for rubber as usual sunday, maybe Mark will switch back? Erik was fast tuesday and Dave tried it and thought it was cool so there is hope!
Ken


----------



## rraden

Ted,
YGPM


----------



## kenb

What a fun race for 19 turn rubber, almost everyone held the lead for a time

well except poor Peter, to much traction!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I loved how Flack's tires were squealing like a virgin on prom night through almost every corner in the main. Great day of racing today guys! See y'all in two weeks.

Tony


----------



## westendorfy

is there a good size showing for 1/12th on tuesday nights (4-11)? I actaully got a spare 30 seconds from my basement sweatshop to come play. 
Any big races coming up?

Thanks, kev


----------



## r1sportbike

westendorfy said:


> is there a good size showing for 1/12th on tuesday nights (4-11)? I actaully got a spare 30 seconds from my basement sweatshop to come play.
> Any big races coming up?
> 
> Thanks, kev


Yes, usually a complete heat of 1/12th on Tuesdays. I don't usually come on Tuesdays, but I will this week because no Easter Sunday racing. I'm sure others are thinking the same.


----------



## kenb

westendorfy said:


> is there a good size showing for 1/12th on tuesday nights (4-11)? I actaully got a spare 30 seconds from my basement sweatshop to come play.
> Any big races coming up?
> 
> Thanks, kev


There is a "state champs" on the 23rd with a practice day on the layout on the 22nd


----------



## Xpressman

kenb said:


> What a fun race for 19 turn rubber, almost everyone held the lead for a time
> 
> well except poor Peter, to much traction!


Sounds like fun...maybe I need to try and rewind the land missle.

Brian


----------



## Fred B

Xpressman said:


> Sounds like fun...maybe I need to try and rewind the land missle.
> 
> Brian


REwind in 19 turn? That explains a lot


----------



## Xpressman

Fred B said:


> REwind in 19 turn? That explains a lot


Ask Ted about what happened when I ran it last. When they say it is the fastest right before it blows up...well they ain't kiddin.


----------



## rickardracing

What's this about a race on the 23rd? Anyone have any info?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

1st annual Michigan Carpet champs... Practice on the 22nd, 3 quals and a main on the 23rd. $20 a class I think. NO handouts for stock class.

Tony


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Can I race the Corvette body in 1/12th scale at the MI champs?


----------



## Rich Chang

I will if you do. And, if I get to race with my 19-turn.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hmmmm....


----------



## rayhuang

I am planning on making the Champs. My wife-now she might have something to say about that!!! I hope some GAyTERS make it too.

Ray


----------



## Z.Hallett

any flyers available? where is it to be held?


----------



## rayhuang

Tim Stamper created and brought flyers to the Gate for us last weekend.


----------



## Z.Hallett

so where is it?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Z. it's at CEFX Raceway, 5717 E. Executive Dr., Westland, MI. 48185. Call (734)722-7479 for details.


----------



## Z.Hallett

thank you RcCzarOfOld. i plan to be there. what classes will there be?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Stock, mod and 19t TC and stock and mod 1/12th for sure. Possibly some rubber tire TC classes. Not positive. Give them a call after 2pm tomorrow and they'll let ya know for sure.

Tony


----------



## kenb

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Stock, mod and 19t TC and stock and mod 1/12th for sure. Possibly some rubber tire TC classes. Not positive. Give them a call after 2pm tomorrow and they'll let ya know for sure.
> 
> Tony


I signed up for 19 turn rubber... my favorite
maybe Mark? Erik Ted? Dish.... Boby as rubber mod? (we let him run in 19 turn, he goes by so fast its no trouble at all)


----------



## davidl

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Can I race the Corvette body in 1/12th scale at the MI champs?


No, it's not approved. (sarc)


----------



## cookie

*19 Turn Blues*

Speaking of 19 turn, is the state champs going to be 19 turn spec motors only. No adjustable enbell 19 turns or brushless motors, in spec 19 turn. Because I do not consider them being legal 19 turn motors in spec class. If were going to allow brushless and adjustable 19 turns, should elemenate 19 turn spec and just call it modified and be done with it. Because they do not allow adjustable timing motors in stock or brushless in stock according to ROAR rules. The reason I am asking is because the line being 19 turn spec is getting real obscure and the line should be more defined and what is not.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I don't think it's 19T spec. The SS4300 brushless IS allowed in the 19T class, all other brushless systems will be put in Mod classes. I don't know if it's locked timing, machine wound only for 19T, or if it's any 19T motor. For that, you'll have to call the store to find out for sure.


----------



## Barry Z

For 'club' racing I don't care if 19t adjustable and brushless runs along side of 19t spec. . For competitive racing, i.e. state champs, then 19t spec should be in its own class. 
My $0.02

I feel the same about stock.
I guess that makes it $0.04 !


----------



## Ted Flack

The Flyer said 19t rubber, I don't recall seeing 19t foam but I am sure if there are enough people there will be a 19t foam class.

I agree with Barry, almost. There are plenty of 19t non-adjustable motors to run. I would certainly not like to see only one type motor being legal, in other words a "spec motor".

Ted


----------



## Tim Stamper

If anyone needs the flyer, PM me. It's too large to post here.

You can also e-mail me through here and i will send it out. It's a little over 600k.

19T foam is on there. It's listed as 19T Sedan. I dropped off over 100 forms at CEFX and about 50 forms at the Gate.

I don't think it would be an issue running 19T and brushless 4300 together.

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti

is there a rubber class that everyone is running?


----------



## rayhuang

I "think" my wife said its OK for me to go........I "think", I just never know anymore......

I guess I need to borrow Chicky's spare car again...


----------



## Tim Stamper

Keith Billanti said:


> is there a rubber class that everyone is running?


19T rubber.

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti

is there a spec tire?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Keith, everyone runs either CS27's or the RP30's. I thought about running 19T rubber myself, but I just got the foam setup nailed and really don't know if I want to change it just yet...


----------



## cookie

*19 Turn Blues*

Okay guys,
Alittle bit more on the 19 turns. Read some of the replys and some of the gest of what I am reading is that some of you think its okay to run brushless with 19 turn brush motors. But I know there are a lot of you who would not like it if you had to run in stock...and I don't mean Stock 12 scale either! As far as I am concerned at the State Championships if there is going to be a 19 turn foam tire class, not everyone has a brushless 4300 or a brushless system. And I know most of the guys that have brushless systems, also own brushed systems and some of the guys who are running brushless systems also own 19 turn motors and should be willing to run those at the State Championship just to keep everything fair and end this wintertime arguement between brushless and brush motors. The summertime should give most of the guys that want to run brushless systems time to purchase one through the summer. So there will be more people to run 4300 and open brushless as a class indoors next winter. Hopefully this will end some of the contraversy not intending to ruffle any feathers, but I have been racing for 27 years and this is the worst arguement I have seen drug out over motors that guys want to run. Lets put our heads together and decide what we are going to run...Brush or Brushless? Because on a brushless motor it does not say 19 turn spec! Have a day guys! 
:hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Keith Billanti

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Keith, everyone runs either CS27's or the RP30's. I thought about running 19T rubber myself, but I just got the foam setup nailed and really don't know if I want to change it just yet...



Great to hear your liking the car! What are you running for a setup?

Keith


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

KB, I'm running the BK carpet nats setup from the losi site with a few tweaks. It had too much steering for my tastes so I added a sway bar to the front end and it's great now. For me anyway..  It goes exactly where I want it to... I just need to learn where to want it to go :?

Tony


----------



## Ted Flack

cookie said:


> Okay guys,
> Alittle bit more on the 19 turns. Read some of the replys and some of the gest of what I am reading is that some of you think its okay to run brushless with 19 turn brush motors. But I know there are a lot of you who would not like it if you had to run in stock...and I don't mean Stock 12 scale either! As far as I am concerned at the State Championships if there is going to be a 19 turn foam tire class, not everyone has a brushless 4300 or a brushless system. And I know most of the guys that have brushless systems, also own brushed systems and some of the guys who are running brushless systems also own 19 turn motors and should be willing to run those at the State Championship just to keep everything fair and end this wintertime arguement between brushless and brush motors. The summertime should give most of the guys that want to run brushless systems time to purchase one through the summer. So there will be more people to run 4300 and open brushless as a class indoors next winter. Hopefully this will end some of the contraversy not intending to ruffle any feathers, but I have been racing for 27 years and this is the worst arguement I have seen drug out over motors that guys want to run. Lets put our heads together and decide what we are going to run...Brush or Brushless? Because on a brushless motor it does not say 19 turn spec! Have a day guys!
> :hat: :hat: :hat:


I sure haven't noticed "the worst arguement I have seen drug out over motors that guys want to run" and I am there almost every race day. All I heard is a few guys who want to run brushless and the guys that run 19t motors said OK. Just a bunch of guys having fun. No big deal in my opinion, they do perform amost the same and the brushless is way less work. Actually I think a well tuned 19t is faster, they were at the NOVAK race.

I don't understand your comment about stock sedan. Is somebody running brushless in stock sedan?

By the way, the only reason this gets talked about here is there are a bunch of people, like me, that don't feel like going to the hobby room so we get our daily dose of R/C racing reading the internet.

Ted


----------



## beerbarron

What's the schedule this weekend- Friday, Saturday??? Sunday is closed right?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Friday - Stadium, Saturday - A bunch of people that can't turn right  and closed on Easter Sunday.


----------



## reilly

Oh and to clear it up some any brushless speedo can be used as long as the 
motor is the novak 4300. :thumbsup: 

James


----------



## DISH

James, Dave, Memo...thanks for the help with the Xray parts Tuesday. I appreciate it.


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> The Flyer said 19t rubber, I don't recall seeing 19t foam but I am sure if there are enough people there will be a 19t foam class.
> 
> I agree with Barry, almost. There are plenty of 19t non-adjustable motors to run. I would certainly not like to see only one type motor being legal, in other words a "spec motor".
> 
> Ted


Sorry I didn't mean it to sound like that, " only one type of motor being legal ". Actually what bothers me is that there are so many 19t motors out there that if your not careful you could buy a motor that you think is a fixed timing motor and end up buying a hand wound hemi wrap adjustable timing oval motor that designed to kill. What's wrong with that ? Well nothing if you run oval or just bash around. What concerns me is if that neat little arm finds it's way into a C2 can and run in TC. You can't compete against that. I have seen that very thing happen. It was at a club race level so no big deal. Now if something like that happened at a more competitive race and I lost to that type of motor ........ well on second thought maybe I DID mean just one type of motor for spec 19t.
End of rant ....... I feel better now.


----------



## cookie

*19 Turn Blues*

Thanks Ted for your comments. I feel alot like you do about this whole situation. I'm there almost every Sunday also, and I'm still hearing people cry about the difference in motors. My comment about stock is-they are fixed timeing motors, and nobody wants them, because they are brushless in their class. I feel the same about spec 19 motors, regardless wheather 19 turn is faster or not. Everybody likes the brushless motors, but they just do not like them is stock sudan, so they want to push them into 19 turn spec where they really don't belong. If these guys like their brushless motors so much and want to run them so bad, create their own class and get them out of 19 turn. So that people that sit around me will stop thier bitching about them. Just my oppion, But my oppion never really means much!! : :wave: 


cookie


----------



## Tim Stamper

cookie said:


> Thanks Ted for your comments. I feel alot like you do about this whole situation. I'm there almost every Sunday also, and I'm still hearing people cry about the difference in motors. My comment about stock is-they are fixed timeing motors, and nobody wants them, because they are brushless in their class. I feel the same about spec 19 motors, regardless wheather 19 turn is faster or not. Everybody likes the brushless motors, but they just do not like them is stock sudan, so they want to push them into 19 turn spec where they really don't belong. If these guys like their brushless motors so much and want to run them so bad, create their own class and get them out of 19 turn. So that people that sit around me will stop thier bitching about them. Just my oppion, But my oppion never really means much!! : :wave:
> 
> 
> cookie


your opinion means a lot Cook. If enough 4300's show up for Sedan, I'm sure that something can be worked out. I own pretty much every type of 19T out there and I really don't care what I race against. Just show up, bring what you have, and have fun. Personally, I will be running either the integy 19 or checkpoint 19. Locked timing is the only rule that i'm gonna push for. Maybe i'll sneak by the guys that wanna run brushless and crank the timing down when they're not looking.

Tim


----------



## kevinm

I also find that post confusing. I don't think anyone suggested running brushless in stock class. The performance of the 4300 is WAAAY above stock. Anyway, just to add information for the debate (or maybe fuel for the fire), I'm attaching some actual dyno data from 19-turns and the Novak 4300 brushless. Even though dyno data doesn't always translate directly to on-track performance, it does show that the two completely different motor types put out the same horsepower (watts) on 6 cells.


----------



## Tim Stamper

The big difference is no fade at the end of the run and NO WORRIES dumping in 5 minutes.

If I had a GTB that didn't blow up, I would be running it instead of changing brushes every 3 runs.

Tim


----------



## cookie

*19 Turn Blues*

Thanks for your comment Tim. And to answer your question Kevin, Tim already said it. Brushless motors don't fall off, and the comment about the brushless motors wanting to be run in stock. They did earlier in the year, and the stock guys did not want them in their. 19 turn guys weren't asked if they could run with them or not. At least I wasn't asked and it would have been nice if I had been. But as far as I am concerned that's in the past and I hope the future that they can clear this contriverse up. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. It would have been nice to have been asked, hopefully there is enough brushless 43hundreds and other brushless to have their own class next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


cookie


----------



## Tim Stamper

From the sound of things, there will be plenty of 4300's there. They might want to be in their own class before things start up anyways.

I just gotta complain about them at the race if they out qualify me, but if I out qualify them, i'm gonna point and blow rasberries at them. (j/k about the complain part)

This is just a glorified club race with bowling trophies. If anyone wants some, I have 25-30 just sitting in a box in the spare bedroom.

We have had a couple people run 4300's in 19T and I doubt anyone could point them out on the track if you didn't see the car with the shell off.

Who knows..... I am getting faster and faster with my Integy 19T. I can pull off some 9.8's and need to step it up a bit to hit 9.4's before the track changes next weekend.


See everyone soon.

HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## kevinm

We've been running them together at Grand Rapids this year, and the only way to tell them apart on the track is that the brushless motors sound different. After yesterday's race, it's clear to me that the race winner will be the person with the best handling car, NOT the most motor. I'm pretty sure I could have loaned my 4300 system (out of my 6th place car) to the TQ driver and he would still have been the eventual winner.

Since you've apparently been running them together with 19 turns at CEFX, I gotta ask: How many A Main winners had 19 turns, and how many had brushless? And also, how many times was the winner's name a surprise?


----------



## Tim Stamper

kevinm said:


> We've been running them together at Grand Rapids this year, and the only way to tell them apart on the track is that the brushless motors sound different. After yesterday's race, it's clear to me that the race winner will be the person with the best handling car, NOT the most motor. I'm pretty sure I could have loaned my 4300 system (out of my 6th place car) to the TQ driver and he would still have been the eventual winner.
> 
> Since you've apparently been running them together with 19 turns at CEFX, I gotta ask: How many A Main winners had 19 turns, and how many had brushless? And also, how many times was the winner's name a surprise?


Brushless 4300 in 19T Sedan has not won as of yet. Even though before my meltdown I was able to pull equal laps in practice as the fastest brushed 19T cars. It blew up before I was able to race it though. It took out a reciever, cooked a motor, destroyed a chassis, and charred a battery pack. Not to mention that it's been months and I still have breathing problems.

Mod 12th is pretty much all brushless now.

It's rediculous that they are allowed to run with stock 12th, I think the 4300 is a good 19T alternative.

Tim


----------



## rayhuang

Just want to be sure we can sign up for classes Sunday morning (23rd) for the Champs?


----------



## Monti007

So is the race this weekend a one day deal now? If so it looks like I will be making the trip!

-Monti-


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yeah Monti, it's a one day deal. Track is open for practice on Saturday and 3 heats and the mains on Sunday. Drive on up and have a great day of racing at a top notch facility.

Tony


----------



## Xpressman

Monti007 said:


> So is the race this weekend a one day deal now? If so it looks like I will be making the trip!
> 
> -Monti-


I remember what happened the last time you visited the great state of MI for a race (Oval Regionals), 10 t-plates and a rule protest later you were shot gun in the A. Good thing you don't use t-plates for on-road.


----------



## r1sportbike

*Raceday Signup. . .*



rayhuang said:


> Just want to be sure we can sign up for classes Sunday morning (23rd) for the Champs?


You can sign up on Sunday morning. there is plenty of pit space available.


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks r1sportbike!!


----------



## kenb

Hey Dish
You missed it! I ran my new 4300 brushless tonught! drives just like the reedy. and yes, Erick is still faster (he got into the 9's) with brushed, but he broke in the main.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yeah and Ken broke ME in the main. It was all a part of his master plan for a flawless victory...


----------



## kevinm

So what's the official verdict on the 4300 in 19-turn class for this weekend? (So far I've heard everybody's opinion _except _Josh's.)


----------



## DISH

Check Erik's motor!!! (just kidding) I raced Larrys Friday, so I took Tuesday off. Be there next week. Yer liking that brushless huh? Why do you gotta keep hackin' all the other racers Ken? :>}





kenb said:


> Hey Dish
> You missed it! I ran my new 4300 brushless tonught! drives just like the reedy. and yes, Erick is still faster (he got into the 9's) with brushed, but he broke in the main.


----------



## kenb

Josh said to me, tuesday, that 4300 motors could run in 19 turn class. Of course I was talking about rubber 19 but.....

Dish, Erik is good enough to break by him self, I didn't have to help him!

I realy like the brushless, Erik was a bit faster but my motor will be the same next week! maybe not quit up to the top power level but close enough for me,... and its not going to need a lot of work to stay there! it real felt like my reedy motors after I found the gear. The gear that would let me keep up with Erik ( at least down the straight) is about a 3 minute thermal shutdown! one tooth less is a 6 minute shutdown


----------



## rayhuang

What time will doors open Sunday? Just need to plan what time to wake up and get on the road.


----------



## scottwk1

9:00. Racing is suppose to start at noon.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Here's a crappy scan of the flyer with all of the info. It can only be 50k to post it here, so it's kinda small.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## kevinm

What's the saturday practice schedule?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Saturday is 10am to 9pm, $10 to practice all day long.


----------



## KE4PJO

How about some results.


----------



## rayhuang

Stock sedan TQ and Win to Chris Goetz (An absolute crushing of everyone).
Stock 12th TQ and win to Chuck Lonergan-though he raced a full 8 minutes with Walt for the win.
19t rubber TQ and win to Bobby Flack
19t foam TQ and win to Dave Johnson
Mod 12th TQ and win to Josh Cyrul.

Did I miss any classes? 

Great facility guys and a nice smooth track!! Thanks for having us!


----------



## NashRCracer

hey darryl it was skeen, me, you, TJ and scott oh wait you meant at CEFX


----------



## KE4PJO

"Nashcrasher" Ya, but you knew I was there.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Word*

Thanks Josh. Great race on a nice smooth track. << I am jealous of that for sure. I think alot of the classes were wrapped up pretty securely by those who TQ'ed. Great race in Stock Sedan between Trandell and Wise. I wanted to watch that one so badly. Gotta love a sedan main that has 5 different chassis makes in it! 

Schumacher - Yokomo - Xray - HPI - Corally

I hope some of you can make it out our way (Cleveland) in a few months for Vegas preparation. 

- Chris -


----------



## Monti007

I just wanted to say congrats to Josh on his track. I had a blast and I look forward to going up again. Take care.

-Monti-


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

foam would be parma cyan/magenta or jaco double pink/double pink orange, rubber would be either cs27's or rp30's.

Tony


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Josh Hope you don't miond me butting in here by 
We are having Big Trophy race In Soo St Marie Mi on May 6th and practice on May 5th at 6pm It will be at the Big bear arena Just across from The Kewadin Casino
Here is a link to the flyer 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=28863

Please feel free to e-mail me if you anybody has any ? 
We will be running Stock TC and 4300 TC all Foam tires 
If you are planning on going Please LMK 
Josh Maybe you and Angel can go and make a weekend of it Would be fun to have you up there as we are having a True Unlimited Pan car class 
I hear of specail bodies being made and ppl setting up 6 cell cars with 4.5 motors 

This is also our Last race ever for the EUP R/C club as we don't have enough interest in the Soo to keep it running So if you guys can make it Come up and help us send off the club with a Bang 


Also if anybody has Randy Braggs E-mail or user name please LM K too 

Thanks


----------



## cor4101

*New to CEFX*

Hello all,

Just wanted to drop a not and say how thrilled i was visting CEFX today. The guy up front (very sorry should have introduced myslef and asked his name) was a great help and Josh found a servo horn that i wasn't able to find before! Look forward to racing on friday nights and saturdays, the place was just incredible! 

Dave :wave:


----------



## Ted Flack

So, what is going on? Last week I was out of town (again) this week I didn't get out of work in time.


How is the crowd, who won, etc.

Ted


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Ted, Sunday was a light turn out. 19t rubber was the big heat, (4 or 5 racers I think) a couple in stock foam and 3 in 12th. Tuesday was light also with 19t rubber the big heat with 5 racers. 2 in stock foam. Rubber is fun, bring Bobby with you Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I will be down this Sunday.
I hope there is enough racers for 19t foam.
-Fred


----------



## DISH

Barry Z said:


> Hey Ted, Sunday was a light turn out. 19t rubber was the big heat, (4 or 5 racers I think) a couple in stock foam and 3 in 12th. Tuesday was light also with 19t rubber the big heat with 5 racers. 2 in stock foam. Rubber is fun, bring Bobby with you Sunday.


Imagine that! And you thought rubbers were just for stoppin' the tadpoles!


----------



## Tim Stamper

knapster said:


> Andrew and I will be down this Sunday.
> I hope there is enough racers for 19t foam.
> -Fred


Add me and that's 3 entries.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

DISH said:


> Imagine that! And you thought rubbers were just for stoppin' the tadpoles!


fond .... distant.... memories.....


----------



## kenb

rubber is more consistantly reliable than foam


DISH said:


> Imagine that! And you thought rubbers were just for stoppin' the tadpoles!


----------



## Keith Billanti

Been a while since I posted.. and even longer since I have been at CEFX.. just wondering how every thing is going?

I will be comming up semi-regularly soon after my daughter is born... any day now..

Gotta pick up my CRL trophy too!

Hope all is well!

Keith


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'll make sure to get your CRL trophy over to CEFX this weekend.


----------



## rraden

Who plans on racing Tuesday night?


----------



## kenb

I'll be there for 19 turn...er 4300 rubber
Ken


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I may be there as a rolling roadblock for 19 rubber and for 19 foam.

Tony


----------



## Barry Z

rraden said:


> Who plans on racing Tuesday night?


 ...that's my plan ... Hey Ted, are you going to make it ?


----------



## Fred B

I may make an appearance for 19 turn.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Racing.... no

Annoying racers on the mic.... Yes 

Se ya's there.

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti

i was totally thinking of comming tonight but i got hosed at work and didnt get out till 530.

maybe next week.
KB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Timmay - I hear that I am going to have to show up at your house with my truck and trailer and a couple of Reillys to pick up a BMW. Is bringing that thing back to my garage the only way it will be getting fixed?


----------



## Ted Flack

Barry Z said:


> ...that's my plan ... Hey Ted, are you going to make it ?


Hey Barry,

Nope I will not be able to make it yesterday.

Ted


----------



## J FAST

Will the track be open this Sat or will he be closed both days?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
Are you thinking of going and working on a ruber tire set-up?
If so, We might be down for that.
-Fred


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Closed? I didn't hear anything about them closing for Mother's Day.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Tim Stamper, clear out your pms gomez...


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> Hey Barry,
> 
> Nope I will not be able to make it yesterday.
> 
> Ted



Hey, skip those meetings and have some fun !


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Tim Stamper, clear out your pms gomez...


Cleared..


I am only allowed 25 PM's. I cleared out 5.

Tim


----------



## J FAST

Yea- sounds good! Let me know if your going. Jesse


----------



## Josh Cyrul

The track will be open on Mother's Day!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

My Momma said I could go, so i'll be there.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I will be there as well. Saying, "Tim, can I borrow...." "Tim, can you cut this..." "Tim, can you set my car up for me..?" And the ever popular, "Can I drive it now Josh?"

Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper

I didn't notice it, but I got reply #1000. Not too bad for a 4.25 month old track.

See ya's tomorrow and Sunday. Gonna be a fixture at the track until Vegas.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Will you be a functional fixture? Like, can I hang my coat on you?

See ya Sunday Timmayyyy


----------



## kenb

Looks like a roof day
See you all(?) in a bit
Ken


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yeah see ya in a few Ken, going to be walking out there door here in about 10.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse, Andrew and I had alot of fun Saturday.
We just worked on our rubber tire set ups
We were thinking that it would be fun if there were a Saturday summer carpet racing series, Foam and rubber classes. 
Also we could stay over and race the club racers from time to time.
Anyone else?
By the way the hobby shop in looking very nice.
-Fred K


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

knapster said:


> Jesse, Andrew and I had alot of fun Saturday.
> We just worked on our rubber tire set ups
> We were thinking that it would be fun if there were a Saturday summer carpet racing series, Foam and rubber classes.
> Also we could stay over and race the club racers from time to time.
> Anyone else?
> By the way the hobby shop in looking very nice.
> -Fred K


I would definitely take part in a saturday series. Count me in for sure on that one.

The shop looks excellent! Great job Josh and everyone.

Tony


----------



## J FAST

What time does racing start tuesday, I think I might come down to run rubber 19


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Jessie, usually about 6 to 6:30ish... I'm hoping to be there tomorrow as well.

Tony


----------



## scottwk1

I'm planning on making it.. I hope to get out of work early enough to make it myself!

Scott


----------



## Promatchracer

Anymore Oval racing going to be going on 
LMK


----------



## Fred Knapp

Anyone interested in 19turn rubber for Saturday?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Fred, I'll run 19 rubber with ya. I'll bring both cars and run 19 rubber and stock sedan. See ya saturday.

Tony


----------



## kennywiz

Still racing on Sunday?
What's the turnout like?


----------



## Denney

Fred - I won't be able to make it this weekend, but I'm planning on next Saturday (19T Rubber). What's the Saturday schedule?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred - I won't be able to make it this weekend, but I'm planning on next Saturday (19T Rubber). What's the Saturday schedule?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


Great,
10:00am till 9:00pm
I think racing starts around 5:00pm if there is enough intrest.


----------



## Denney

I'll convince Jason to come along, maybe a few others...we'll have enough to race.

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well thats five of us so far for 19t rubber on a Saturday.
Anyone else?


----------



## kennywiz

Again...

Sunday?
Turnout?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Sundays have been pretty light lately. With last week being mother's day and all. Plus, a lot of guys will be at Lazer this week. Then Next week is memorial weekend...


----------



## Fred Knapp

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Sundays have been pretty light lately. With last week being mother's day and all. Plus, a lot of guys will be at Lazer this week. Then Next week is memorial weekend...


This past Saturday was light as well but those of us that were there had fun.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thanks for coming out Fred, Andrew and Jesse.

If there is enough interest, i'm sure that racing could resume on Saturdays. A few more people would have to show up though.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

CEFX is going to be hosting a Saturday points series for onroad starting in June.

It will run from June 10th to August 19th twice a month. It is a best 5 of 7 series.

Classes, based on attendance, 3 racers make a class.
Stock, 19T and Mod sedan, Stock and Mod 1/12th, 19T rubber tire sedan, Mini, etc...

Race dates:
June 10th
June 17th
July 1st
July 8th
July 22nd
August 5th
August 19th

Top 3 in all classes earn CEFX dollars useable towards track time or in store product.


----------



## cor4101

A points series sounds great, the only problem i have is the smell from the traction dope, any chance you'd drop the paragon? I really like the track, i just don't want to have a headache and then have to drive home. If not for that i'd be there instead of elsewhere on saturdays.


----------



## Fred Knapp

RcCzarOfOld said:


> CEFX is going to be hosting a Saturday points series for onroad starting in June.
> 
> It will run from June 10th to August 19th twice a month. It is a best 5 of 7 series.
> 
> Classes, based on attendance, 3 racers make a class.
> Stock, 19T and Mod sedan, Stock and Mod 1/12th, 19T rubber tire sedan, Mini, etc...
> 
> Race dates:
> June 10th
> June 17th
> July 1st
> July 8th
> July 22nd
> August 5th
> August 19th
> 
> Top 3 in all classes earn CEFX dollars useable towards track time or in store product.


Andrew and I are down for that.


cor4101 said:


> A points series sounds great, the only problem i have is the smell from the traction dope, any chance you'd drop the paragon? I really like the track, i just don't want to have a headache and then have to drive home. If not for that i'd be there instead of elsewhere on saturdays.


Maybe we could get Josh to open that big overhead door to keep some fresh air circulating for you?
Just a thought.
-Fred


----------



## cor4101

Opening the door would help tremendously and probably I'm not the only one who gets headaches from it. Of course if it rains hard to open the door lol.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Personally, I love the smell of paragon. If I haven't been able to make it to the track for a while, I'll crack open the can every now and then and take a wiff...  But yeah, it does get a bit strong at times.


----------



## Fred Knapp

cor4101 said:


> Opening the door would help tremendously and probably I'm not the only one who gets headaches from it. Of course if it rains hard to open the door lol.


Another thing to keep in mind.
I do'nt expect to see an overflowing crowed until the fall season although it would be great and with those types of turn outs at times I will agree the fumes can become abit much but it does'nt seem to bother me so much.
I guess I really do'nt see paragon being much of a problem for this series.
I'm guessing that rubber will be the biggest class and the sauce of choice is probably traction action which has hardly any odor.


----------



## cor4101

Here's a thought, would it be possible to vent the back area once a week, just to cut down on the linger affect? Am i the only person who's bothered by the smell? I could buy that i have a bit of a sensitive nose, strong odors affect me in odd ways sometimes.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Paragon usually is a pain when the place is packed. I also get headaches from the odor, but since the turnout is light, no headaches. 2 Tylenol's take care of the headache when traffic is heavy.

The largest class for the past month has been rubber tire, like Fred said, so traction action and other compounds have been used instead. I think 1 or 2 drivers weekly have been using ground effects with foam tires.

Come on by and if it is a problem, let them know at the track and i'm sure something can be done to accomidate you. 

I will be there directing the race tomorrow so if you have an issue with the paragon, let someone know.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'll be puting in an appearance tomorrow. Is it still just the one rubber tire class (19T)? Or are they running a mod class too?


----------



## walterhenderson

I myself have had more of a problem with jack the gripper( or should I say Nongripper), as far as headaches go!


----------



## cor4101

I will try to get out there sometime soon, right now weekeday nights are not working for me and with the parking lot racing here in Lansing on this Saturday, I won't be out until sunday at the earliest, and depending on weather I was thinking of checking out Lazer this weekend. So if it rains i'll be in on Sunday this week lol. I'm sure it can all be worked out, might just have to take some advil before and after or something along that lines, sadly tylenol and I don't get along very well.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Bay doors are open today!!! We will be opening them from time to time to air the place out and to cool things down if it's toasty inside. Also, if we have enough people out and it's really hot, we do have airconditioning back there to keep everyone cool!!! I have no problem using it but I won't if there's only a few people there.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Here's a bunch of fliers for the summer time!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great, problem solved.

Sounds like a fun series. Maybe some of the people that are planning on Vages this year will join in to help prepare for it.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Later on, we will be making fliers for an IIC Warm-Up. I spoke with Scotty and he gave us the go-ahead to hold a warm-up race. Look for that around the middle to end of August!!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Well, the first race of the Tuesday night series didn't have a stellar turnout, but there was some good racin on the track. Y'all need to keep the equipment in the car and make it out next week.

Ken, I can still go up another 4 teeth before I even have to think about thermalling. 

Tim, thanks for runnin the races and runnin to Mickey D's

See y'all next week!


----------



## Fred Knapp

With all the rain projected for this weekend things may pick up abit.
See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Oval racing tomorrow Fred so I won't be there. The saturday series starts next week and I'll certainly be there then for some 19T rubber.

Tony


----------



## Fred Knapp

Crap, I forgot about that. 
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Allthough I could race touring car oval, hmmm!


----------



## kevinm

Fred - Come over to Lansing. It's outdoor season and the Weather Channel says only a 30% chance of scattered showers (with a 40% chance they're right).


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kevin, I did'nt know that they where running.


----------



## kevinm

Nick's racing on saturday this time so some of the Lansing crowd can go to Lazer on sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - Come over to Lansing. It's outdoor season and the Weather Channel says only a 30% chance of scattered showers (with a 40% chance they're right).


Not sure how to calculate it, but it rained!


----------



## scottwk1

I believe if it rained it's a 100% chance that it did!


----------



## kevinm

knapster said:


> Not sure how to calculate it, but it rained!


Fred - You should've followed me to Grand Blanc. No real rain, maybe 1 minute of sprinkles. It didn't even delay any races.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Skies were clear in CEFX. No rain and a good day of racing. Why go anywhere else?

There have always been TC's running on the OVAL. You guys should have come down.

Tim


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, we had a good time today Tim. 
Josh's grip it and rip it layout is fun, just need to get a little better using the bakes on the hair pins with mod rubber.


----------



## beerbarron

I plan on racing this week, after a month off, and would like to know if anyone is planning on running Tuesday? I really could use a little track time and I can run foam or rubber.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'll be there tomorrow running 19T rubber. I believe Mr. Bates will be there as well as Dwight. Might have a couple peeps from Lazer coming out too. Should be a decent turnout. Now I just need to maintain my 2nd place in the points and all will be good with the world. 

Tony


----------



## kenb

Planning on it!
Ken


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> I'll be there tomorrow running 19T rubber. I believe Mr. Bates will be there as well as Dwight. Might have a couple peeps from Lazer coming out too. Should be a decent turnout. Now I just need to maintain my 2nd place in the points and all will be good with the world.
> 
> Tony


You only have to turn 4 times on the current layout, so I don't think it will be too hard to get around the track.

Josh wanted to setup a track that is similar to Italy, so it means a lot of HP! Bring your good stuff.

Tim


----------



## Z.Hallett

ENDURO RACE SERIES
we at blackswamp were thinking of doing an enduro race this summer!

i was thinking about the enduro race. we could do 3 man teams with a three hour race. it could be a three race series btw blackswamp, lazer and cefx. the team would have 3 cars, one car per driver. same body style and paint scheme. stock motors batt. limit at 3800 or 4200 mAh. 

open for discussion. start talkin! 

we at blackswamp are curuios to as if you at cefx would be willing to suppport an enduro race, as well as hold one of the races.
any input is welcomed.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like we will have a sizable crew coming down for the Saturday point series.
Should be fun.


----------



## cor4101

Would love to get there this weekend, have family in will try to make it next week!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Good night of racing tonight. The new layout is certainly brutal if you're not on your game, but very fast. Turnout was a lot better for 19T rubber. Hopefully we can keep with the upward trend. Y'all need to keep your stuff in the car and come on out after work.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Now here's a scary thought.. I just got a 1/12th scale today.  Can't wait to see how bad I can tear it up on saturday.

See y'all there!

Tony


----------



## kenb

Ill be around for a while saturday cant stay real late, but can put in some 4300 rubber runs and add to the turnout!
Ken


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Fun night of racing tonight. First time driving a 1/12th in at least 15 years. I forgot how much fun those little things can be... I just have to play with the setup on it a bit and I think I could be one of the fast guys!

I HATE Take Off's rims... Anyone know of a high nylon content rim that will flex instead of blowing the center out every time you lightly tap a board dead on at 30mph? 

Tony


----------



## kenb

Even my "unbroken" wheels have cracks in the spoke (inside) roots where they meet the hex socket allowing the dish to flex more. the old style spoked wheel were much more durable, i have several sets that are still good
Ken


----------



## kevinm

I got some CS27s from Sheldon's Hobbies mounted on someone's spoked rims (Speedmind maybe?). They seem to be durable so far.


----------



## xrayrc

I've ordered the same... and found out that they are CS-22-s (it is written on the tire). I'm going to send them back.    
Take a look at the packaging, two stickers one says cs-22 the other says cs-27: http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=144998

Schumacher said that they have never imported anything that looked like that...
Lesson learned: no more business with sheldon

The latest RP and CS premounts' rims has some different material. They changed it because of the lot of complaints they've got:
"At our request Take Off changes the rim material from ABS to High Impact Nylon. The new rim is made from a new mold that was resized to take into account the greater shrinkage of nylon while cooling. We have measured the new rims and dimensionally they are identical to the old ABS rim. The are just as round and straight as the old rim.

We had the material changed due to complaints of ABS rims cracking during crashes. You can beat the new rims with a hammer and they wont break.

The nylon rims are also 1-2/10ths per lap faster than the old rims 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adrian Martinez
Sales Manager
Schumacher USA
[email protected] "

Also the Hudy/Xray rims can take some serious abuse


----------



## BIGG-K

Anyone need a set of mounted cs-27s or rp-30s? I have a set of both. I'll let them go for 30 bucks a set. They,re still in the packages. [email protected]


----------



## kenb

So how can you tell when looking at a package, which rims are in there?
Ken



xrayrc said:


> I've ordered the same... and found out that they are CS-22-s (it is written on the tire). I'm going to send them back.
> Take a look at the packaging, two stickers one says cs-22 the other says cs-27: http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=144998
> 
> Schumacher said that they have never imported anything that looked like that...
> Lesson learned: no more business with sheldon
> 
> The latest RP and CS premounts' rims has some different material. They changed it because of the lot of complaints they've got:
> "At our request Take Off changes the rim material from ABS to High Impact Nylon. The new rim is made from a new mold that was resized to take into account the greater shrinkage of nylon while cooling. We have measured the new rims and dimensionally they are identical to the old ABS rim. The are just as round and straight as the old rim.
> 
> We had the material changed due to complaints of ABS rims cracking during crashes. You can beat the new rims with a hammer and they wont break.
> 
> The nylon rims are also 1-2/10ths per lap faster than the old rims
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Adrian Martinez
> Sales Manager
> Schumacher USA
> [email protected] "
> 
> Also the Hudy/Xray rims can take some serious abuse


----------



## Tim Stamper

kenb said:


> So how can you tell when looking at a package, which rims are in there?
> Ken


New rims are slightly translucent. I'll show ya tomorrow at the track if you need to see some.

Tim


----------



## xrayrc

I've bought a set of CS-27 at Larry's the other day which I believe has the new rims in it. As Tim said, the new rims are slightly translucent - easy to tell.


----------



## Tim Stamper

I have both wheels at home. I'll bring 'em with me tomorrow.


tim


----------



## kevinm

I just received 4 sets of tires from them and got exactly what I ordered. They have a label on the top of the package that says "APS-RACING.NET" which is apparently a Canadian company (maybe they mount their own?). Anyway, no mistakes here.

"The nylon rims are also 1-2/10ths per lap faster than the old rims "
A new version that promises to be faster than the old version? Wow, I've NEVER heard of THAT before.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Do tuesday nights have a good turn out?
The kid and I are thinking about comming down.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Well, I know of about 7 people that are going to be there for sure tomorrow for 19T rubber, myself included. We'd love to have a couple more. Plus, Tim hasn't thrown Andrew in the trash can lately and would probably love the opportunity.

See everyone tomorrow.

Tony


----------



## kenb

Tim
Bring the new wheel, I want to see one!
Ken


----------



## xrayrc

kevinm said:


> "The nylon rims are also 1-2/10ths per lap faster than the old rims "
> A new version that promises to be faster than the old version? Wow, I've NEVER heard of THAT before.


That was a joke but the smile got lost with the copy paste


----------



## Tim Stamper

knapster said:


> Do tuesday nights have a good turn out?
> The kid and I are thinking about comming down.


19T rubber has survived. It should be a decent turnout.

Tim


----------



## kennywiz

What was the Saturday point series turnout like?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I think we had 9 19T rubber and 2 12th scales. Should be a pretty good turnout tonight. Probably going to be a couple heats of 19T rubber. You should come on out Ken. Could always use another.


----------



## scottwk1

Yeah, on Saturday there were 5 or 6 running 19T rubber, 2 running 12th scale, and 2 running foam stock.. ok 1 running foam stock.. I am just a pylon when I'm on the track so Jerry was the only one really running it!


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey Guys,

I have been thinking about getting back into carpet again. I was wondering if any of you guys have any cars that you are wanting to get rid of.

I am looking for a C12 or a CRC. I'm also thinking about going with a new kit, but I know that someone might have a good deal. I am open for anything.

I am also interested in the JRXS, I never ran TC, so I might give it a try.

When I get back in, I will have to make the trip up there to see the new place. I still miss Halo!

Thanks guys,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
K of K


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Jerry, YGPM about a JRX-S for ya...

Tony


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Tony-Thanks for the help!

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
K of K


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

No prob Jerry.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Keefs comming to play this sunday, hope there are people there!!!

Keef


----------



## Fred Knapp

Keith Billanti said:


> Keefs comming to play this sunday, hope there are people there!!!
> 
> Keef


Me too!!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Ah hell. If the mighty KB is going to be there, then I might just have to show up! 

I don't need you to set up my JRX-S anymore Keith. That is now in the posession of another as I have acquired a T2. I feel faster already...

Tony


----------



## Keith Billanti

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Ah hell. If the mighty KB is going to be there, then I might just have to show up!
> 
> I don't need you to set up my JRX-S anymore Keith. That is now in the posession of another as I have acquired a T2. I feel faster already...
> 
> Tony


shakes head in dissbelief


----------



## DaWrench

Keith:

Hi,

Sorry, 
we won't be down. previous plans and my mew sedan isn't done yet. but soon we'll be back. Mini it tow. along with a few friends that are fast........ besides I haven't picked on you in a while either.

Son:

your box will be going out this week. Mom will be sending it out so look for it to be coming from her work instead of me. (this way you'll get it this time)

Tony:

Congrats on getting a T2...........now just wait until we show up our FK04....... just ask Tim or James how fast it is with Mini wheeling it. (I can't drive for #@&t). the T2 is a nice ride tho


----------



## Ennjay

Hey Jerry, you have a pm.


----------



## Tim Stamper

DaWrench said:


> Keith:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry,
> we won't be down. previous plans and my mew sedan isn't done yet. but soon we'll be back. Mini it tow. along with a few friends that are fast........ besides I haven't picked on you in a while either.
> 
> Son:
> 
> your box will be going out this week. Mom will be sending it out so look for it to be coming from her work instead of me. (this way you'll get it this time)
> 
> Tony:
> 
> Congrats on getting a T2...........now just wait until we show up our FK04....... just ask Tim or James how fast it is with Mini wheeling it. (I can't drive for #@&t). the T2 is a nice ride tho


Thanks Dad.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## kevinm

Do either of you Tims (or anyone else for that matter) have a BMI TC3 chassis for sale, or even just the motor mount? I ordered a chassis from them (apparently the last one they had) but they said they were missing the motor mount and would make one next week. That was 5 weeks ago.  They have said they're not going to make any more TC3 chassis, but I really don't understand why. It's not like they wore out the mold. Should be as simple as load the right program in the CNC machine and hit the "Start" button.


----------



## Barry Z

Are you looking for BMI's own design motor mount or just an AE motor mount ?


----------



## kevinm

BMI's, I guess. Unless a TC4 motor mount fits their chassis?? I haven't actually got a chassis yet, so I'm not sure what fits.


----------



## kingsbury

Can someone tell me if CEFX has house transponders? Im gonna try and make it out tomorrow for some 19t rubber!


----------



## xrayrc

yes they do have them


----------



## John Warner

And I believe they have rent to own personals as well?


----------



## Barry Z

kevinm said:


> BMI's, I guess. Unless a TC4 motor mount fits their chassis?? I haven't actually got a chassis yet, so I'm not sure what fits.



Use the the TC3 motor mount. The BMI designed mount isn't that good. I bought one and found that it didn't fit properly and you couldn't get at the motor screws easily. Not up to their usual high quaility.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Barry Z said:


> Use the the TC3 motor mount. The BMI designed mount isn't that good. I bought one and found that it didn't fit properly and you couldn't get at the motor screws easily. Not up to their usual high quaility.


You have to use the BMI motor mount for the TC3 chassis.

I haven't had any problems with any of my 3 kits that I have had.

Maybe it's because it doesn't mount to the upper deck.

I haven't played with the BMI TC4 mount though. The 3 works great and you can easily get to the screw holes. Actually, you can just loosen the screws and slide the motor out.

The TC4 was a flop of a car when it came to everything lining up with the BMI chassis anyways. I had to test fit 7 different bulkhead sets to get things to line up and they all were off a little here and there, but in completely different places. 

The old original TC3 bulkheads all seemed to fit fine, go figure.

Kevin,

I have a motor mount, but it happens to be attached to a complete chassis kit. If I find another one, i'll let you know.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

John Warner said:


> And I believe they have rent to own personals as well?


Correct. For an additional $5 on top of your race entry, you can rent a personal. You get a punchcard and when it is full, it's yours. I think it comes out to be 17 or 18 punches. So $85-$90.

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti

Thats a fantastic idea CEFX!!.. rent to own PT..

Kudos.

I had fun the other day! I didnt want to come, but I did. It was good seeing the 5 people that were there.. LOL...

Looking to get up there again soon! I am currently lobbying for saturdays off till sept... perhaps Ill make a few races.



Keith


----------



## kenb

well
Obviously I didn't make it tonight! One of my old friends passed
Maybe next week!
Ken


----------



## RLKnapster

kenb said:


> well
> Obviously I didn't make it tonight! One of my old friends passed
> Maybe next week!
> Ken


Sorry to hear that Ken. The place wasn't the same without you and Dwight there.

We still had 9 racers for rubber tire though.

See ya next week. 

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

Tim Stamper said:


> You have to use the BMI motor mount for the TC3 chassis.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with any of my 3 kits that I have had.
> 
> Maybe it's because it doesn't mount to the upper deck.
> 
> I haven't played with the BMI TC4 mount though. The 3 works great and you can easily get to the screw holes. Actually, you can just loosen the screws and slide the motor out.
> 
> The TC4 was a flop of a car when it came to everything lining up with the BMI chassis anyways. I had to test fit 7 different bulkhead sets to get things to line up and they all were off a little here and there, but in completely different places.
> 
> The old original TC3 bulkheads all seemed to fit fine, go figure.
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I have a motor mount, but it happens to be attached to a complete chassis kit. If I find another one, i'll let you know.
> 
> Tim



Tim is correct. I got confused between my TC3 and my TC4, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RLKnapster

RLKnapster said:


> Sorry to hear that Ken. The place wasn't the same without you and Dwight there.
> 
> We still had 9 racers for rubber tire though.
> 
> See ya next week.
> 
> Tim


Tim,
Log me out on your computer. I forgot to.
Andrew


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

kenb said:


> well
> Obviously I didn't make it tonight! One of my old friends passed
> Maybe next week!
> Ken


Hey Ken, my condolences buddy. You doin' ok sir?

On a happier note... NEW LAYOUT NEXT WEEK!!! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Tim Stamper

RLKnapster said:


> Tim,
> Log me out on your computer. I forgot to.
> Andrew


No.

Well, since I have posted since you have used it, I think you're okay.

Tim


----------



## Andy who?

What is the schedule for Fri, Sat, Sun????


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Friday - Stadium racing. Doors open at 2pm, racing starts at about 6:30
Saturday - Oval racing. Doors open at 10am, racing starts at about 4pm
Sunday - Road coarse. Doors open at 9am, racing starts at about noon.

Tim, you did make one post under trash can's name..


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Tim, you did make one post under trash can's name..


No. 

Didn't have time to.

Tim


----------



## rcsilly

RLKnapster said:


> Sorry to hear that Ken. The place wasn't the same without you and Dwight there.
> 
> We still had 9 racers for rubber tire though.
> 
> See ya next week.
> 
> Tim


OK ....... who are you really ???????? I miss you guys  .......too much work , not enough play time . 
Bob


----------



## scottwk1

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Tim, you did make one post under trash can's name..


That wasn't to hobbytalk.. that was to the "other" message board!


----------



## cor4101

Looking forward to getting out tomorrow for the oval, how was the turnout for the first one, i'm planning on bringing my tc4.


----------



## Tim Stamper

rcsilly said:


> OK ....... who are you really ???????? I miss you guys  .......too much work , not enough play time .
> Bob


I have no idea what you're talking about.

I caught the first one just after clicking submit and logged off.

I wouldn't do anything harmful.

hmmmmmm.

Well, nevermind.

Tim


----------



## airborn

I have heard that the CRL races willnot be held next year? is this true? If so will CFEX be putting on the seiries?


----------



## cookie

*Share a ride*

Hey everyone from the surrounding Lansing area! I'm looking for someone that is interested is shareing a ride to and from raceing. I have my own equipment and generator. I drive a car so we have to pack light, unless you have a pick-up. If interested e-mail me at [email protected] or post a reply. Then we can get together to discuss arrangements.

Thanks,
cookie :wave:


----------



## cor4101

I'd like to think Wilky for all the help on Saturday. I still think i made the wrong turn somehow on the way home but I got to see some real interesting Michigan countryside. Cookie i'd be interested in sharing a ride from Lansing, how often are you thinking of going?


----------



## cookie

cor4101: I try to go every Saturday to Grand Blanc to race, it is on asphalt and they do run road course. They run gas car, sudan, monster trucks, and electric cars. Please e-mail me with a name and number, so that we can get together and have some fun. My e-mail is [email protected], hope to hear from you soon. Thanks for your response.


cookie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Stamper

cookie said:


> Hey everyone from the surrounding Lansing area! I'm looking for someone that is interested is shareing a ride to and from raceing. I have my own equipment and generator. I drive a car so we have to pack light, unless you have a pick-up. If interested e-mail me at [email protected] or post a reply. Then we can get together to discuss arrangements.
> 
> Thanks,
> cookie :wave:


You don't need a generator to come race here. That'll lighten your load a bit.

The Knapp's are making the drive weekly to come out. Tuesday's are pretty good for 19T rubber tire.

The best part is NO SUN BURN!

There is a really tight track layout down right now, so it should be close tonight.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Tim, what happened to ya sunday?

Dustin and I will be there tonight and I think Noah too. 

Tony


----------



## rcsilly

Tim ,
I got a broken car that needs fixin . ttyl
off to work ..................... Bob


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Hey Tim, what happened to ya sunday?
> 
> Dustin and I will be there tonight and I think Noah too.
> 
> Tony


I helped someone move Saturday and didn't get done till after Cefx closed. All of my stuff is still there.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bob,

I'll be there tonight to run the races. 

I have everything with me.

Tim


----------



## cor4101

No Sunburn and no racers. The three times i've been in, only 2 or three of were there, once the weather cools back down it will be worth the trip again. Cookie you have email. Now I have to remember, repair car tonight lol, dang walls!


----------



## KE4PJO

What's the schedule for the next couple weeks? I'm gonna be up that way, and would like to race some. (As long as it isn't rubber tire)


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

They're not running rubber tire... on the 1/12th scales...


----------



## Tim Stamper

cor4101 said:


> No Sunburn and no racers. The three times i've been in, only 2 or three of were there, once the weather cools back down it will be worth the trip again. Cookie you have email. Now I have to remember, repair car tonight lol, dang walls!


Decent rubber tire 19T turnout every tuesday.

Racing has slowed down on the weekends due to outdoor tracks, I know.

My reply was to Jeff. He knows me well enough to take it as a poke at him to get his butt back out here. 

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

KE4PJO said:


> What's the schedule for the next couple weeks? I'm gonna be up that way, and would like to race some. (As long as it isn't rubber tire)


There are others that run Foam 19T on Tuesdays. On the other days, it's hit or miss who will be there practicing.

Tim


----------



## xrayrc

Count on me 19T rubber next tuesday

Peter


----------



## kenb

Next tuesday is the 4th, and I have a prior commitment so see ya a week later for 19 rubber!
Ken


----------



## Tim Stamper

I also have a prior commitment.

I might not be able to run the races. I will be available until 3pm, but that doesn't leave too much time to race.

Tim


----------



## xrayrc

At least the track will be open for practice?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Is there a website for the track?

I know Josh has his site for stuff but did not know if there was one for the track with schedule and directions.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Tim Stamper

xrayrc said:


> At least the track will be open for practice?


I talked to Mark today and he said that they will be open.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

rctazmanmc said:


> Is there a website for the track?
> 
> I know Josh has his site for stuff but did not know if there was one for the track with schedule and directions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike


There is not a specific website for the track as of yet. If you need directions and such, tell me where you are anywhere in the country and I can give you spot on directions. 

As far as the schedule..

Sunday, doors open at 9am, signup ends at 11, racing at noon til 6pm
Monday, closed
Tuesday, Doors open at 2pm, signup ends at 5ish, racing starts at about 6-6:30
Wednesday, 2 to 9pm, open road practice
Thursday, 2 to 9pm, open road practice
Friday, doors open at 2pm, signup ends at 5ish, stadium racing starts 6-6:30
Saturday, doors open at 10am, signup ends at around 2:30, racing starts at 4 to 9pm


Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper

rctazmanmc said:


> Is there a website for the track?
> 
> I know Josh has his site for stuff but did not know if there was one for the track with schedule and directions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike


That's one of the things on Josh's to-do lists.

RcCzarOfOld posted a schedule a page or two back.

If you don't find it, it is Tuesday-Friday 2-9. Saturday 10-9 and Sunday 9-6.


Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Heh.. I must have hit send just a few seconds before you did Tim...


----------



## rctazmanmc

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Heh.. I must have hit send just a few seconds before you did Tim...


Thanks guys. I assume all the days except friday are on-road tc or 1/12?

I am coming from Sandusky OH - Cedar Point land.

mike


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yeah Mike, only fridays are stadium. I think next saturday will be oval though. They're doing a 7 week points series on alternating weekends with the roadcoarse series.

From Sandusky, take Ohio route 2 west to I-280 north to I-75 north into Michigan. Exit onto I-275 north (exit 20 from 75) and take that to the Ford rd. exit (exit 20). Turn right at the bottom of the ramp onto Ford rd. About 1.5 miles down you will come to the light at Hix rd. Just past that on the left you will see Gordon's Food Service (GFS). Immediately past GFS is Executive drive. Turn left and it's the second building on the left behind GFS. It's the one with the green trim.

5717 E. Executive Dr.
Westland, MI. 48185
(734)722-7479

If you're planning on coming up on a saturday, give the store a call to make sure if it's road or oval that day.

Tony


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Wow! How'd this happen? Don't think I've ever seen this thread on the second page...


----------



## kenb

Whow! I get to race tomorrow!


----------



## C5Vette

What's the turn-out been like lately? What's best for 1/10 TC; any class?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

For 1/10 TC, most popular right now is 19T rubber tire. The biggest turnouts have been on Tuesday nights. Doors open at 2 and we usually start racing around 6:30ish.

Tony


----------



## C5Vette

RcCzarOfOld said:


> For 1/10 TC, most popular right now is 19T rubber tire. The biggest turnouts have been on Tuesday nights. Doors open at 2 and we usually start racing around 6:30ish.
> 
> Tony


 Tony,

Thanks, hope to make Tuesdays then starting next week.

Ray


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Good deal Ray. We could always use some more racers. It's a nice, laid back time up there. You're sure to enjoy yourself. 

Tony


----------



## Monti007

Hey guys check this out if your interested, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152237 

-Monti-


----------



## Tim Stamper

Last night's turnout was a little better. Thanks for coming out guys. It's good to see a foam class starting back up. 

We had drivers come in from about an hour away, and 1 from a different country to race. 

Until next week,

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

Uh oh, watch out. I am purchasing an electric touring car today. The two year break from electric TC is over.  

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Welcome back Rich.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, I'm gonna get my butt kicked I'm sure due to what I've seen from watching all the various folks improve over the last 2 years. 

-Rich


----------



## cookie

*Two year break*

Hi Rich,

I hear you bought a new touring car, what kind of touring car did you buy? Did you buy a TC 4? Ha ha ha. Or did you go all out to a buy a lunch box?! Or maybe a frog with touring car tires? No matter what you get, you'll have fun. Just a little humor, haven't heard from you in a while.

Cookie
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cookie

Still looking for people to share a ride to cut down the cost of gas. I know there are some racers out there that are looking at this from the Lansing area that might be willing to share a ride. I have a small portable generator and all the other necessities. Just post if anyone is interested in sharing a ride in the Lansing area, I race in Grand Blanc almost every Saturday. It's not all that far but still looking for someone to share a ride with. 

Cookie


----------



## cor4101

Hey cookie, I didn't get my car back up and functional until earlier this week. Sorry I haven't gotten back to you. I didn't really like Grand Blanc myself, good luck on finding someone to share with, I'm planning on heading to CEFX myself, hope to see you there when the carpet season gets rolling again.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Jeff,

I purchased a used T2 from one of my buddies in Cleveland. He wouldn't sell me his frog -- said it was too fast to get rid of. haha. 

Anyways, I've been having the itch to race some electric TC this coming fall and this car came up for sale. Now I just need to figure out what brushless system to put in it and get some batteries.

-Rich


----------



## TimXLB

Rich:

Hi,

Well at least I'll have somebdy I can race with ( for a couple of weeks anyway). 
you'll have fun with the T2. nice TC. I still have Mini's old stuff...... it's way better than I need.
See ya CEFX!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey Rich,

I'll be getting a brand new GTB replacement from Novak on monday. It's being shipped today 2nd day air. I'm thinking I'm going to sell that controller and get a Sphere Comp just to make it easier to switch between brushed and brushless modes. If you're interested, you'll get first dibs on it.

Tony


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Tony,

Thanks for the offer. I was also leaning toward the Sphere Comp for the same reason as you. I think the Sphere Comp is also a bit smaller and lighter than the GTB?

-Rich


----------



## kevinm

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the offer. I was also leaning toward the Sphere Comp for the same reason as you. I think the Sphere Comp is also a bit smaller and lighter than the GTB?
> 
> -Rich


Rich - Here's a size comparison drawing I did a while ago. Not really that much difference. Also, if you're going to run one of the lower-turn motors with the LRP, you'll probably need the "cooling kit" with the fan and power cap. The original Sphere needed a fan, not sure if the Sphere Comp. runs much cooler or not. And a word of warning: Unless they've changed their motor design, the LRP/Reedy motors do NOT have a temperature sensor in them. If you cook them too much (above 200°F) the rotors tend to explode.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I've seen quite a few of the LRP/Reedy Neo motors have the rotor grenade inside the can. The magnets just come apart on them. That's why I'm going to stick with the Novak motors and use the Sphere Comp.

Tony


----------



## rayhuang

Is it true Rich that you bought that T2 dialed in by that god of an rc driva at the gate? I hear that guy can dial in any car!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Kevin/Tony - thanks for the info. Those power caps look HUUUUUGE in that diagram! LOL! So, sounds like the LRP speedo with a Novak motor is the way to go.

Ray - nah, I heard the person (gee, that'd be you!) I bought the car from lent it to some loser who has been driving the car the last month. The graphite is probably delaminated and cracked all over the place due to him hitting so much stuff. That would explain why I never did get any pics of the car and had to buy it on blind faith. 

Actually, I know it is the other way around and the car is super dialed in so I should be able to go out and win the Worlds. Lucky for those pros the 2006 Worlds is now over. I mean, it is all the car and not the driver, right?


----------



## rayhuang

I crap you not-its so dialed he didnt hit much with it-and he never changed it form how I handed it to him-how do you like them cherries?? OK-he moved the shocks from out to in an went up one spring rate-lol!!!

Its beautiful-wait till you open the box!! 

And yes that retarded cap on the GTB is not only big, but heavy. Its got a circuit board thingy shrunk wrapped to it as well.


----------



## Rich Chang

Cherries? Man, you ARE so Asian. I've got apples. I'm an Asian anomole.

Hmm.. I won't have the same servo nor speedo nor same batteries -- so sounds like the car is going to be poo poo! What's the policy on returns? 30 day return policy?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

30 sec from time of delivery!!!


----------



## rcsilly

Hey Rich , 
It sounds like the Brushless TC class is gonna be big this winter at CEFX ! I gotta get my hours switched around for tuesday nights .
Bob


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

A few of us have been running the GTB/4300 in 19T rubber tire for a while now. Well, I was until my GTB turned into a pile of orange goo... But, I get an award for "Most smoke this season" at Lazer...

Tony


----------



## Rich Chang

I was wondering if there would be more folks running brushless TC this year at CEFX. That would be cool if there are a lot. The mod class definitely keeps growing each year. 

-Rich


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Well... I don't know about mod. Only thing I have is a 5.5R and there's no way my old, slow butt could run that on a track that size...

But, the 4300's are going to have a much larger presence in 19T this season.


----------



## Rich Chang

Has anyone tried that Orion Platinum Edition 4800 Li-po battery?

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper

Howdy James. I see you lurking.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

Rich Chang said:


> Has anyone tried that Orion Platinum Edition 4800 Li-po battery?
> 
> -Rich


 I heard that Jeff Cuffs did. Go see rctech for the results.

I have seen 2 drivers use them. They looked okay. The driver using them in stadium really liked the punch compared to his nimh's.

Tim


----------



## reilly

FYI : 
You can blow up the novak or lrp motors if you are trying to be competive in 
mod. If you get the motors close to 185-190 d F you WILL blow them up. 
Run a heat sink with a GOOD fan on it, the fan from 3racing heatsink doesn't move that much air. If you run the novak it will thermal and shut off - BUT this does not mean that it won't explode the rotor....have one to prove that. 
Yes the LRP Comp. does run better than the org. shpere but if you are running 
4.5 or 4star motors run a fan and the heatsink on the motor and speedo. 

Any other questions e-mail me, Rich 

James


----------



## Tim Stamper

reilly said:


> FYI :
> You can blow up the novak or lrp motors if you are trying to be competive in
> mod. If you get the motors close to 185-190 d F you WILL blow them up.
> Run a heat sink with a GOOD fan on it, the fan from 3racing heatsink doesn't move that much air. If you run the novak it will thermal and shut off - BUT this does not mean that it won't explode the rotor....have one to prove that.
> Yes the LRP Comp. does run better than the org. shpere but if you are running
> 4.5 or 4star motors run a fan and the heatsink on the motor.
> 
> Any other questions e-mail me, Rich
> 
> James


Yeah, what he said.

Tim


----------



## walterhenderson

When I was out in cali. for the nats,(it was in the 90's everyday) we didn't see the problems that we have seen in the past. The Lrp/Reedy was very good. However we were running a heatsink and fan on the speedo and 2 fans blowing across the motor.



Walter


----------



## Andy who?

walterhenderson said:


> When I was out in cali. for the nats,(it was in the 90's everyday) we didn't see the problems that we have seen in the past. The Lrp/Reedy was very good. However we were running a heatsink and fan on the speedo and 2 fans blowing across the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Walter


Walt, Perhaps I could interest you in a window mounted A/C unit for that thing. :wave:


----------



## cookie

*Share a ride*

I can't believe out of all the racer in Lansing, nobody wants to share a ride to go race. I know that their are a lot of people that look at this web site, so look at it, and think about it and let me know. I race outdoors in Grand Blanc, it's not to far. Come and have fun.

cookie

P.S. That goes for the Lansing area, G.R., and Jackson areas.


----------



## xrayrc

Rich Chang said:


> Has anyone tried that Orion Platinum Edition 4800 Li-po battery?
> 
> -Rich


It's probably a great battery but it won't fit in your T2... 

Peter


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Don't worry about the Orion/Peak not fitting... They're working on a new one that will fit the T2 chassis. Think it'll fit the JRX-S as well. Just have to wait until it's released...


----------



## Rich Chang

Cool! That'll be great. Man, that will make my lazy tush even lazier -- as long as they are competitive.

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson

Too bad Rich, You must not have heard-- I got my nimh 5600's in the mail yesterday. Who needs lipo's now!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Cool! That'll be great. Man, that will make my lazy tush even lazier -- as long as they are competitive.
> 
> -Rich


Please refrain from any refernces to your derrier and especially with a cutsy name like "tush". GROSS!!!!!


----------



## Z.Hallett

are 4200's going to be legal this fall season at CEFX?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

They're legal now at CEFX Zack. Bring on that voodoo power boy. I'm still going to whoop yer arse.

Tony


----------



## dave w 1

No He Didint Yes He Did!


----------



## Z.Hallett

tony you just wait until i eventually show up. its on now!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

I'm going to be up there a lot come september to get ready for cleveland. You need to come to the Vegas warm up race sept 1-3rd... Going to be big.. See how you do on a fresh rug...

Tony


----------



## Z.Hallett

im better on the rug than on asphalt, im a born rug eater!


----------



## andyv

Hey Tim, how was Racing Tuesday?


----------



## Tim Stamper

andyv said:


> Hey Tim, how was Racing Tuesday?


Good. A couple of new faces. Should be a decent crowd next tuesday. A few racers that usually come out were out of town.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Yeah, and I was out of coin... Definitely going to be there on the 1st though.

Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Yeah, and I was out of coin... Definitely going to be there on the 1st though.
> 
> Tony


That's good to hear.

See ya Tuesday.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Hey what's up Timmy. You need to pm me your phone number so when I'm sitting here incredibly bored with like no paint work and such, I can call and use you for entertainment...

See ya Tuesday,

Tony


----------



## walterhenderson

Anyone going to be there sunday???


----------



## dave w 1

Make Your Self Useful Paint Me A Body Lol!!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Dave, let me know what kind of scheme you want and we can definitely work something out. Email me with the details, ie. shell type and part number, general or specific idea for the scheme and I can definitely do that for ya.

[email protected]

Tony


----------



## kennywiz

Weather is starting to change.

Soon... I'll have to put the golf clubs down and pick up my KO.

Everything still the same at the track?


----------



## KE4PJO

"Czar" Brad sent me the bodies, AWESOME paint jobs man. What'll it take to get a couple 1/12th scale's done the same?

Darryl


----------



## RcCzarOfOld

Brad who huh what? Darryl? Which bodies are you talking about? email me [email protected]

Tony


----------



## KE4PJO

Ooops, sorry. Riley did'em.


----------



## Magook

Is there any pictures of the track any where? Didn't see any on the site.


----------



## mccoop

Magook said:


> Is there any pictures of the track any where? Didn't see any on the site.



Josh posted some pictures after the new carpet was installed.

Just click on the link below and scroll down a few posts.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=153844&page=4&pp=15


----------



## Rich Chang

Wow, your names are so similar I thought you were talking to yourself at first. lol!

-Rich


----------



## mccoop

Rich,

I do talk to myself a lot . . . but not in this case.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Want to buy:

I'm looking for a speedmerchant Rev4 to purchase. I have all the cool stuff on my 12L4, so I'm looking for a speedmerchant chassis that is in good shape. Anyone know of any for sale before I go buy the conversion kit?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Rich Chang

Post that in the G.R. thread. I think there are some folks that have Rev.4s for sale.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Want to buy:
> 
> I'm looking for a speedmerchant Rev4 to purchase. I have all the cool stuff on my 12L4, so I'm looking for a speedmerchant chassis that is in good shape. Anyone know of any for sale before I go buy the conversion kit?
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Keith,
PM JFAST, I believe he's trying to sell his.
-Fred


----------



## Rich Chang

Who is planning on hitting CEFX this Sunday?

-Rich


----------



## reilly

Hey D. 
you have PM 

Rich mark me down for sunday :tongue: 

James


----------



## Impdog

Can someone help me I want to order some tires from Joshs hobby shop and cant seem to get where online ordering takes place...Thanks


----------



## funai

WWW.CEFXRACEWAY.NET


----------



## Impdog

Thanks I got my stuff ordered and on the way... :thumbsup:


----------



## KE4PJO

reilly said:


> Hey D.
> you have PM
> 
> 
> James


Cool, I'll call ya. 

Darryl


----------



## Tim Stamper

Count me in for sunday also. I need to do some more test and tune with the new car.


Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

James/Tim - cool! 

Tim - what new car did you get?

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper

Rich Chang said:


> James/Tim - cool!
> 
> Tim - what new car did you get?
> 
> -Rich


I'm now car buddy with BZ.

I got a BMI HB Cyclone.

Tim


----------



## funai

sunday would be awesome if novak gets off there butts and sends my speedo


----------



## Barry Z

Tim Stamper said:


> Count me in for sunday also. I need to do some more test and tune with the new car.
> 
> 
> Tim



I'm anxious to see the car with a "normal" set-up on it.


----------



## Tim Stamper

funai said:


> sunday would be awesome if novak gets off there butts and sends my speedo


You can borrow my spare GTX if you need it.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

Barry Z said:


> I'm anxious to see the car with a "normal" set-up on it.


Me too.

I will be there either today or tomorrow to play around.

Tim


----------



## vic0280

looks like i am going back to munchin carpet after almost three years in the dirt.

for sedan. are you guys running 19t rubber or mod rubber there?

whats the hot touring car to have. i am gonna prefer rubber tire if i go touring car.i see there are a million out there and kinda looking for the most common one for spare parts issues and possible rookie help on setup. xray? kyosho? hotbodies? tamiya?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I just ordered my new Rev. 4. Should be here by Friday. Sunday looks like a rainy day, so I might be able to come out and play 1/12th scale this weekend?


----------



## Rich Chang

vic0280 - there are not too many folks racing rubber tire. In fact, on Sundays it is all foam. On Tuesdays they used to have a rubber tire class but I heard that it has been replaced with foam tire.

There are always debates as to what the "best" TC is out there. There are a lot of good cars and it comes down to parts availability and car driveability. I have a Xray T2 and love it. It replaced my TC3 and it was a world better. They have a new T2 007 coming out that if you have the $$$ to spend and can wait a little longer, I would get one of those. However, a lot of folks will be selling off their current T2s so you can probably get one of those cheap. 

Anyways, I have never driven an RDX or a Tamiya so I cannot compare them personally, but those are also good cars. 

Keith - I will most likely not be out there this weekend. However, there has been a great turn-out for 1/12th the last few weekends so you will have plenty of folks to race against. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich - Did you notice that I'm going from a t-bar car to a spring car? It's been quite a while since I've driven a spring car. We'll have to see how much I remember.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yah! Yeah, Fred converted also. You'll like the car. I've been wanting to get one but ended up getting a T2 TC. I am slowly figuring out the suspension adjustments on that and am actually enjoying it in 19-turn (especially compared to stock).

-Rich


----------



## kenb

I am actually going to be there tuesday, and am one of the rubber fans, and pretty easy to beat too! so if you want rubber-19 turn and easy pickins I'm in!
Ken


----------



## scottwk1

I'm hoping to come out this Sunday. What has the turnout been like lately for Sundays?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Josh - I'm thinking about a stunt for next season at Waterford. They had a remote controlled airplane club come out for the last race weekend. During one of the breaks in the SCCA Club Racing action, they flew the plane over the track, doing stunts, etc. I think I want to invite a bunch of R/C car nuts from your track to come out and do an exhibition on the front straight. Plus, get a bunch of R/C racers in for free to watch the full scale racing. 

I was thinking, let's line up your 1/8th scale gas car next to my Improved Touring Honda and do a drag race down the front straight. Then, once you completely smoke me, we'll line up one of the racing Corvettes or open wheel cars. If you could see all the way around the 1.5 mile track, I'd challenge you to a full lap.


----------



## Rich Chang

You mean like this -> HPI vs. Mini ? I like the goof-up in regards to what car he is running. That is the quietest nitro car I've ever heard! And, if Andy (Moore, not Who?) was any good he would have driven his car under the Mini. haha!

Anyways, I am sure Josh could pilot the cars from the scoring tower. From seeing pictures of the nitro 1/8th tracks over in Europe, they look just as big.

-Rich



Motor City Hamilton said:


> I was thinking, let's line up your 1/8th scale gas car next to my Improved Touring Honda and do a drag race down the front straight. Then, once you completely smoke me, we'll line up one of the racing Corvettes or open wheel cars. If you could see all the way around the 1.5 mile track, I'd challenge you to a full lap.


----------



## Andy who?

LOL Thanks for not confusing me with that hack.


----------



## Rich Chang

Of course! We all know you would have driven the car under the mini while lapping it.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich - I only saw part of that video before. That's where I got the idea. 


To make it more fair for me, I think Josh should have to wear a fire suit, helmet and gloves too.


----------



## Rich Chang

You forgot that he also has to wear them backwards.

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> To make it more fair for me, I think Josh should have to wear a fire suit, helmet and gloves too.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Go Josh go.


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh.. my... lord...

That's funny! Good thing that wasn't a closed face helmet. He/She (you never know nowadays - I've seen couples where the guy has the long hair and the chick has the short hair) wouldn't have known what to do!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Where is Josh anyway. Here we are, beating on him in his own thread, and no reply. I may have to go back through some old photographs. I think my dad has one of the top ten at a Trinity race in Detroit when I was a teenager. Josh was like 7 years old and qualified 9th or so.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Where is Josh anyway. Here we are, beating on him in his own thread, and no reply. I may have to go back through some old photographs. I think my dad has one of the top ten at a Trinity race in Detroit when I was a teenager. Josh was like 7 years old and qualified 9th or so.


He's at the gas nats in cinci.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

*End-of-summer race*

CEFX is holding an 'end-of-summer' race this coming Sunday (10/15/06). Entry fee includes a lunch meal (main course, snack, drink, and desert). Come on out!

Every week the entries have been increasing. Stock 1/12th, Stock TC, and 19-turn TC have been the biggest classes. This past Sunday there was even a 19-turn 1/12th class.

-Rich


----------



## westendorfy

FREE FOOD?!!!!!!!!!! holy sac im there. 

this may be a stupid Q but did you guys get an outdoor track going this summer or no? 

This sunday is indoors right?

what time do the doors open?

thanks
kevin


----------



## Rich Chang

They did not race outdoor this past summer. I don't know if they have plans for this coming summer.

Yep, race is indoors on carpet. Doors open at 9:00a on Sundays.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Kevin - get your stuff ready. I'm hoping to run 1/12th 19 turn with my new ride.


----------



## Andy who?

Why must I be tormented this way!!!!! It's bad enough I haven't had the time to make it to the track but know you guys are teasing me with free food and 19 turn 12th scale. Dirty pool.......


----------



## rcsilly

Looks good for me to make it out to the "free food " race too !!!!!!  

maybe I can drag Freddy K out too for some stock 1/12th 

back of the pack ....... BOB


----------



## ohiorcdad

Does anyone know what the schedule is this Saturday. We want to come practice road course with the new RDX. Hope its not an oval day.


----------



## Rich Chang

This Saturday is an oval day. Monthly schedules are available here.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly

ohiorcdad said:


> Does anyone know what the schedule is this Saturday. We want to come practice road course with the new RDX. Hope its not an oval day.


 Dean , Come up for sunday , there should be more than a few to run mod , not me of course  
Bob


----------



## Blueskid

Rich Chang said:


> CEFX is holding an 'end-of-summer' race this coming Sunday (10/15/06). Entry fee includes a lunch meal (main course, snack, drink, and desert). Come on out!
> 
> Every week the entries have been increasing. Stock 1/12th, Stock TC, and 19-turn TC have been the biggest classes. This past Sunday there was even a 19-turn 1/12th class.
> 
> -Rich



What time do you guys start Sunday morning?


----------



## walterhenderson

Open at 9am, race @ 12 noon!!!


----------



## Blueskid

Could anyone give me the Address to CEFX for Mapquest? I've been there befor, but I cought a ride with someone else and didn't pay any attention.. :tongue: Thanks 

Mike Howe,


----------



## Fred B

Try www.CEFX.net for the address.


----------



## Rich Chang

Address and map to the track is available here: http://www.cefxraceway.net .

-Rich


----------



## Bigboy313

Tim you were right (sunday in the parking lot) I'll be talking to you later. :drunk:


----------



## Rich Chang

Right about what? Tell! Tell! Nosey minds want to know!

-Rich


----------



## cookie

Interested in what the entry fee is going to be for Sundays race. Have a youngman that is going to travel with me, and wanted to know if the entry fee was going to be more than the normal $15. 

cookie


----------



## scottwk1

According to their website:

Bon Voyage to Summer Race - Road Course
Luau Theme. Racing starts @ 12pm. Themed Food, Awards and Raffle Prizes today. Entry Fees $20 first class/$10 second class, no family discounts today due to awards. Everyone is invited. All skill levels are always welcome! As usual, 3 make a class!

http://www.cefxraceway.net/page/1cas0/Track_Info.html


----------



## Rich Chang

Jeff,

$20 first class, $10 second class.

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper

Rich Chang said:


> Right about what? Tell! Tell! Nosey minds want to know!
> 
> -Rich


I'll tell ya tomorrow. It's sad.

Tim


----------



## funai

Hots Off To The Cefx Family For A Awesome Time And Great Fun And Wow The Racing Was Good Too!!!!!!!!

See Ya Next Week


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh bummer you forgot to tell me the gossip! 

-Rich




Tim Stamper said:


> I'll tell ya tomorrow. It's sad.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

I agree! Fun day of racing and holy cow there were a lot of racers! 
The themed race track decorations and the lunch meal were great!

-Rich




funai said:


> Hots Off To The Cefx Family For A Awesome Time And Great Fun And Wow The Racing Was Good Too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpressman

Wow what a blast. I haven't had that much fun racing in forever. I can't wait to do it again.

Brian


----------



## rcsilly

good racing:thumbsup: lotsa fun good food


----------



## Greg Anthony

What a great weekend of racing all around, I can't wait to see what the rest of the year brings!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

60 entries? Fun day and good eats.


----------



## Rich Chang

After folks are done with Cleveland, Fred was planning on purchasing one of these Tamiya F103gt's (most likely with foam tires) to race at CEFX:

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58376

Anyone else interested? I know I am. They are apparently around $109 with body.

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yesterday was my second race on the rug in maybe 10 years and it was lots of fun. Smiling faces and friendly people make me want to be there all I can.
Josh and his family did an excellent job of putting on a great race.
Thanks for a great time at your track.


----------



## kennywiz

Anyone know Marcus Malone?

http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=131582


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey Greg - glad to see you and your dad were able to come out. Also great to see Ken and Mark got to race some rubber tire because of that. 

Kennywiz - yep, he races at CEFX. I also know Scottrik (I've sold some items to him in the past). Not sure what happened with that deal but that is unfortunate.

-Rich


----------



## Bobby Flack

kennywiz said:


> Anyone know Marcus Malone?
> 
> Seems to me this has nothing to do with CEFX, those guys should take this off line.
> 
> Rich-That does look like a fun car. If I ever get to race again it might be a good "Drop and Drive" car for a second class.
> 
> Ted


----------



## Barry Z

Bobby Flack said:


> kennywiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know Marcus Malone?
> 
> Seems to me this has nothing to do with CEFX, those guys should take this off line.
> 
> Rich-That does look like a fun car. If I ever get to race again it might be a good "Drop and Drive" car for a second class.
> 
> Ted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "if I ever get to race again" ? I was expecting to see you yesterday ! Steal the 'kids' car and come on out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Ted,

Yeah, seems like it would be a nice simple car to have some fun with. Apparently they are going to be racing those at Lazer this coming summer to replace the F1 class.

For that price, I figured we couldn't go wrong. 

Hope to see you at the track soon! Bobby said you aren't going to Cleveland this year. I never thought that would ever happen! 

-Rich




Bobby Flack said:


> Rich-That does look like a fun car. If I ever get to race again it might be a good "Drop and Drive" car for a second class.
> 
> Ted


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Thanks everyone for coming out!! It was good to hear so many positive comments from the weekend. 62 entries is impressive and it's not even November!! I think we are going to have to get our sky box pit area and more chairs asap so we have enough room to keep things comfortable for everyone this winter!!

We're also talking about a few other possible adjustments at the track that I'm sure everyone would be really happy with so everyone will have to keep an eye/ear out for the updates!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Will there be catered food and drinks in the sky box area? 

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly

Next up the *cOsMiC 5oO * night race ......... bring on the black lights , smoke machines and disco ball ...... LOL does CEFX have the glow in the dark paint?
Bob


----------



## Andy who?

Black lights???? RC racers???? Are you sure that's safe Josh? Perhaps you should post a rule that doesn't allow Jeans that have been to a "club" the night before.
You don't want Rich to light up like a $5 hotel room do ya??


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey now, I *accidentally* walked into the Blue Oyster Bar! 

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul

LMAO!!!...lol.... Angel has contacted the company that did all the work in the Glow Golf place down the street - If you haven't been in there you have to check it out - It's pretty cool!! Hopefully, it's all not too expensive and we can really get everything dialed in for that. If it works out well or we need to do some adjustments then we can get everything sorted for a New Years race/party that would also use all the blacklight stuff....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I have a fog machine and some strobe lights that you can borrow right after Halloween. We could fog the whole track. All you'd see are 10 antennas cruising around the track.


----------



## westendorfy

what blacklights? eeeessshhh flashback.................... 
Josh thanks for the transponder. yet another thing i must bring up to speed besides my driving. 

that marcus malone thing is rediculous. Take that off line to where it belongs. Lame.

fighting online line is like the special olympics, even when you win your still retarded.

sincerely Kevin "The Hammer" Westendorf.


----------



## rcsilly

Hey I didn't read the flier , what time does the *cozmic* race start on the 4th , I work till 1:30 , hope its an evening start . 
thanks Bob


----------



## rcsilly

* bump * TTT


----------



## ohiorcdad

westendorfy said:


> even when you win your still retarded.
> sincerely *Kevin "The Hammer" Westendorf*.


Nice. There but for the grace of God go I.


----------



## Greg Anthony

so, who is still up? Who will show up tomorrow? I bet James is just starting to rebuild his rig, "Not So Back of the Pack Bob" is trying to remember where his radio is, and Walter is still out at Tripper with Nick getting free drinks..


----------



## hpiracer

What a awesome day of racing 
lights out next time!!!!!


----------



## rcsilly

Greg Anthony said:


> so, who is still up? Who will show up tomorrow? I bet James is just starting to rebuild his rig, "Not So Back of the Pack Bob" is trying to remember where his radio is, and Walter is still out at Tripper with Nick getting free drinks..


 
Well I have been known to forget my radio at home , good thing its only 15 minutes away ............:tongue: I will be there sunday for some 1/12th action !

good luck to you guys going to the Halloween Classic
Bob :roll:


----------



## minidixon

Bob,
I think it's oval on Sat and Sun.

Bob


----------



## Promatchracer

Sat the 28th is the BRL Oval race


----------



## BudBartos

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I have a fog machine and some strobe lights that you can borrow right after Halloween. We could fog the whole track. All you'd see are 10 antennas cruising around the track.


Who remembers the race at the nats in Detroit with the lights out?? I drove better in the dark  :lol:


----------



## KE4PJO

BudBartos said:


> Who remembers the race at the nats in Detroit with the lights out?? I drove better in the dark  :lol:



maybe it has something to do with the "dayglo green". LOL :wave:


----------



## rcsilly

minidixon said:


> Bob,
> I think it's oval on Sat and Sun.
> 
> Bob


 
Thanks Bob ,
Looks like I will be raking leaves after all ......................


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Yep, this weekend is the BRL. We will be open for road course racing tonight and practice all week. On Friday, we will have the road course set-up until 8pm. At 8pm, it's getting torn down to get the track ready for the BRL on Saturday and Sunday. 

Everyone, feel free to stop by and check it out!! Sunday should provide for some of the best racing and mains we've seen!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Two days of oval? No road course this weekend?


----------



## Rich Chang

Nope, guess you shoulda come out this past Sunday, eh?

This weekend is the Halloween Classic in Cleveland so quite a few folks will be at that (me included).

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Rich Chang said:


> Nope, guess you shoulda come out this past Sunday, eh?
> 
> This weekend is the Halloween Classic in Cleveland so quite a few folks will be at that (me included).
> 
> -Rich


Oh. Then, good planning there Josh. I should have come out last Sunday. 

Saturday, November 4th is the Globowl-o-roma black light thing, which I cannot attend - want to attend, but can't be there. Will there be road course racing on Sunday, November 5th?


----------



## Bobby Flack

Keith,

Sunday (the 5th) will be the normal road course program...with normal lights.

Ted


----------



## Ted Flack

Hey,

Since tomorrow (Tuesday) is Halloween is anybody going to race or are you all staying home to protect your property, and give the little creeps some candy to go away.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

:lol: roflmaf

I plan to put a pretty big scare into them to keep them off of my property! Coffin, zombe corpse, fog machine, the whole house lit up red, strobe lights and me, sitting on the front porch, holding the candy dish, dressed as death, but looking more like a stuffed decoration than a human being. My wife stands at the door and tells them to help themselves to the candy. For little kids, I don't move. The older ones are in for quite a scare. I love halloween. :devil: 




Ted Flack said:


> Hey,
> 
> Since tomorrow (Tuesday) is Halloween is anybody going to race or are you all staying home to protect your property, and give the little creeps some candy to go away.


----------



## Barry Z

Ted Flack said:


> Hey,
> 
> Since tomorrow (Tuesday) is Halloween is anybody going to race or are you all staying home to protect your property, and give the little creeps some candy to go away.



Giving out candy just to be on the safe side.


----------



## westendorfy

Up here in saginaw we just give the kiddies what they really need. class A cigarettes and 100 count banana clips for their uzi's. They love the westendorf house.


----------



## walterhenderson

As close as you are to flint you better hope they come back for 2nds!!!


----------



## kenb

I'll be there to play, see what the turnout's like


----------



## Lazer Guy

I will be there Ken , 19 turn rubber with a 19 this time LOL. 
No trick or treaters in the country so I'm safe I hope.


----------



## kenb

Whow, you will probably beat me, still got those old batteries. I tried an e-moly pack in an airplane. they are durable and safe but the 30 amp voltage I was getting was 6.46 volts (about like a second generation lipo) and at 28oo mah I would need a 2s2p, raising the cost considerably and they dont fit our chassis well! Back to the drawing board, it seems that here too, the newer the cell, the beter the performance so back to saving my pennies


----------



## rickardracing

I just bought an electric helicopter last night.....gonna play with that.....for about 5 minutes when I crash it........ :freak:


----------



## Xpressman

Does anyone know if CEFX will only be road course from here until Cleveland?


----------



## xrayrc

ken,

I have a 3800 LiMn and I used it for three days during the vegas warmup race recharged it 6-8 times a day. and it was too fast for me (ok i know it is true for pretty much everything out there ). the recent batch of those though has a runtime problem basically they are more like 3200 so you can get about the same runtime as a 4200NiMH delivers. The advantage is over the other lipos out there that you can charge them at up to 2C so in 30min you're done. price: $99 - (of course you may need a spare one just in case - tower gives you 20 off on two )

or you can give a try to the new orion lipo pack the 3200. however those should be charged at 3.2A so probably you would need two of them. An other disdvantage is that those are just too light, 190g or something, so you have to add ~230g to make the legal weight. price is 2x$80

these are not cheap either but will cover you for the season


----------



## kenb

Xray whats the brand on that 3800? cant seem to search it. I am looking at Tanic lipos 20/30C discharge, and expensive also Maxamps has a saddle, I had an offer to try a used orion 4800 sunday and maybe purchase it,,, dont know we'l see

Missed you on tuesdays! we'v been able to run rubber! sunday I might have to run those insides again

Ken


----------



## kenb

Ok found it...Apex


----------



## scottwk1

I'm signed up for this Saturday's race. How big of a turnout is expected?


----------



## hpiracer

is this sunday still the blackout race????

if so heard lots of people were going to the gate I think


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Yep, from now until Cleveland it is only road course. After that we start running some oval races again. 

This Sat is the Cosmic 500, Sunday is regular club race.
Next Sat is the CRL, Sunday is regular club race.
The following weekend is the Cleveland Warm-Up. Same hours as usual but we will be open Monday for practice - Noon-9pm. From there we are closed until November 28th when we open back up for Tuesday night racing as usual. 

I have to double check but I think our Tuesday night series will be starting back up soon. I'll post more details later.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

As far as the blacklight race - If not many people are there or the effect isn't good enough to race then we'll turn the lights on and improve what we need to for next time. Just trying to do some different things so everyone has a good time rather than getting bored with the same old club races.


----------



## Andy who?

You open at 2:00 on Saturday right? I'll be there! After being under the weather for the past 5 days I have to get out of the house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hpiracer

sat they open early like 9-10 I think 
check it out here
www.cefxraceway.net


----------



## Andy who?

Even I forget about the website sometimes. Thanks for the reminder!
open at 10AM ....with an hour drive I have to leave by 9:00....... I can probably just manage to drag my butt out of bed on time.


----------



## HECKLER

what up josh you should try doing a strobe light race that really screws with people eyes .. and where is my 1/12 oval car hahahahaa


----------



## xrayrc

kenb said:


> Ok found it...Apex


It's not the Apex but the Apogee LiMn 3800 
http://www.pfmdistribution.com/

You can buy it on towerhobbies too:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMDR8&P=ML


----------



## Z.Hallett

Josh Cyrul said:


> Next Sat is the CRL, Sunday is regular club race.



so the first CRL race is Sat. the 11, correct. are they only going to be at CEFX?

another fun crl, i cant wait.

-Zac


----------



## Guest

Where can I find info on the CRL events?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

The first CRL of the year is going to be Novemeber 11th. All the CRL races are at CEFX Raceway this year.

EVERYONE COME ON OUT!!! That's right.... We got in 1 of the fixtures for the blacklight race and it definatly wasn't going to be anywhere near enough to light the place up like I want to sooooo...... I went a little crazy this morning and order up the stuff we need to make it ROCK!!! 7600 WATTS of blacklight bulbs is going to light up CEFX Raceway. This is definatly going to be something you need to see to believe. Doors open at 10am tommorow and we will have the black lights on around 11-11:30am. Bring a white pit towel and wear lighter color clothes....


----------



## Josh Cyrul

ANOTHER CEFX RACEWAY ANNOUNCEMENT!!

Yep, finally.... The HEAT IS FIXED!! We had the heating company out this afternoon and new belts were put on, pullies were cleaned and alighned so everything should be nice and toasty for the rest of the winter!!


----------



## Guest

What classes are gonna be run for the CRL?


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> What classes are gonna be run for the CRL?


Don't sweat it David, there's a group of us that's going to Josh's from FTW. I'll talk to you about the whole deal either on Sunday or on Tuesday depending on what day you're running.

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Hustler said:


> Don't sweat it David, there's a group of us that's going to Josh's from FTW. I'll talk to you about the whole deal either on Sunday or on Tuesday depending on what day you're running.
> 
> -Sean


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scottwk1

Today was a lot of fun.. sure different to see your car glowing and not have it coming from your battery or motor!!


----------



## lazerpunk

Today's Cosmic racing was the funnest racing I have seen in a long time. Josh and family did a great job. When all the pit lights were out it was even easier to to see.
I think it would be a great series to run. It would be neat to see all the paint schemes everyone comes up with. I will be at the next one for sure.

Everyone needs to check this out it is a blast.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Thanks to everyone who came out today to give the black light racing a shot!! It was great to hear all the positive words about how much fun it was and I think everyone is looking forward to next time. 

For next time, we will have the remaining lights up and running (3 were broken in shipping) and I screwed up (can't count..lol) and ordered 3 less than we needed. In total we had over 5,600 watts. Next time, we'll have 8,000+ watts along with the better quality paints so the track will be really rocking. Also, we'll see what we can do about getting some other stuff painted around the track to light things up some more!


----------



## minidixon

I stopped in before I had to go to a wedding and got to watch Josh run mod 12th with blacklight, wow, let me just say it was awesome to watch the car zip around the track. I also check out the pits and some of the cars had special paint jobs that glowed and some had wheel dots that glowed. Also Josh painted all the boards on the track paint with glowing paint so it was easy to see the track and he blacked out the windows to increase the blacklight effect.I can't wait for the next Cosmic 500 (Blacklight Race).

Later,
Bob


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

dasupacat said:


> What classes are gonna be run for the CRL?


Not sure what the official word is from Josh, but for local club racing, we've been getting 1/12th stock, 1/12th mod, touring stock, touring 19 and touring mod. I would venture to guess that there would be at least those classes.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I will be running 19T 1/12th and mod 1/12th.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hmmmm... then maybe I'll run stock 1/12th and 19 turn 1/12th??? Just need to find some more batteries to be able to run both classes.


----------



## Fred B

I have a dustbuster at home, you can run the batteries out of that if you want...


----------



## hpiracer

whos going start to make the tuesday night series ??????


----------



## kenb

leaving for the track in about a half hour
Ken


----------



## Josh Cyrul

We are going to start a Tuesday night series soon. I just haven't decided on the system/plan for this one. We will see what I can come up with!!

CRL Classes:

1/12 Stock 
1/12 19t & 4300 Brushless
1/12 Mod 

TC Stock
TC 19t & 4300 Brushless
TC Mod

If we have enough people, I want to make a seperate 13.5 brushless class as it is currently faster than normal stock motors.....


----------



## Greg Anthony

How about make the Tuesday series races every other week, it's hard to make it over there on EVERY Tuesday night after work.


----------



## xrayrc

Josh Cyrul said:


> If we have enough people, I want to make a seperate 13.5 brushless class as it is currently faster than normal stock motors.....


I guess we can't run them together and evaluate separately


----------



## rcsilly

xrayrc said:


> I guess we can't run them together and evaluate separately


 
Thats already been done ............. seperate the classes , those that WANT to work on motors to go fast and those that want to just keep gearing up .... 

C YA SAT Bob


----------



## lazerpunk

xrayrc said:


> I guess we can't run them together and evaluate separately


There called lap times..unless you want to drag race down the straight.(that must be why Josh put that target on the wall)


----------



## walterhenderson

I think the target is for mod 1/12th scale!!! :freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Walt, you gonna be there Sat?


----------



## Fred B

When some of the guys started running the 13.5 in 12th it was fine to have one "stock" class. Now we seem to have enough people to run a 13.5 class.

I don't plan on running a brushed motor after Cleveland so when there's no mod class I'll be running the 13.5.

The sedans might be a different story but my guess is that the brushless will be faster.


----------



## xrayrc

I have four GP3700 packs up for donation (three Fusion Power and one Trinity) to any newbie who needs them.
They are not raceworthy anymore but still make great practice packs.

If you are interested see me Saturday at CEFX.

Peter


----------



## kenb

Won't make it tonight next time will be sunday... maybe some rubber (yeah but the foams are still on the car......)
Ken


----------



## hpiracer

mon is open for practice this week then no CEFX till after the indoor champs


----------



## Impdog

Does anyone have the local motel List? LMK Thanks


----------



## scottwk1

Impdog,

Here are some hotels near the track that Josh had posted on another forum

#1. LaQuinta Inn & Suites 
41211 Ford Rd, Canton, MI (1.68 miles away)
734-981-1808

#2. Motel 6 
41216 Ford Rd, Canton, MI (1.68 miles away)
734-981-5000

#3. Fairfield Inn 
5700 N Haggerty Rd, Canton, MI (1.75 miles away)
734-981-2440

#4. Extended Stay America 
2000 N Haggerty Rd, Canton, MI (1.77 miles away)
734-844-6725

#5. Red Roof Inn 
39700 Ann Arbor Rd E, Plymouth, MI (2.61 miles away)
734-459-3300

#6. Comfort Inn 
40455 Ann Arbor Rd E, Plymouth, MI (2.75 miles away)
734-455-8100

#7. Days Inn 
36655 Plymouth Rd, Livonia, MI (3.03 miles away)
734-427-1300

#8. Days Inn 
40500 Michigan Ave, Canton, MI (3.30 miles away)
734-721-5200

#9. Super 8 Motel-Canton Twp 
3933 S Lotz Rd, Canton, MI (3.37 miles away)
734-722-8880

#10. Holiday Inn Express Canton 
3950 S Lotz Rd, Canton, MI (3.37 miles away)
734-721-5500

#'s 1,3,10 are the nicest.....


----------



## hpiracer

come on tuesday Im dying to run my 12th scale


----------



## scottwk1

Congrats to Josh on his 12th scale 19t championship and 3rd in Mod 12th.. Also for his car driven by Drew Ellis for the 12th stock championship (and TQ)..


----------



## afropuffracer

Yeah Josh great race in 19t you started from the 9th position on the grid and you showed an extreme amount of patience, waited for your time and you took it. Great job.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Who's going tomorrow ???? Tuesday the 28th.
19 turn rubber anybody ??? Ken, Mark, Eric ? 

Great job Josh, see you tomorrow.


----------



## scottwk1

hi russ! I think dwight said this weekend he was going to be there tomorrow. I would be there, but I have school.. Can't wait for the semester to get over so I can plan my next semester around being able to run!


----------



## kenb

I'm in for 19 turn rubber!
Ken


----------



## John Warner

Congratulations on your 12th scale 19T win at this years Champs Josh!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

You open at 9 on Sundays, right?


----------



## chicky03

Hey Josh,

Are you going to be open Saturday the 23rd? Is there going to be a race that day since Sunday is christmas eve?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Thanks John!!!

Sundays the doors open at 9am! (Unless I am late like this week! Sorry guys!!)

We are going to be open Saturday the 23rd and Sunday the 24th!!


----------



## onefastdude

Josh, will you be open the 16th and 17th for on-road?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Eli - can you come up this Saturday for the CRL? Me, Lonergan, Fergusons, Lee Harpe, possibly Mockerman. Will be a fast 1/12th scale crowd.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hammie, you running 19T?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Stock 1/12th and 19 turn 1/12th for me.


----------



## Greg Anthony

sweet...


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Eli - The 16th is an oval date (as well as the 30th) and it supposed to have a good turnout. The 17th will be on-road...

Keith - Don't forget Power, Johnson (yep, running 1/12 this weekend also), Dewey, Barry Z and several others (maybe even myself).


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Crap! It's going to be challenging to make the A this weekend. We could easily see 4 or 5 heats of 1/12th scale. I may actually have to show up and practice on Friday night.


----------



## rcsilly

Josh Cyrul said:


> Eli - The 16th is an oval date (as well as the 30th) and it supposed to have a good turnout. The 17th will be on-road...
> 
> Keith - Don't forget Power, Johnson (yep, running 1/12 this weekend also), Dewey, Barry Z and several others (maybe even myself).


If I had a second transponder , I'd run stock and 19t .............

I got a new green car to play with this weekend (in the "B" !)

BOB


----------



## onefastdude

OK thanks, what time will you be open till .... next Saturday (Dec. 16th)? I would like to come and set a pit up for Sunday.


----------



## Greg Anthony

you going to race roundy-round on Sat then? or onroad on Sunday?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

9pm as normal. When were finished up with oval and everyone has cleared out - if it's before 9pm, we'll start building the track for Sunday.


----------



## onefastdude

Can someone please post the address again.....or directions from Cincy please?


----------



## scottwk1

onefastdude --

The address is 5717 E. Executive Dr Westland, MI 48185

The best way to get there is take 75 N to 275 N. Take 275 N and get off at the Ford Rd Exit. Turn Right on Ford Rd and go up until you see the Gordon Foods (GFS on the left). Just past GFS is executive drive. Turn Left and CEFX is the 2nd building behind GFS.


----------



## onefastdude

Thank you


----------



## onefastdude

Josh, do you have any Komodo Dragons (19 turns) in stock?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Not at the moment. I could check with EA though....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Fred Kowalke had three Komodo Dragons (19 turns) from Cleveland. I think two of them haven't been run. I would bet that he would sell one. Fred???


----------



## kennywiz

Road Course Sunday or Oval?


----------



## scottwk1

Kenny.. It looks like on the calendar it's road course on sunday and oval on saturday.


----------



## westendorfy

Myself and Freddy K have a few un-run 19 turns that we can sell 4 sure providing josh doesnt have any.( well mine are 18 turns but you get my drift. :thumbsup: ) we'll both be there on sunday.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Are you 2 going to run 19T on Sunday?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey, I forgot. I also have a brand new 19T from Cleveland that I never even put brushes in!! My 19T car is still sitting here from Cleveland, maybe I need to run it with you guys if you run 19T.... Either that or maybe I'll put a stock in it so I can play too!!


----------



## Blueskid

What's the turn out expected to be like this sunday? I'd like to make it down for the Naughty or Nice race. I can think of no better way to spend christmas Eve! :thumbsup: But if I drive 2hrs and 45min to race with 3 people. I might reconsider.Thanks 

Mike Howe,


----------



## Ted Flack

Blueskid said:


> What's the turn out expected to be like this sunday? I'd like to make it down for the Naughty or Nice race. I can think of no better way to spend christmas Eve! :thumbsup: But if I drive 2hrs and 45min to race with 3 people. I might reconsider.Thanks
> 
> Mike Howe,


I heard from quite a few people that they were coming, I am. I got all my shopping done so I will be there.

Ted


----------



## Blueskid

Ted Flack said:


> I heard from quite a few people that they were coming, I am. I got all my shopping done so I will be there.
> 
> Ted


Thanks for the reply Ted, I got to thinking after my post, and I beleive just being able to run some laps on that nice of a track by myself, would be worth the drive! :thumbsup: See ya at 9am! 

Mike,


----------



## DaWrench

Westendorfy:

Hi,

Please check your PM's

Thanks.

also Happy Holidays to everyone down Detroit way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Merry X-mas and Happy Holidays to all.

Dad, I'll try to call ya later,

Tim


----------



## Ted Flack

Merry Christmas to everyone. If you didn't make it yesterday you missed a lot of fun, many laughs, gift bags, a raffle and food (thanks Angel) it was a Christmas Party at CEFX complete with racing

The Flack Family


----------



## scottwk1

Merry christmas to everyone also..


----------



## Thammer

Sorry, I am sure I should know this, but what is the CEFX track Schedule for the rest of this week and weekend? 
Oval? Onroad? Track time and are there any extra race dates?


----------



## reilly

Hey Ted, 
The CEFX track schedule is on cefxraceway.net  :wave: 

James


----------



## Thammer

Thanks Dude. cefxraceway.net was very helpfull, I did not know it existed. I have been checking CEFX.net from time to time and it does not change much. I just thought Josh and Angel were busy with other things and did not want to spend any time looking at a computer screen. Very understandable.

Consider it Done!


----------



## darnold

Hello everyone. I am planning to come up for practice on Sat. the 6th and wanted to ask a few questions:
1. Will Cefex raceway be open per the schedule (10am-9pm)?
2. Does anyone else plan to practice running some 12th modified and what lap times are fast?
3. How long has the current layout been down?

Thanks in advance. -Dave


----------



## Ted Flack

darnold said:


> Hello everyone. I am planning to come up for practice on Sat. the 6th and wanted to ask a few questions:
> 1. Will Cefex raceway be open per the schedule (10am-9pm)?
> 2. Does anyone else plan to practice running some 12th modified and what lap times are fast?
> 3. How long has the current layout been down?
> 
> Thanks in advance. -Dave


3-The layout is new today. There will be a club race today and Tuesday and practice every day.
2-Not a lot of people run 1/12th mod, and the ones that do are going to be at the Novak race. The lap times will probably be in the very low ten second range and high nines.
1-The schedule is on their site-http://cefxraceway.net/


----------



## darnold

Thank you Mr. Flack. I just wanted to make sure the track was going to be open per the schedule before I made the trek.


----------



## Fred B

I'm always up for some mod racing and I'll be there this weekend.

The layout is a little green still but I didn't have any problems running mod in practice.

Stock times were a few 10.9's up front so we should be able to go high nine's after the track runs in a little more.


----------



## Greg Anthony

mod you say? I'm sure with a phone call James would be in, and just like Freddy, you can always count me in on some mod fun!


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

I'm looking for some XRay hub bearings (for my 007). does anyone know if Josh has any in stock????. (5x10x4)

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some XRay hub bearings (for my 007). does anyone know if Josh has any in stock????. (5x10x4)
> 
> Thanks


Tim, 
If you can't find any I may have a couple of used bearings that you can have.


----------



## Fred B

They have 5x10's in stock now.


----------



## mcsquish

Hi all! I am getting ready to turn in my vacation request and was wondering what the scedule might be for the ROAR race. I saw the entry form on the CEFX site, but was wondering what might be going on Monday (I'm guessing closed) and Tuesday.


----------



## kropy

mcsquish said:


> Hi all! I am getting ready to turn in my vacation request and was wondering what the scedule might be for the ROAR race. I saw the entry form on the CEFX site, but was wondering what might be going on Monday (I'm guessing closed) and Tuesday.


Hey rookie, Try this.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=163709


----------



## Ted Flack

kolors by kropy said:


> Hey rookie, Try this.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=163709


Kropy,

Sometimes you just have to help these new guys,,,

Mr. McQuish
I am sure this Kropy guy meant no disrespect with the rookie comment, you just go ahead and ask questions and someone here will be glad to help you with your vacation planning.


----------



## mcsquish

Mr. Flack thank you for your kind words and support...........

As far as that other "guy", (as I clelar my throat) you can su (oops edited for content) Mr. Kropanalpolis, with a side of chucka, chucka.......... Oh by the way, nothing is posted there also, and since nobody has posted there in weeks I thought I would ask here.......or I just didn't see it.......yeah I'm blind, what do you think I've been doing since I haven't been able to race......:freak:

Oh yeah, hi Stosh


----------



## rcnut51

Hey mcsquish try this site for the 07 nats http://cefxraceway.net/page/1dzjq/07_ROAR_Nationals.html


----------



## Fred B

Anyone up for running mod 12th again this weekend?


----------



## Greg Anthony

I'll be there for the CRL, I know James will be as well, I'm sure we can count on Josh for an entry as well.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I think what Mr. McQuishie is asking is what will the practive schedule be for the week of Nats, the only thing that has been published is qualifying/race schedule (fri-sat-sun). What he is looking for, is what is going on mon-tues-wed-thurs....


----------



## darnold

Are there any pics of Cefex Raceway? I had a last day change of plans and the wife and I are planning to make the trip for some practice on the 27th (two weekends from this Sat.). Thanks everyone for the info and I look forward to coming up. If it's ok I'll give both my Regional and Nat's entry forms/payment then so that I'm all set.


----------



## Fred B

I think that there were pictures on the CEFXraceway.net site before but I don't see them. Maybe Josh can put some up on the site now that he's back from the Novak race.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

hey fred, I see what you have been doing,sounds like you guys are havin fun, but I guess a brushless set up in a 1/12 scale car would have to be a riot!!You should come race some dirt with conan and I. We are going to race at washtenaw on the 20th.I guess they are doing super this year, they are getting so many entrys that they are starting at 10 am and finishing around 2 am.so its gonna be a long day, but running 2 classes will make it go faster.Hey quick question, do you know anyone but the guys in grand rapids and k-zoo that are running mini-z's??? Chad Sulski


----------



## Thammer

They are running some 1/18th just North of Toledo in Mich. on Friday nights. Contact Hobby Stop West (419) 471-1108 for more info. So far they have had good turn outs.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

We are trying to get some stuff caught up with both web sites so hopefully there will be new pics and more products up in the hobby shop section of the www.cefxraceway.net site.

This weekend we are hosting another CRL event!! Remember, even if you missed the first 2 races of the series, you can still compete in this event and the others to finish out the season and be in contention for the points!!!

Jan 19th is a Friday night and we will be having Black Light racing again. We are working on getting more fixtures (the ones we had for New Years worked awesome) so everything should be great for another night of racing!!.

Jan 20th and Jan 27th will both be oval dates!! If you have an oval car or just want to try your TC out on the oval come out and give it a try!! These two Saturday's will be great practice for anyone heading out to the Snowbirds!!

Last - Does anyone know DALTON GUGGEMOS?? He has had one of our AMB rental transponders now for a few weeks and I've been trying to track him down. If anyone know's him, please have him call or send our transponder to us ASAP.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Josh,
Dalton Guggemos races at hobbysports.com in Kalamazoo most weekends.
Maybe you could leave apost on that thread. 
-Fred


----------



## NTwigs

Josh, I talked to Dalton's dad today, and I will send the transponder down with Odus on Sunday.


----------



## hpiracer

when does the tuesday night points start 

and are brushed and brushless all classes going to be seperated now?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Guys,

Saturday is on the schedule as an oval day but OVAL is CANCELLED for this weekend - This weekend is the BRL race in Ft. Wayne so the turnout will be low so we are going to keep the on-road track up this Saturday!!!

Also, picks and info coming soon about the Nats and the new Pit Loft!!!


----------



## kropy

Josh Cyrul said:


> info coming soon about the Nats and the new Pit Loft!!!


The loft looks pretty bitchin' so far, I just can't wait to see it when it's all done.


----------



## mcsquish

But I wanted to run oval with my 18T..........Oh wait, that didn't turn out too well.......


----------



## josh short

has anyone been running rubber tire on sundays


----------



## hpiracer

I think maybe like 3 guys but not ever sunday I got faom tires come on out and run like a man !!!!!


----------



## kenb

I used to run rubber, I like rubber but I dont like swapping the car back and forth, never having a good setup for either. For a long time, I always signed up for rubber then had to change the car. so when rubber runs on tuesday and sunday reliably like it used to, I'll join you 
Ken


----------



## Lazer Guy

I will be there running 19 rubber Sunday.


----------



## josh short

ok ill have to put the car back together this week


----------



## onefastdude

Josh, I hear that for this Sunday's racing, road course will be run clockwise. Standard Right?

Eli


----------



## Fred B

Yes, the track will be run clockwise this Sunday.


----------



## kenb

Dont be left out!


----------



## ctmazzo

Guys i talked to Josh about this last weekebd and he said that we would NOT be running backwards this weekend. Hope this helps.


Chris


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Racing this weekend is standard direction - clockwise. We've done the reverse thing in the past to practice for the Birds but most people hate it so I rather keep it normal for everyone who is coming up to try and get practice for the Nats.

Also, the weekend before the Nats we will be hosting the ROAR Region 5 Champs. I have paperwork to finish up but everything should be good to go for that weekend and we will have an awesome turn-out!!

For those of you you haven't been to CEFX Raceway in a while we have some new things for you to check out!! Just built this past Monday, we have an all new driver's stand with handicap ramp. The height is the same but now the stand is much more solid and an extra foot wider to give everyone some room to move around on it.

The other major addition is nearly complete! We've added over 1,600sqft of pit space!! Special thanks goes out to Al Horne and his guys from AMH for nocking out the awesome addition in only a few days. The new "loft" provides an excellent place to watch races and will give us the much needed space for everyone to pit at for the ROAR Nats.


----------



## kenb

Russ J. YGM


----------



## Lazer Guy

Ken You have one back :wave: 
Who's going today ? I will be there from 2:30 till they tell me to go home.


----------



## rickardracing

Russ, I will be there at about 2:45. Gotta hit the bank first. See you there.


Randy


----------



## onefastdude

Directions from Cincinnati please.


----------



## onefastdude

Nevermind.........found it.


----------



## Greg Anthony

North!


----------



## KE4PJO

http://cefxraceway.net/page/1cas0/Track_Info.html


----------



## Rich Chang

Isn't today Josh's birthday?

-Rich


----------



## xrayrc

What are the popular classes on Tuesdays?


----------



## kenb

Peter
Rubber used to run, hasn't for some time. Lost a couple of regulars. I am still interested but dont want to change my car around all the time, Its working well with foam.
Ken


----------



## xrayrc

Thanks Ken

I will be out there today, I switched to brushless bought a 13.5 and a 4300, hope I can run one of them (or both!!!). Car is set up for foam (however heavily overweighted and unbalanced with the brushless in it  ).

Do we have one class for the 13.5's and stock? Is there a restriction or more like an agreement on gearing the sucker? I'm just learning the motor but on other forums people are talking about 1.34 -1.5 rollout :dude: 

Peter


----------



## kenb

Peter
For club racing I have been running 13.5 in stock ... as are most, some with the sinterd arm. 1/12 is a diferent story, there apears to be an advantage to brushless there so they split (I'm told that a GOOD racer would demonstrate the superiority of the 13.5 in stock touring but I havn't seen that demonstrated here). 4300 is accepted in 19 turn foam as its clearly slower untill yo use a Sphere, and sintered arm, but still isn't clearly faster from what I have seen. 

I run stock arms and there are often guys 2 laps or 1 second faster, I rely on consistancy

Ken


----------



## xrayrc

Thanks Ken,

It was great racing yesterday, I used the 13.5 and ended up running 37mm rollout (there was not enough room to put in any bigger pinion in the car ). The motor came out ~135F. I bet Dave would beat his best time with my car as it is but for me it is the same as a brushed stocker (I mean the fastest laps of the day were like 0.8 sec faster than mine and that's normal ) You gotta love it. Anybody wants a Hudy automated comm lathe for cheap?


----------



## kenb

I'm not interested in messing around with motors much, I like chassis tuning and mods,...... and trying to drive better. Lately club racing is getting much more competitve as more guys get the 13.5's and concetrate on setup and driving,driving,driving and driving
Ken


----------



## hobbyten

kenb said:


> I'm not interested in messing around with motors much, I like chassis tuning and mods,...... and trying to drive better. Lately club racing is getting much more competitve as more guys get the 13.5's and concetrate on setup and driving,driving,driving and driving
> Ken


when you get better drivers racing because of more time to setup there cars it makes it more fun for everybody because of less crashes thnak you brushless


----------



## Lazer Guy

Anybody going racing today ?


----------



## rickardracing

Russ, I will be there around 4:00.


----------



## onefastdude

What are the hours of operation at CEFX tomorrow (Saturday) please?


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lazer Guy said:


> Anybody going racing today ?


Friday's are good days to work on your car.


----------



## rickardracing

Not me, momma and I are going to the dealer and possibly go home with a new suv. Maybe next week I will be able to make it out.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.......*

well, i plan on building a 1/12th scale this week. What is the biggest 1/12th scale class at all the club races? stock, bl, 19t???? thanks
Frank


----------



## rraden

Stock 1/12 is by far the most populated class.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*........*

is it all brushed motors or are the 13.5's mixed in? "thanks"
Frank


----------



## scottwk1

There's a mix, but the trend seems to be going towards 13.5.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Sunday there were 2 heats of "brushed" stock 1/12th and 1 heat of "13.5", there have been enough to start splitting them up.


----------



## Guest

*Regionals at CEFX*

Any info yet on the regionals? Costs? Stock one day mod the next like the good old days? Funny hats required? Anything would be appreciated.

Thanks, and see you all Saturday for the CRL.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## xrayrc

Greg Anthony said:


> Sunday there were 2 heats of "brushed" stock 1/12th and 1 heat of "13.5", there have been enough to start splitting them up.


And how did the laptimes compare?


----------



## Fred B

I've run both the 13.5 and stock in the same day and the 13.5 is worth at least 2 tenths at the 6 minute mark. Things are pretty close up front but by the end a regular stock is like taking a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## Rich Chang

What if it is a 40 foot long knife tho and your opponent runs/trips into it? 

-Rich


----------



## onefastdude

Yes, regional information please.


----------



## WarpWind

onefastdude said:


> Yes, regional information please.


I read a statement about it in the last Rev Up. Something about it being a couple of weeks before the Nats?! :freak: Shouldn't that be like this weekend?

Bill.


----------



## kropy

WarpWind said:


> I read a statement about it in the last Rev Up. Something about it being a couple of weeks before the Nats?! :freak: Shouldn't that be like this weekend?
> 
> Bill.


Bill,

The regional's are the weekend before the Nats.
http://www.roarracing.com/regionalraces.php


----------



## WarpWind

Thanks. I was starting to think it wasn't going to happen since I've heard hardly anyone talking about it.

Bill.


----------



## kennywiz

I know this really isn't the place to post thsi but...

I have a Team Magic Formula 8 F8 Bag that's like new for $100

Tower has it for $195

Bag has yet to see even half a season

Must pick up in Plymouth

Please email [email protected]

Sorry to all for dropping this in!


----------



## kropy

No problem


----------



## TimXLB

KennyWiz:

Hi,

is this the big one???? with the plastic drawers???? please LMK

Thanks


----------



## onefastdude

Thanks Kropy, but what are the particulars? Practice, qualifiers and mains? Friday, Saturday and Sunday. How many qualifiers? What times?


----------



## KE4PJO

Maybe you'll find some answers here.
http://cefxraceway.net/page/1dzjq/07_ROAR_Nationals.html


----------



## WarpWind

KE4PJO said:


> Maybe you'll find some answers here.


That's for the Nats. Looking for some info on the Regionals.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Nice day of racing.. good to see some of you. Hope i can get the rust knocked off in time for the nats..

KB


----------



## hpiracer

I also had a great time today racing


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey Everyone,

This weekend's Regionals are canceled.... We had a few issues with things so we've decided to cancel the event. It may be rescheduled possibly in April.

We still will have a CEFX Raceway Nationals Warm-Up. Racing schedule will be the same with a few exceptions:

Friday - Practice 2pm-9pm. If you want to only practice this day it will be $10.
Saturday - 9am-1pm Open Practice, 3 rounds of qualifying. If time permits - Open practice until 9pm. If you only want to run Saturday it will be $15.00
Sunday - 9am-Noon Open Practice, 1-2 rounds of qualifying (depending on turnout) and Mains. If time permits - Open practice until 6pm. If you only want to run Sunday it will be $15.00 

Rate for Friday, Saturday, Sunday will be $35.00

This also means that no ROAR Membership will be required for this weekend so any local drivers who weren't planning on attending the Nats and/or didn't want to pay the single event fee to run the Regionals will be good to go.


----------



## Apl Hed

Rich Chang said:


> What if it is a 40 foot long knife tho and your opponent runs/trips into it?
> 
> -Rich


, lol, hey rich ygpm 

c ya


----------



## xrayrc

What is the schedule for Sunday? I would love to watch those fast guys...


----------



## KE4PJO

Anybody know what the race schedule is for the next couple Month's?

Darryl


----------



## Ted Flack

Don't forget that there is no racing Easter Sunday but there is a special race Saturday.

It will be a good day to race at CEFX and stay out of the snow!


Ted


----------



## cookie

*Racing*

If anybody from the Lansing area is racing at CFEX, if you are interested in racing this summer outdoors..I am looking for someone to share gas with. There is a nice outdoor track in Grand Blanc. If anyone is interested please contact me. 517-676-4595 It would be appreciated. They do race on Saturdays.
Cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

